# Problema con LC Meter



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola amigos, monte este LC Meter:

http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php

hace ya un tiempo, no lo he usado mucho. Pero ahora que le estoy "dando duro" me han surgido unos problemas que quiero dar a conocer al foro:

- Probe mi LC meter jumpeando el link 1 y 2 y me salia 00000001 o algo asi, en ambos, asi que pense que el pic tenia algo malo, como dice el manual de construccion del lc meter. Fui a comprar otro pic.

- Lo grabe, y cuando lo puse, encendi el lc meter y decia: calibrating y no cambiaba, y escuchaba que una y otra vez sonaba el relay. mire conecciones y no vi nada raro. Asi que volvi a sacar el pic nuevo y puse el antiguo.

- Luego de poner de nuevo el antiguo ya no pasaba ese problema del relay. Ya me estaba conformando cuando vuelvo a jumpear a ver que sale, y me salieron valores buenos en el link 1 y 2 a diferencia de lo que me salio rato antes. Entonces pense. Oh se arreglo solito?? lo volvi a calibrar y medi la inductancia con toroide de ferrita que es la que he estado bobinando ultimamente. y me marco 2.26uH (paralelamente les cuento que habia medido esa misma inductancia en el oscilador que la pagina del creador del bitx puso. Mi frecuencimetro marcaba 8.algo Mhz, luego de algunos calculos me salio el valor de 2.24uH para la inductancia, asi que pense que ya estaba bien la cosa).

- Luego me puse a medir otra inductancia y no marcaba nada, pense que no estaba bien el conector o algo. Probe mediendo un condensador y me marco un numero lejanisimo de la realidad. Lo saque y volvi a poner y no marcaba nada.

- Lo apague. Luego de un momento puse un condensador nuevamente y nada de marcar. en la tercera apagada y prendida comenzo a marcar valores para los condensadores (cercanos a la realidad) pero en inductancias no marca nada, pero nada, osea salia que estaba fuera del rango.

- Volvi a jumpear los links 1 y 2 para ver que pasa y me marco nuevamente 00000001 o algo asi como cuando estaba mal....

Que pasa???
Es el pic? eso es lo mas probable no???


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

quizas te ayude


----------



## tiago (Mar 3, 2010)

Es lo mas probable ya que lleva grabada la ecuación que calcula las inductancias y las capacidades, pero, ya que son pocos los componentes que forman el circuito, verificalos por si alguno tuviese algun defecto.
Yo monté uno muy parecido y no me ha funcionado en ningun momento, pero lo conseguiré al segundo intento. Dejo foto de mi proyecto fallido.
Saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas, pero si el primer pic estaba algo mal, peor estaba el segundo no? 
Ahora que lo raro es que en algun momento el primer pic dio buenos valores en el testeo y luego ya no...


----------



## tiago (Mar 3, 2010)

Me imagino que cuando grabas el pic, tambien verificas la grabación de datos, no es así?
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Tendra que ver la eleccion del oscilador que se hace al programar el PIC???

*RC, XT, HS*???

yo le puse creo XT...

Mmm, en el diagrama del lc meter hay un cristal de 4mhz, y en la programacion del icprog puse la opcion XT, esta bien no????


----------



## tiago (Mar 3, 2010)

Yo, segun he podido ver, cuando seleccionas el pic, el te pone el oscilador que corresponde,hay varios modelos del 16f84, selecciona y date cuenta de como cambia,yo siempre que he grabado con ic prog, he dejdo que él mismo decidiese el oscilador.
Eso si, cuando termina hace un barrido del pic para verificar los datos grabados y te dice si son o no correctos.Si no lo ves al final es que no lo tienes activado, creo que en las opciones hay una casilla que se marca y que pone algo así como "verificar datos al terminar". Esto es muy importante, porque en muchas ocasione, falla la grabación y si no tienes esa opción, la das por buena aunque no sea así.
Saludos.

PD: Hay otra herramienta de grabación de PIC's que es el WinPic, me imagino que lo conoces,es mas avanzado que el icprog, pruébalo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2010)

no importa la vercion del pic porque el cristal es de 4mhz  y  esta en rango del pic .
el pic16f84a-04 lo es puesto a travajar con un cristal de 20mhz sin problemas


----------



## tiago (May 3, 2010)

Hola, yo he montado el mismo y tengo un problema:
Los condensdores me los mide bien, pero las bobinas, se queda corto, por ejemplo, una de 820 uH, me dá 700,he medido varias de éste valor. Si lo calibro para que me mida 820 uH, los condensadores me los mide muy por arriba. O tengo bien una escala u otra, pero las dos bien, no. 
¿Alguien me puede orientar?

Los condensadores se los he puesto de lo mejor que he encontrado.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (May 3, 2010)

Mmm, has leido los Faks? no recuerdo bien si 820uH esta dentro del rango del lc meter...


----------



## tiago (May 4, 2010)

Si, hombre, está dentro, lo que pienso es que esas bobinas no han salido bien de fábrica, tienen un 10% de tolerancia y parece que la aprovechan al maximo.
Sin embargo, mido otras de otros valores y me los dá perfectos.
Pienso que cuando le pongo alguna bobina que me dá un valor bastante diferente es problema de la calidad de la bobina.  
Saludos.

Por cierto, me he animado a montar el que propone el amigo masterk en éste hilo:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/capacimetro-e-inductometro-15013/
Que también está basado en el pic 16f628 y está mas o menos al mismo nivel de complejidad.
Por otra parte también tiene la función de frecuencímetro hasta 5 Mhz y parece que puede dar lecturas simultaneas ya que usa un display de dos líneas.
Por si  alguien siente curiosidad en éste montaje, dejo el archivo del PCB, ya extraído del formato PDF. En formato RAR para que conserve sus proporciones, listo para imprimir. Las pistas presentan unos pequeños dientes de sierra en algunas partes, pero no es problema para su realización práctica.

Por cierto, he cambiado los condensadores por otros de precisión y se me ha vuelto loco(Hablo del lc meter del principio). Lo pongo a cero y se pone acontar hacia arriba sin freno, uniendo los jumpers de testeo en los dos me da 58889, antes me daba 60000 y 42000,le he vuelto a poner los condensadores que tenia al principio y sigue igual.
¿alguna idea? ... creo que se fastidió el pic.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2010)

Despues de realizar la placa con éste fotolito se advierte que en los resultados se ponen de manifiesto éstos dientes de sierra que contiene el original, como se puede ver no es un diseño de gran calidad, pero los resultados son buenos. De todos modos, hay que repasar las pistas con una cuchilla, ya que en una o dos ocasiones llegan a entrar en contacto entre ellas.
La insolación de la placa la he realizado al sol. Siempre uso éste método, y los tiempos son: 3 minutos de exposición con el sol de un dia claro y 7 minutos con el sol de un dia nublado.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (May 6, 2010)

Se ven muy bien amigo, ya nos iras mostrando el montaje tambien no?


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2010)

Si, lo bueno del proyecto lc meter es que te permite aprender sobre los pic a la vez que te construyes instrumentos necesarios para la experimentación.
Como es algo bastante realcionado con los circuitos de radio y similares, me imagino que nos dejaran desarrollar el tema en esta sección.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 10, 2010)

Bien, ya he terminado el proyecto, aunque sólo voy a mostrar las fotos fuera de la caja, pues lo he alojado en una que no me gusta como queda y la voy a cambiar.
Así que aqui está la placa con los componentes antes de ponerla en funcionamiento, y una vez en marcha.
Ahora, vamos a meterla en una caja .... 

Bueno, el LCF ya está en una caja que debido a las dimensiones interiores del display, me obliga a colocar los controles en un lateral un poco apretados, no descarto una revisión de los mismos y la colocacion en la trasera del interruptor de on-off para aliviar un poco el amontonamiento, una caracteristica interesante es que tiene calibración independiente del capacimetro y del inductómetro...
Debajo, el LC meter montado en una caja que contenia un conmutador de puerto paralelo, el acabado es mas airoso debido a que me ofrecía mas espacio.

De momento están con un marco de papel hecho con la impresora, ya les colocaré algo definitivo.  Ahora a calibrar ...

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 12, 2010)

Por cierto, cuando monte el LC meter primero, ponia las pinzas en corto en el modo de condensador y me daba "Over range", despues de montarlo en una placa nueva porque la otra se habia estropeado de tanto soldar en ella, el funcionamiento es perfecto, pero cuando junto las pinzas en moso condensador, los numeros bailan pero no hay mensage de over range como antes. Sin embargo en el modo inductancia si que me da el mensaje si las pinzas están en abierto. El firm siempre ha sido el mismo.
¿Le ha pasado a alguien... y me lo puede explicar?
Por cierto, aprovecho para mostrar el frontis ya despejado y el interruptor de encendido ubicado en la trasera, ahora habrá que hacer un frontis mas elaborado,pero eso ya es otra historia,en cuanto pueda publicaré los resultados de las pruebas para verificar su precisión.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 14, 2010)

En cuanto a la medición de frecuencias la imagen habla por si misma. La medición ha sido cotejada con un frecuencimetro de laboratorio, que nos despeja cualquier duda sobre su precisión en éste sentido.
La lectura de capacidades que nos da en la linea inferior no se ha de tener en cuenta, el programador ha omitido descartar la misma en el modo de frecuencímetro.

No sé hasta que frecuencia tiene alcance, con el generador de audio que tiene conectado,presumo que para éste menester es altamente preciso.

saludos


----------



## tiago (May 15, 2010)

Hola.

Capacitance: 1pF to 6500uF
Inductance: 1uH to 10H
Frequency: 0·05Hz to 5MHz

Se complementa con el proyecto LC meter que figura al principio del hilo, pues ése prototipo comienza sus mediciones en 0 pF y 0 uH, no como éste que las comienza en
1pF y 1 uH.
Claro que por arriba su alcance es muchisimo mayor.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 16, 2010)

La precisión es muy buena y es muy estable en el sentido de que cuando le desconectas la inductancia ó el condensador, recupera el estado de "0" todas las ocasiones, sin embargo el LC meter version 2, al cabo de dos o tres mediciones ya "patina" de cero y hay que volverlo a resetear, lo que no le quita ningun mérito, en realidad. Creo que la precisión es equiparable entre ambos.Lo que tengo muy claro es que son complemetarios, el LC version 2,puede medir desde 0 Pf ó 0 uH, y no llega muy arriba, hasta 0'1uF en condensadores y hasta 10 mH en bobinas, el LCF alcanza hasta 6500uF y 10H pero comienza a medir a partir de 1pF ó 1uH...Mañana subo algunas fotos de pruebas.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (May 17, 2010)

Interesante, deberia haber alguna manera de unirlos en un solo medidor no? para que el margen de medicion se complemente...


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2010)

Mmmmm... buena idea. Vamos a intentar madurarla.

Aprovecho para poner las fotos de las mediciones, he observado que en el rango de los 4 nF mas o menos, se me queda colgado y no me mide hasta que le junto las puntas al condensador,parece que el oscilador se bloquee, agradeceria información al respecto. Pongo el pdf del articulo.
Probado con condensador de 47 uF,15pF e inductancia de 28 uH
En la foto del interior se puede ver el circuito principal y una fuente de alimentación para poder conectarlo a la red también.La pila se encuentra de canto al lado del display.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2010)

Bueno, dado que los aparatos se complementan en las mediciones de capacidades e inductancias, falta un pequeño detalle para que tengamos unos instrumentos realmente eficaces, y es la parte de la medición de frecuencia.
El LCF meter posee la capacidad de medir con precisión frevcuencias de hasta 5 Mhz, lo cual, para nuestras practicas con equipos de radio nos deja algo tirados.
Sugiero montar un frecuencimetro de hasta 1'3 Ghz, el cual va aser un diseño con pic 16f84 con la incorporación de un prescaler.Dicho ésto nos ponemos manos a la obra y realizamos el circuito impreso del susodicho, con la información que encontramos en:http://asterion.almadark.com/2010/01/11/frecuencimetro-con-micro-controlador/

Aqui muestro la placa de circuito una vez insolada y revelada, el tiempo de exposición al sol ha sido de 1 minuto y 30 segundos, hay que decir que hoy el sol era practicamente un soplete gigante.

Despues de insolarla, revelarla y un breve encuentro con el ácido obtenemos el circuito impreso(Composición del ácido: dos partes de agua oxigenada de 10 Vol por una de salfumán)

tambien dejo una foto de mi insoladora, constituida por una baldosa, un cristal y mi reloj de dormitorio.

Una foto de la placa montada y en funcionamiento. El transistor me ha sido imposible de localizar y lo he sustituido por un BFR 91 que funciona alas mil maravillas.
El condensador C9 lo he sustitudo por un trimmer de 40 Pf para poder ajustar el oscilador con ayuda de un frecuencimetro,exactamente a 4 Mhz.
Anticipo el esquema del prescaler con U664
Fotolito escalado a tamaño real listo para imprimir.
Archivo HEX para uso con prescaler y el fotolito para la placa comprimidos en RAR
Aquí van las fotos:

Ahora falta el prescaler, que estoy a falta de recibir el material.


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2010)

Bueno, seguimos con el proyecto.

Ademas de las fotos, incluyo un nuevo archivo .hex para la programación del pic y que tiene sobre el anterior, la ventaja de que la frecuencia la lee integramente en la misma línea,yo, es el que he decidido utilizar. No lleva menú de prescaler, pero por defecto, cuando se pone el contador en dicho modo, acepta un ratio de 64,por lo que el prescaler que tenemos en proyecto,le sirve perfectamente.En el mismo archivo incluyo el pcb del prescaler.
Abajo una foto de la placa del prescaler. No le he puesto el transistor, porque a la entrada del contador hay un BFR91 que nos ofrece suficiente ganacia,con los dos transistores, quizá hubiese saturación y problemas de lectura.
Como se puede ver de ésta forma funciona de maravilla, he utilizado un excitador de banda comercial sintonizado en 108 Mhz para la prueba,cuando consiga un generador de laboratorio, le realizaré el ajuste definitivo.

Ahora hay que alojarlo en una caja, cuando esté hecho postearé fotos y el diagrama del cableado.
Saludos.

Bueno, aprovecho el mismo post para mostrar la foto del frecuencimetro en su caja, junto a los otros dos proyectos que hemos desarrollado en éste hilo. Si alguien está interesado en algun archivo o información adicional,éste es el momento de decirlo.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## tiago (May 27, 2010)

Bueno, con éste post creo que queda el hilo completo.
Adjunto un diagrama de bloques de cómo he montado el frecuencimetro por si alguien tuviese alguna duda.
El conmutador S1, es una llave doble circuito que con uno de sus dos conmutadores envia la señal de entrada directamente al contador o a traves del prescaler.El otro conmutador de S1 se encarga de  cerrar el jumper que pone el contador en modo prescaler, de la forma que están en el dibujo, hacia arriba está en modo L (hasta 50 Mhz y hacia abajo en modo H (Hasta 1'3 Ghz).
Con cualquiera de éstos aparatos que se describen en éste hilo, pasa que al estar alimentados con pilas y ser circuitos sin alarma de bateria baja, en cuanto la salida del 78l05 presente menos de 5Volt, los errores de medición son notorios,por lo que aconsejo estar atentos a la bateria. Hay que decir que un interruptor de encendido-apagado es preciso aunque no lo haya dibujado.
El frecuencimetro tiene la opción de colocar en el lugar de C9 un trimmer de unos 40 Pf para hacer el ajuste de precisión, que por cierto yo ya lo he efectuado con gran sorpresa de su exactitud. Pero hay un pequeño problema: Despues de efectuar dicho ajuste y dejadas pasar entre 8 y 10 horas, he notado que la lectura aumenta espontaneamente en unos 600 - 700 Hz, no se la razón, pero he realizado varias pruebas y ha ocurrido en todas. Despues de ésto parece que se queda estable.Tambien, y dado que su ajuste se realiza con un simple trimmer es fácil que los pequeños golpes que le vayamos dando hagan que la lectura sufra ligeros desajustes.
Por lo cual, y para los mas sibaritas he pensado que si le incorporo un sencillo oscilador a cuarzo con una frecuencia patrón, siempre podré cotejar la lectura con dicha frecuencia que sé que es exacta y en arreglo a ello, ajustar el frecuencimetro sin necesidad de aportes externos.
En el diagrama de bloques éste oscilador lo he llamado "X-TAL OSCILADOR" y por medio de un pulsador que le suministra corriente, envia a la entrada del contador una frecuencia exacta que nos servirá para reajustarlo, la resistencia de 1 K atenua la señal, ya que en mi caso, era excesiva y volvía loca la lectura.
Aquí el sitio donde he encontrado el circuito del oscilador , he montado la versión NPN, el cristal que se utilize no es crítico para el ajuste, pero una vez montado, mediremos su salida y recordaremos la frecuencia en una nota debajo de la caja del instrumento.http://www.creatronica.com.ar/osciladores_transistores.htm
Adjunto diagrama de conexiones y foto del pequeño oscilador de ajuste.
Yo he utilizado un 2sc 460 y un cristal de 15.656 Mhz, que he encontrado por mi mesa.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 27, 2010)

Je,je... Bueno, de metal sólo hay una, las otras son de plástico con frontis y trasera de aluminio... Ya te comenté que tengo un amigo que posee una tienda de electronica,y cada vez que me empeño en algún montaje,voy,cojo el material y se lo pago a plazos, o cuando mejor me venga. Tenemos mucha confianza.
Tiene un surtido muy bueno de cajas de pequeño y mediano tamaño para proyectos,y es una persona que no para de montar,cosas, hace, deshace etc..., somos de esos que tenemos el soldador caliente a cualquier hora del dia (Suena casi erótico), y siempre un proyecto encima de la mesa.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 2, 2010)

Un par de preguntas amigo, yo he armado el mismo oscilador que dices tu, pero en la web dice que el cristal debe ser de 2 a 8Mhz, y tu le has puesto 15.656, ha habido algun problema en el rango de la frecuencia?
Otra pregunta, dices que no es necesario en tu caso colocarle el trt al prescaler, en caso que fuera necesario el ksy71 se puede reemplazar por un trt de proposito general?


----------



## tiago (Jun 2, 2010)

En la WEB utilizan un BC548,yo le he puesto un 2Sc460 que llega a esa fecuencia y mucho mas, pero dá igual siempre que sea una frecuencia conocida y estable,yo le puse ese cristal porque fue el primero que encontré,le busque un transistor adecuado en la placa de una vieja emisora y a funcionar.Creo que lo limitan a 8 Mhz sólo por el transistor.
En cuanto a lo del transistor del prescaler, dáte cuenta que el contador ya lleva uno a la entrada,precisamente con el mismo proposito que lo lleva el prescaler a la salida, por lo que sólo es necesario uno de ellos.
Si buscas esquemas de contadores que usen éste prescaler,te darás cuenta que sólo se utiliza un transistor, bien para elevar la salida del prescaler o para elevar la entrada del contador, que al fin y al cabo es lo mismo.
Si le pones los dos,te va a saturar., prueba primero con el que tienes en el contador y el prescaler lo dejas con la salida del pin 6 a pelo.
Yo le puse todos los componentes y al final me di cuenta que el transistor no era preciso,tomé la salida de la pista que lleva a la base,por eso en mi prototipo figuran todos los componentes menos el TR. Puedes verlo en mi avatar...Je,je...
Saludos.



			
				Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Excelente proyecto Tiago, a ver si me puedo hacer de uno en estos días, necesito un inductómetro...
> 
> Saludos!!!



Mira que rango de medidas vas a usar y elige el mas conveniente. Dudas aquí.
Si montas el lc meter te enviaré el HEX. con los comentarios en español.
Saludos.


----------



## DANDY (Jun 15, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> La precisión es muy buena y es muy estable en el sentido de que cuando le desconectas la inductancia ó el condensador, recupera el estado de "0" todas las ocasiones, sin embargo el LC meter version 2, al cabo de dos o tres mediciones ya "patina" de cero y hay que volverlo a resetear, lo que no le quita ningun mérito, en realidad. Creo que la precisión es equiparable entre ambos.Lo que tengo muy claro es que son complemetarios, el LC version 2,puede medir desde 0 Pf ó 0 uH, y no llega muy arriba, hasta 0'1uF en condensadores y hasta 10 mH en bobinas, el LCF alcanza hasta 6500uF y 10H pero comienza a medir a partir de 1pF ó 1uH...Mañana subo algunas fotos de pruebas.
> Saludos.



*tiago* entonces el que mejor te quedó es el de *masterk*  verdad?  .... finalmente cual me recomiendas? yo necesito medir  capacidad e inductancia ... veo que tienen algunos pequeños defectos  como por ejemplo uno tiene la medicion desde 1pF 1uH sin embargo tambien  propones el primer modelo ... el cual al parecer deja de medir en el  rango de 4pf........pudiste solucionar el problema de patinar de cero?


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2010)

Si, el modelo LC meter sencillo, o sea el que no lleva frecuencimetro, tiene la ventaja de medir por debajo de 1 uH y 1 Pf, para mi es importante, ya que en cuestión de inductancias necesito lecturas de nanohenrios, que sólo éste modelo me dá.
La estabilidad en cero depende en su totalidad del buen estado de la bateria, en cuanto la bateria comienza a gastarse las lecturas son bastante erráticas, y tambien unas puntas de prueba que ofrezcan un contacto óptimo. *Hay que dejar los aparatos en marcha al menos un minuto y medio para que los osciladores se estabilizen, antes de iniciar las lecturas.*
De todos modos, no son aparatos de cero automatico, y una pulsación al boton de reset, para recalibrar cada tres o cuatro lecturas nos garantiza la maxima precisión.
Mi consejo, Monta los dos en una misma caja con dos displays, te quedará un instrumento muy versátil y muy útil.
NOTA: la foto del circuito impreso del LCF meter que puse para mostrar los dientes de sierra de las pistas, muestra una placa realizada al revés por error, cuidad la posición del fotolito, yo tuve que repetir la placa.

No hay ningun problema en el rango de los 4 Pf, será un error de interpretación.

Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Jun 15, 2010)

el LC meter da lecturas de nanohenrios?


----------



## tiago (Jun 16, 2010)

La segunda cifra,a la derecha de la coma, si no me equivoco son las decenas de nanohenrios, he medido bobinas de 70 nanos y la lectura que me daba era de 0'07.
Me sirve perfectamente para las bobinas de los amplificadores de RF.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiago, con una foto del interior de tu gabinete (el del frecuencimetro) estariamos completos!!! Anthony me ha recomendado poner un filtro pi en la entrada de la alimentacion del prescaler. Como hiciste tu?


----------



## tiago (Jun 16, 2010)

Un filtro en pi? ... Para una alimentación con pilas?
Me imagino que es para eliminar oscilaciones parasitas producidas por la placa principal ¿No?

La lectura flotante, creo que es debido a falta de pantalla, en la foto,he quitado la tapa superior de la lata contenedora, pero los cables no llevan condensadores pasamuro, que se los tengo que poner, y el cable de señal,ponerlo apantallado.Estoy seguro que de esta forma se elimina ésta lectura, que a la postre, no ofrece problema en las mediciones.

Se puede ver: 1 La placa del frecuencimetro, 2 El prescaler, 3 el oscilador patron de ajuste, 4 el pulsador que activa el oscilador de ajuste.
Como se puede ver está alimentado a pilas y la conexion de toma de DC, aún está por cablear.

Por cierto ¿Que tal las pruebas?
Saludos.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 17, 2010)

Yo tampoco estoy seguro lo necesario del filtro pi, seria bueno que Anthony se pronunciara al respecto... Me gustaria que me contaras ademas que es un condensador pasamuro?


----------



## tiago (Jun 17, 2010)

Vale, yo te lo cuento, pero dime como vas con las pruebas de tu frecuencimetro.

Los condensadores pasamuro nos permiten sacar o meter cables de datos, alimentación etc...  de un circuito protegido por un blindaje.
Cuando le ponemos un blindaje o pantalla a un circuito es para que la RF no salga al exterior o para que la RF ambiental no alcance la placa, que es sensible a ésta.
Si el cableado de ésta placa lo sacasemos a traves del blindaja así, sin mas, la RF podria entrar al interior ó slir al exterior a traves de éstos cables.
Para evitarlo, en los circuitos protegidos con blindajes se usan condensadore llamados pasamuros, que soldados por el centro al blindaje, se utilizan sus extremos para conexionar éstos cables que nos son necesarios, siendo su labor de choke ó filtro de rf, ésta no pasará a traes de ellos.

En la foto están marcados por  A B y C

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, vero los muros, pero no estoy seguro de esos condensadores. Son aquellos que parecen choques? como los sueldan por el centro? son axiales no? como se calcula el valor que deberian tener?


----------



## tiago (Jun 17, 2010)

Si, son axiales con punto central de soldadura a chasis y entrada/salida por los extremos.
¿Como se calculan?  ahí me has pillado, a ver si alguien nos lo puede aclarar.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jun 17, 2010)

Suelen ser usados como DESACOPLE en señales de continua, ya sean alimentación o de control de las etapas amplificadoras. Las entradas y salidas de señales de RF suelen ser conectorizadas o por cables que se sueldan en las PCI.

 No es facil conseguirlos ni hay de una gran variedad de valores.

Saludos.    JuanKa.-


----------



## asterión (Jun 17, 2010)

Si, acabo de verlos en internet. Nunca los habia visto en mi vida . Bueno, pero ahora se algo más. A buscar latitas que usar en el apantallamiento entonces... Tema interesante ese del calculo de ellos...


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 24, 2010)

Como dijeron por ahi, los pasamuros o feedthruogh, vienen en "valores" normalizados de 1000pF hasta 470nF; conseguirlos es imposible por estos lados del globo PERO una noche desguazando un tunner descubri que sus capacitores pasamuros pueden ser extraidos y usados en la aplicacion.






















PD: Pensaba hacer un tutorial para el foro, pero la mayoria de mi tiempo lo absorbe la universidad.

PD1: tiago le recomende eso a Aldrich porque noté que no usa alimentacion a baterias. Un buen pi aumenta la aislacion y con ello la precision de la medicion (no hay señales que interfieren en el trabajo).

PD2: No todos los FT son faciles de sacar, aunque ese problema podria resolverse cortando con una sierra de mano todo el metal circundante y luego soldarlo en el mental de blindaje de la aplicacion que lo necesite.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 24, 2010)

Si, los pasamuros siempre se consiguen de ésa forma ... cuantos he echado a la basura antes de darme cuenta de su gran utilidad.

Le he incorporado el pi a la alimentación del prescaler, pero en principio no observo cambios. En vacio, el contador dá una lectura de 500 y pico Mhz, pero es totalmente flotante, en cuanto lo conectas a algún dispositivo a medir, mide su frecuencia con total precisión.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yo tenia el mismo problema, lo blinde, le puse un BNC pero con alambre de un componente cortocircuite la linea de 5V con la de 12 y adios prescaler ! Ahora no encuentro como resolver y terminar el analizador de espectro (pura VHF-UHF)!


----------



## asterión (Jun 24, 2010)

tiago, te dije por este lado del globo no son comunes, con anthony hemos sufrido mucho tiempo para tener uno. buscabamos usar los prescalers de los tuners de tv y todo, pero no dabamos con uno que tuviera en su datasheet el circuito de testeo.
Voy a echarle mano a algunos tuners de tv para conseguir esos condensadores...
tiago, tendriamos que hacerle entonces al frecuencimetro una sonda atenuadora X10 minimo no? tipo osciloscopio?


----------



## tiago (Jun 25, 2010)

Si, convendria hacerle un atenuador para no correr riesgos,tipo osciloscopio, o integrarlo en la caja y controlarlo con un interruptor.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 25, 2010)

Uhmm, si estaria bueno, lo malo que nos estamos llenando de interruptores jeje...


----------



## tiago (Jun 25, 2010)

Acuerdate que la caja tiene una parte de atras para conexiones e interruptores que se usan con menos frecuencia o de una forma secundaria.
Echa un ojo a un frecuencimetro comercial y dime que ves en su panel ....cuanta mas azucar...mas dulce.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 25, 2010)

A mi en lo particular no me afecta tener un monton de interruptores en el frente con tal de que el instrumento me brinde las mayores posibilidades y ,en un futuro, me ahorre tiempo y espacio!

Ejemplo: Dentro del SA que estoy haciendo pienso colocarle de una vez: el generador de marcas (25,50,100,1000,10000 Khz), traking generator, calibrador, atenuadores por paso (no muchos), filtro de video, salida para demodulación, etc


----------



## asterión (Jun 25, 2010)

Si, ya mire un par de imagenes de frecuencimetros comerciales, y veo cosas que ni entiendo jeje Cry Osc... Lo que veo es que cada uno de los BNC's el que es hasta 50Mhz y el otro tienen abajo valores en voltaje diferentes. el que llega hasta 2.4Ghz tiene 3V y el otro 30V... no sabia que se limitaban por voltaje, pense que seria mas bien por vatiaje...???


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 25, 2010)

Amigo Aldrich estas confundiendo conceptos.. En cuestiones de frecuencimetros, muy poco se trabaja con "grandes potencias". Se supone que es para cerciorar el equipo de baja señal y si fuese necesario, se emplearia un acoplador 1:10 1:100 para reducir la energia que llega a la entrada del fq.  Cry osc es "crystal oscillator" (para probar cristales), la de 50Mhz es de alta impendancia (1Mohm 30V) y la de hasta 2,4Ghz tiene un prescaler (50ohm@ 3V max)


----------



## asterión (Jun 25, 2010)

Gracias por el dato. Creo que el moderador deberia ayudarnos para que este hilo se mueva a una nueva entrada que tenga algo que ver con el tema, ya que la entrada se llama problema con lc meter y terminamos hablando de un fecuencimetro...
Nota: Alguien sabe porque no puedo abrir un nuevo hilo en el foro?


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2010)

Tambien podemos hacer de nuestro contador una herramienta mas potente de una forma muy sencilla: Construiremos un oscilador cómo el que se muestra en la imagen, el cual incorporaremos a nuestro frecuencímetro, lo podemos alimentar a traves de un interrptor o pulsador situado en la parte trasera, en la cual, también colocaremos un zócalo para insertar cristales de cuarzo.
La salida del oscilador a traves de C3, la llevaremos directamente a la entrada del contador.De ésta forma, ya tenemos un comprobador de cristales de cuarzo, al insertar el cristal a medir en el zócalo y pulsar S1, la frecuencia del cristal aparecerá en el display. Con ello tenemos también un comprobador de cristales en el mismo aparato.
Éste oscilador alcanza hasta 10 Mhz, pero si queremos comprobar cristales de mas frecuencia, como los usados en equipos de transmisión, habremos de cambiar los valores de C1 y C2,por valores mas pequeños, por ejemplo 330 pf para C1 y 33pf para C2,tambien habrá que colocar un transistor adecuado, si es el caso, por ejemplo un BF199.
Para la versión de 10 Mhz los valores son: R2:27 K,R4:1K,C1:1N,C2:100Pf,C3:1N, Q1:BC550.
Lo alimentaremos con los 9 V de la pila.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yo le pondria otro NPN como buffer para que el frecuencimetro no "cargue" el oscilador y reude la frecuencia.

Ademas, a pesar de estar alimentado por bateria, le colocaria un 100nF+10uF+ algun RFC para que la señal del XTAL no se cuele con la del pic creando la receta perfecta para el desastre.!


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2010)

Bueno, pues para ésto es éste invento del foro, para que vayamos perfeccionando entre todos.
Un filtro en la alimentación está bien, no lo habia pensado.

Ya tengo el conmutador con CD4066,espero haber realizado un diseño medio decente, las pruebas han sido satisfactorias, mañana lo pruebo definitivamente.

Dejo la foto de la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola tiago, se va pareciendo el frecuencimetro a uno comercial, te cuento que el probador de cristales es algo que en mi caso no implementare, mas importante me parece por ejemplo el atenuador. 
Pensaba en el orden de 10 dB como en el link adjunto, la configuracion superior, para cables de 50 ohmios...

http://www.cortocircuitos.com/index...stivo&format=pdf&option=com_content&Itemid=60


----------



## tiago (Jun 30, 2010)

Me gusta bastante. Lo del probador de cuarzos es por endulzar un poco la cosa, pero no es algo preciso.
He de probar la frecuencia que soportan los conmutadores del 4066 entre sus contactos.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 30, 2010)

tiago pero, si con el conmutador solo comunicas la tension para el prescaler por un lado, y por el otro juntas el switch para la division entre 64, donde esta la frecuencia? en el switch?


----------



## tiago (Jun 30, 2010)

Ciertooo... ya me estaba haciendo un lio. Como estoy con varias cosas a la vez ...
Es verdad que ésta de la frecuencia es la única conmutación que se hace por interruptor.
Lo siento.Llevo mucha faena estos dias.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 30, 2010)

**Aldrich: Que paso con el programa de atenuadores que te pase?

**tiago: El 4066 no soporta hasta 5Mhz? :S!


----------



## asterión (Jun 30, 2010)

Anthony, Pense que los resultados deberian ser los mismos que el programa que me enviaste... Ahorita estoy en el trabajo por eso no lo puedo comparar, apenas llegue a casa lo hago.
Pero basicamente esa es la idea no?


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 2, 2010)

Excelente comentario y aportes colegas, pues muchos estamos interesados en el frecuencimetro que se comenta en este foro ojala tengan completamente terminado, de modo que podamos realizar nosotros tambien.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## asterión (Jul 5, 2010)

Pues, en mi caso ya no falta nada. anoche casi lo termino pero me gano el sueño... le he puesto un atenuador de 10 db y lo demas lo mismo. Para mañana o pasado creo que esta. Saludos!!!


----------



## asterión (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola, los valores no los recuerdo ahorita, pero adjunto un dibujo algo burdo del esquema. 
He usado un switch de esos que conectan dos cosas al mismo tiempo.
Si lo pones en "directo, por medio de un jumper se unen los dos lados y pasa la señal por el jump. Pero si lo pones en atenuacion, pasa por un pad resistivo primero.
Cualquier comentario estoy atento al hilo.
Saludos!!!


----------



## tiago (Jul 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Hola tiago! felicitaciones por el proyecto.
> 
> El U664B es facil de conseguir?
> 
> Un saludo"!




Aqui en España es un integrado que se consigue, yo he comprado ya al menos 5.
Pero según me comentan los compañeros, por Latinoamerica es practicamente imposible.
No se donde estas, y por eso no se si lo puedes conseguir.Yo por mi parte, estoy dispuesto 
a echar una mano a quien lo necesite enviandolo por correo certificado,previo ingreso de 8'50 Euros,que es lo que vale el chip mas el envio a esas latitudes.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jul 6, 2010)

En la configuracion que use (pi), hay dos resistencias en paralelo que son de 100 ohmios y una al medio de 68.1 ohmios. La configuracion es para atenuacion de 10dB en circuitos de 50 ohmios de impedancia por lo que leí...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tiago muchisimas gracias pro tu respuesta! vos a evaluar bastanmte el tema si hacer todo el LCF meter o no. Esta complicado pero vamos a ver si es posible.

Cuanto te costo todo en total mas o menos?

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## tiago (Jul 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Tiago muchisimas gracias pro tu respuesta! vos a evaluar bastanmte el tema si hacer todo el LCF meter o no. Esta complicado pero vamos a ver si es posible.
> 
> Cuanto te costo todo en total mas o menos?
> 
> Un saludo y muchas gracias!



El LCF meter no lleva el U664, éste lo lleva el fecuencimetro hasta 1'3 Ghz,que tambien tenemos en éste hilo. ¿lo tienes mas o menos clar?, a lo mejor me estoy yo haciendo un lio.
Mira el post  numero 26 que hay una foto de todos los cacharros que hemos montado en éste hilo.



a573r10n dijo:


> En la configuracion que use (pi), hay dos resistencias en paralelo que son de 100 ohmios y una al medio de 68.1 ohmios. La configuracion es para atenuacion de 10dB en circuitos de 50 ohmios de impedancia por lo que leí...




Ok, lo pongo en practica, gracias.

Al final lograste hacer desaparecer esa frecuencia fantasma que inyecta el prescaler?

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jul 6, 2010)

La verdad es que todavia no termino de montarlo en su gabinete, ya me falta poco pero anoche me quede dormido... y sobre la frecuencia que sale por el prescaler ya no me preocupa, he visto frecuencimetros comerciales en ese rango de frecuencias tienen lecturas flotantes tambien...


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 6, 2010)

Es precisamente por su sensibilidad! 10dB de atenuacion es algo elevado, porque ese valor? Recuerda que 10dB no es -10 veces la amplitud señal, es mucho MAS.

Porfin lograste entender la conexion del relé?


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 6, 2010)

si ya se tiago, sobre el u664B te preguntaba por un osciloscopio paa pc que tengo y estaba bueno hacerselo.

Con respecto al LCF es facil de hacer para un novato como yo? con varios circuitos hechos pero ninguno con pic. Igual me lo progamaria un amigo. 
El pic y el lcd son caros?

Un saludo


----------



## J2C (Jul 6, 2010)

Mariano22

Como referencias en Buenos Aires:

Pic16F628a   u$s 2.82

LCD 2x8       u$s 10.00

Son precios aproximados en Buenos Aires, no lo tomes como seguro en todos lados.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (Jul 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> si ya se tiago, sobre el u664B te preguntaba por un osciloscopio paa pc que tengo y estaba bueno hacerselo.
> 
> Con respecto al LCF es facil de hacer para un novato como yo? con varios circuitos hechos pero ninguno con pic. Igual me lo progamaria un amigo.
> El pic y el lcd son caros?
> ...



El pic 16f628 me costó 1'80 Euros y el display unos 12. Si utilizas un programador JDM para grabar el pic y te dá problemas, levanta la patilla 10, que no entre en contacto con el zocalo del programador y ya está.
Es muy sencillo de hacer, el el hilo encontrarás los fotolitos y todo lo necesario, así como el archivo del pic.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jul 6, 2010)

Anthony, me decidí por 10dB porque estuve mirando "fachadas" de frecuencímetros comerciales como estas:

http://www.grandcanyontuberadio.com/heathkit/Heathkit frequency counter IM-4100.jpg
http://2905spin.info/fluke/Frequency Counter 010.jpg
http://www.etotheipiplusone.net/pics/fvm_7.jpg
http://www.lodestarelectronics.com/images/Large_LS3002.gif

En algunos casos distingo hasta 20dB a 40dB. Ademas porque me imagine que si le pongo el frecuencimetro a un equipo que bote bastante vatiaje me las veria cuadras sin una atenuacion fuerte...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 6, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> El pic 16f628 me costó 1'80 Euros y el display unos 12. Si utilizas un programador JDM para grabar el pic y te dá problemas, levanta la patilla 10, que no entre en contacto con el zocalo del programador y ya está.
> Es muy sencillo de hacer, el el hilo encontrarás los fotolitos y todo lo necesario, así como el archivo del pic.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Seguro re barato para vos. Para nosotros aca en argentina, con el euro a 4.86 en mi ciudad: 
PIC: $8.70 Arg.. bastante baratito.
LCD: $58.32 Arg... batante Caro

La verdad por el tema del LCD no creo que sea posible que lo realize. Si llego a conseguirlo mas barato capaz pero no creo.
De la progamacion no tengo ni la mas palida idea porque lo va a hacer un amigo. Asi que ni me hables de eso.
Aunque me muero de ganas de hacerlo, basicamente por el medidor LC mas que el frecuencimetro. Porque aca uno digital comercial salen $280:enfadado:

Un saludo y voy a ir viendo cuanto salen los LCD aca!


----------



## asterión (Jul 6, 2010)

@mariano22, no te asustes aun, yo tambien pensaba que por aca iba ser caros, pero encontre en un lugar bastante populoso el centro de venta de componentes electronicos y no es caro, debe ser algo de 4 dolares... Y para los estudiantes de electronica que no tienen dinero, tambien encontre un lugar donde los venden de segunda mano a la cuarta parte de precio o algo asi...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 6, 2010)

ahh me voy a fijar che.. pero espero no encontrarme con fuertes sorpresas. Me voy a fijar seguro mañana a ver que tal. espero que lo pueda llegar a hacer mas adelante.

Gracias por todo

Un saludo!


----------



## asterión (Jul 7, 2010)

tiago, sabes que seria bueno tener tambien, un potenciometro que pudiera aumentarle la sensibilidad al frecuencimetro. Osea algo asi como el transistor que dejaste de poner en la salida del frecuencimetro pero para HF y VHF. Que opinas?


----------



## tiago (Jul 7, 2010)

Creo que en ése aspecto es bastante sensible.
Un transistor amplificador en la entrada BNC es lo único,pero no lo creo necesario.
He hecho muchas pruebas y no ha pecado nunca de carecer de sensibilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 7, 2010)

Si, pienso lo mismo que tiago. Ya es mas que suficiente la sensibilidad que ofrece el prescaler. La unica forma de usar un preamplificador seria en HF (un medio mas controlable y sin riesgos de cargarme-estropiar la entrada de un prescaler) y usando un mosfet doble gate (para facilitar todo) el cual por su alta impendancia me permitiria hasta verificar circuitos LC con una carga minima.


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 9, 2010)

Colegas:
Aqui va la tarjeta lista para colocar los componentes, para el frecuencimetro

Un abrazo


----------



## tiago (Jul 9, 2010)

viczea2002 dijo:


> Colegas:
> Aqui va la tarjeta lista para colocar los componentes, para el frecuencimetro
> 
> Un abrazo



Te ha quedado perfecta, sólo que por lo que veo colocaste el fotolito al revés.
Fíjate en las fotos que hay respecto a éste aparato y compruébalo,puede que esté equivocado, ya que me acabo de levantar 

A mi me pasa muchas veces por no fijarme en los ejemplos, o por un error al aplicar el fotolito.

Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola Tiago:
Efectivamente, tienes razon esta al reves, pero ya hice otro con la posicion correcta, estos dias empezare a colcocar los componentes, pues algunos de ellos no hay en mi ciudad por lo que ya mande pedir a la capital

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jul 15, 2010)

A todo esto, he observado que varios frecuencimetros tienen la opcion: FAST - LOW, saben que utilidad se le da a eso? y si es posible adaptarlo a este meter?


----------



## asterión (Jul 19, 2010)

Anoche he estado haciendo las pruebas iniciales y todo parece funcionar bien. aqui algunas de las imagenes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  En esta vista del gabinete se puede observar cómo fue planificado el montaje. Como se puede ver al centro esta una pantalla LCD de 16x2. a su lado izquierdo están los dos pulsadores necesarios para el ajuste del frecuencímetro: SET y ADJ + -. Cuya explicación se encuentra en la entrada inicial de este proyecto.  Al lado derecho esta lo mejorcito, de arriba hacia abajo se encuentra el switch de encendido y apagado, luego el switch que conmuta entre HF y VHF (también incluye parte de UHF), debajo el conector BNC de ley, y para finalizar un switch que nos puede brindar una atenuación de 10dB necesaria para evitar catástrofes en caso se quiera testear un transmisor potente.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  En la vista interior podemos observar en la parte superior el frecuencímetro inicial, el cual cubría hasta 50Mhz, al lado izquierdo los switchs y el conector bnc, en los cuales se ha utilizado en las zonas en las que pasa la señal de RF cable coaxial delgado para que sea trabajable. En la parte inferior esta el circuito del prescaler el cual ya conocen gracias a la primera parte de este articulo, pegado a su lado derecho esta un relé que utilice para que me ayude con la conmutación de HF a VHF. a su lado se ve un pedazo de placa de pruebas el cual pegue para que me ayude a confinar la batería de 9v que utiliza.


----------



## asterión (Jul 20, 2010)

El diagrama de bloques que use:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Como pueden ver el esquema tiene un solo conector BNC a diferencia de otros esquemas que hay en la red donde se usa uno para HF y el otro para VHF. Otra particularidad es el uso de un relé, el cual utilice porque necesitaba hacer 3 contactos diferentes al momento de pasa de HF a VHF los cuales son:  1. 5v de tensión al circuito del prescaler. 2. Jumpear los conectores que en el circuito del frecuencímetro inicial le da la orden al PIC de multiplicar el resultado por 64. 3. Conmutar la frecuencia que recibe el conector BNC para ser leída primero por prescaler o el frecuencímetro inicial.  Como tenía estas tres acciones a realizar escogí utilizar un switch y rele de doble contacto. Uno de los contactos del switch lo utilizaría para la frecuencia y el otro para activar el relé, el cual le daría por uno de sus contactos energía al prescaler y con el otro jumpearia al frecuencímetro para la multiplicación por 64.


----------



## chapin (Jul 20, 2010)

tiago o alguien que lo haya implementado que cristal utlizan en el pic esto pues yo tengo unos de frecuencia de 3.59 y otros de 4mhz y no se que tanto me podria variar la medicion, gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 20, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> En algunos casos distingo hasta 20dB a 40dB. Ademas porque me imagine que si le pongo el frecuencimetro a un equipo que bote bastante vatiaje me las veria cuadras sin una atenuacion fuerte...


 
MUCHO pero MUCHO cuidado con esta afirmacion (no la habia detallado). 
1W @ 50ohm es 30dBm
10W @ 50ohm es 40dBm
100W@ 50ohm es 50dBm
Si tienes un transmisor de 10W y le aplicar un atenuador de 10dB,tendras al otro lado 40-10dB= 30dbm (1W). El primer resistor disipará 52% por lo que quedará hecha cenizas (estas usando un resistor de 1/4W) y el segundo 33%: tendra el mismo destino que la primera. Yo te recomendaria usar acopladores 10:1 y luego usar el atenuador, estaras aislado del PA.

PD:En el esquema tienes un error, no es 68K sino 68ohm. saludos


----------



## asterión (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola anthony, ¿podrias hacernos un esquema de como aplicarias el atenuador entonces? por otro lado, no es suficiente con subirle el vatiaje a las resistencias??? Por otro lado, no se si el moderador me pueda ayudar, ya que en ninguno de mis dos navegadores veo el boton de editar para cambiar la imagen por la que diga 68 ohmios..


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 20, 2010)

El acoplador es con un toroide y con respecto a lo de subir la potencia de disipacion de las resistencias, es una mala idea a menos que consigas de potencia y NO inductivas.


----------



## asterión (Jul 20, 2010)

anthony, entonces, el atenuador como yo lo he instalado serviria para atenuar 1W por lo menos?


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 24, 2010)

NO, pero puedes hacer la medicion con una bobina cerca del transmisor. Con eso basta!


----------



## tiago (Jul 27, 2010)

chapin dijo:


> tiago o alguien que lo haya implementado que cristal utlizan en el pic esto pues yo tengo unos de frecuencia de 3.59 y otros de 4mhz y no se que tanto me podria variar la medicion, gracias.



El que utiliza es de 4 Mhz, o sea que tienes el adecuado.

De todos modos el ajuste fino se obtiene colocando un trimmer de 10-50 Pf en el lugar de C9 y de ésa forma lo llevamos a una precisión total, si tienes un cristal un poco diferente, ajustando éste trimmer quizá lo lleves a una lectura correcta, se trata de probar.

En cuanto al tema de las atenuaciones y demás, la cosa está clara, lo mejor será calcular una sonda con una bobina que nos permita obtener mediciones sin que haya contacto físico entre el circuito a medir y el frecuencimetro,simplemente por aproximación.


Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2010)

El trimer sobre el Cristal normalmente corrige la frecuencia fundamental del mismo en aproximadamente + ó - 2 KHz.

Por lo tanto no podria corregir a un cristal de 3.59.... MHz usado en la parte de cromimancia en los televisores Pal N/Pal M/Ntsc, y en el caso de este o cualquier frecuencimetro es mejor usar el cristal indicado en el circuito dado que sino deberia ajustarse el programa en ASM para que funcione. A mi entender el costo del cristal no justifica los cambios.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (Jul 27, 2010)

Si, es por si tiene algún cristal aproximado. En el texto original del frecuencimetro, aconsejan montar un trimmer directamente en C9 para el ajuste fino. Los resultados son una medición totalmente precisa.
Eso si, con el cristal que se reseña en el esquema.
No se que resultados tendrá con cristales de una frecuencia aproximada. no creo que sea el costo el problema que puedan tener con el cristal algunos compañeros, si no la localización del mismo.
En todo caso 3,59 está muy lejos de lo que se necesita para que funcione adecuadamente.
4 Mhz es una frecuencia muy estandar y buscando un poco se pueden conseguir éstos cristales.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola, he fabricado un par de conectores basado en lo que me dicen por este hilo:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  De todas maneras sigo pensando que deberias tener un atenuador para la lectura directa de un Tx que estemos fabricando y que tenga una salida algo fuerte. Se que lo ideal seria ponerle el frecuencimetro a la patita del trt que bote la frecuencia, pero entonces me pregunto porque los frecuencimetros comerciales tiene atenuadores??


----------



## tiago (Jul 27, 2010)

Está bien la sonda, pero no lleva ningún diodo  o condensador?

El atenuador creo que debe ser algo mas potente. El que tengo de laboratorio, admite hasta 250 Volt en la entrada de medición, es algo salvaje.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Jul 27, 2010)

Es necesario el diodo o el condensador? En realidad no he visto ningun tuto que lo indique y como la frecuencia se la introduciamos antes directamente no vi la necesidad. En caso sea necesario se podria poner como parte del circuito interno??? Y sobre el atenuador, le solicito a los entendidos que aporten ideas y esquemas para implementarlo como aporte.


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2010)

A573r10n

La bobina de acoplamiento que has realizado sobre el conector BNC esta perfecta y no necesita ningun agregado de capacitor o diodo en la misma, solo necesitaras acercarla a la bobina de salida del transmisor a medir lentamente observando que la lectura del Frecuencimetro *sea estable*, y digo lentamente para no saturar al frecuencimetro ni dañarlo por exceso de potencia de entrada.

Los frecuencimetros comerciales suelen tener una protección sobre la entrada formada por una resistencia serie de valor bajo y dos diodos tipo 1N4148 en oposicion y en paralelo ellos contra la masa de entrada, de esta forma se aseguran que no se aplicaran potenciales superiores a los +/- 0,7 Volts sobre el amplificador de entrada y en todo caso solo se quemaran esos componentes y no la etapa de entrada: llamese Prescaler (muchisimo trabajo conseguir uno) ó Amplificadores a MosFet's.

Si en cambio deseas colocar un atenuador entre la salida del Transmisor y la entrada del Frecuencimetro deberas colocar un atenuador que soporte la potencia de salida del transmisor sin R.O.E., son "Instrumentos" de laboratorio y *MUY alto costo*. Te lo comento por mi dilatada experiencia personal en destacadas empresas de Radio y Telecomunicaciones con equipos de 2 MHz hasta 35 GHz.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## asterión (Jul 27, 2010)

Gracias, mira, he estado mirando el esquema del frecuencimetro y en el caso de HF tiene en la entrada un capacitor de 1nF, creo que eso lo ponen para que solo pase la alterna y no continua no?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Por otro lado, me parece que los componentes que mencionas para proteger el prescaler son los que salen en el esquema que use:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Por ooootro lado, el atenuador que use y que tienen uno similar en esta entrada no difiere mucho del mio con la salvedad que usan resistencias SMD por lo "no inductivas". Pensaba usarlas pero poniendole resistencias SMD de 2W mas o menos...  http://hem.passagen.se/communication/frcpll.html  -Crees que seria bueno incluirle una proteccion como la que tiene a la entrada el prescaler a la parte en HF?? -Algun comentario adicional sobre lo que te expongo???  Gracias!


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2010)

A573r10n

Con respecto al esquema del frecuencimetro en la entrada de HF no veo que tenga la protección, el daño seria menor al tener un transistor bipolar a la entrada. Sin embargo, seria mejor tener la protección de "la resistencia serie de bajo valor y dos diodos tipo 1N4148 en oposición y en paralelo ellos contra la masa de entrada" como observas en el esquema del Prescaler que has posteado.

Si bien algunos frecuencimetros suelen tener incluidos atenuadores con su correspondiente llave de inclusión o exclusión de los mismos, solo atenúan la señal a efectos de proteger el Prescaler y/o el Frecuencimetro y *SIN capacidad de disipar potencia*, es decir no cumplen la función de "*Cargas Fantasmas*" de los transmisores.

Como dato de referencia puedes buscar información en la Web con "San Google" y veras que las resistencias SMD de formato 1206 (0.12" x 0.06" = 3.08mm x 1.52mm) solo disipan *1/8* W (*0.125 W*). Estas resistencias no son "*NO inductivas*", simplemente debido a su reducido tamaño la inductancia parásita de las mismas esta muy disminuida con respecto a las tradicionales. No se si será posible encontrar resistencias SMD de 2 W, solo creo que las pueden fabricar a pedido y especialmente para alguna fabrica que las requiera pero serian muy acotados los valores.


Saludos.      JuanKa.-


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Excelente explicacion Juanka. Yo ,en lo personal, no me gusta realizar conexiones directas provenientes de un Tx, es igual de practico conectar el frecuencimetro en un punto donde no corra ningun riesgo de cargarme tanto el NPN de entrada como al pic.


----------



## asterión (Jul 28, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, yo tambien quiesiera no conectar el freq despues de un amplificador por decir , pero tengo el temor por desconocimiento que algunos Tx que proclaman ser de 1W por ejemplo, sin amplificador aun, sean suficientes para dañar el frequencimetro. Existe este riesgo en la realidad? Por otro lado, tengo un par de preguntas mas: -si dentro del frecuencimetro use un cable mallado para las conexiones que tenian que ver con la señal, y ese cable es de 75Ohmios, y luego en la punta de prueba use otro cable de 50Ohmios por ejemplo o 75, la señal desde el Tx "ve" como si hubieran conectados dos resistencias una de 50R y otra de 75R en serie antes de llegar al frequencimetro? -De que manera podria leer la sensibilidad de mi frecuencimetro? quiero saber si la sensibilidad ha disminuido con las puntas que le he fabricado.  Saludos y gracias por las respuestas...


----------



## J2C (Jul 28, 2010)

Anthony123

*Exacto*, el frecuencimetro como tal es un Instrumento que te sirve para reparar ó controlar la calidad de los equipos; y si lo quemaras por cualquier problema como que deberías dedicarte a reparar solo Instrumentos.


A573r10n

Si algún transmisor proclama ser de 1 W, el mismo tendrá sobre su carga de 50 Ohms la nada despreciable amplitud eficaz de señal igual a 7.2 V ú 8.67 Volts sobre cargas de 75 Ohms, el rango de la tensión de entrada del U664B es entre 0V y la alimentación del mismo que tiene indicado en su datasheet 6 V como máximo, con lo cual lo estarías ampliamente superando dado que supongo que lo alimentas de los +5,0 V del microcontrolador. La señal de entrada que te permitirá obtener un *Muy Buen funcionamiento* en todo el rango es de 600 mV según la datasheet que también ampliamente superarías, corriendo grandes riesgos el Prescaler y piensa en cuanto te ha costado conseguirlo, no solo el dinero sino el tiempo y vueltas que has dado.
Si has mezclado en la construcción del frecuencimetro cables coaxiales de 50 y/o 75 Ohms diría que tienes una maquina de "*Desadaptaciones Perfectas*" en un instrumento que usaras para controlar o mejorar la calidad de los equipos, por otra parte cometes el "*gran error*" de igualar "*Resistencia* = *Impedancia Característica*" de ciertos componentes, en este caso de los cables coaxiales.
La sensibilidad de tu instrumento estará dada por la sensibilidad de la etapa de entrada del mismo, en este caso el Prescaler, podrás conocer la sensibilidad del mismo buscándola en la Datasheet (Hoja de Datos) que la provee el fabricante de dicho Prescaler. Generalmente usamos Prescaler que no se fabrican hace muchos años con lo cual nos costara obtener con "San Google" la datasheet de los mismos pero no es algo imposible.
Deseas conocer la sensibilidad de tu instrumento y colocarle un Transmisor directamente a la entrada y has cometido el gran error de las desadaptaciones, deberás tratar de buscar información al respecto en la Web dado que hay muchísima para aclararte los conceptos.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## adiktofer (Nov 25, 2010)

Solo me falta conseguir el cristal de 3.2768MHz para armar el LCF meter que implemento Tiago.
Alguien sabe donde encontrarlo???
Porque me vendieron uno pero no indicaba la frecuencia de oscilacion en el encapsulado, y no estoy seguro que sea de ese valor.
Todas las lecturas son erróneas, creo que es el cristal.
ademas no se como hacer la calibracion del inductometro. 
Alguien que lo haya hecho funcionar podria ilustrarme porfavor???

Soy de Lima, Peru.


----------



## tiago (Nov 25, 2010)

adiktofer dijo:


> Solo me falta conseguir el cristal de 3.2768MHz para armar el LCF meter que implemento Tiago.
> Alguien sabe donde encontrarlo???
> Porque me vendieron uno pero no indicaba la frecuencia de oscilacion en el encapsulado, y no estoy seguro que sea de ese valor.
> Todas las lecturas son erróneas, creo que es el cristal.
> ...



A ver, vamos a partir de que pediste un cristal de 3.2768 y te lo dieron pero no aparece grabada la frecuencia del mismo ¿Correcto?

El LCF meter se calibra arrancando el mismo con el botón de reset pulsado,según tengas el conmutador, bien en inductancias, bien en capacidad, el ajuste se presentará para el tipo de medición seleccionado.Una vez entrado en el modo de ajuste, pulsando a toques el botón de reset, subes o bajas el punto de medición hasta dejarlo bien centrado.

¿Como lo pruebas?  Buscate un condensador de la minima tolerancia que encuentres y midelo, comenta de que capacidad es y que es lo que te ha marcado el medidor.

Yo utilizé unos de mica plata de 1200 Pf  que son del 1% de tolerancia para ajustar el medidor,los hay aún con menos tolerancia. Las bobinas son otra cosa, suelen tener tolerancias mas altas,mira de conseguir un choque de algunos µH, del 5 %  y ajustalo en base a eso.

Lo mejor es probar varias bobinas con un valor conocido y establecer un ajuste medio.

Saludos.


----------



## adiktofer (Nov 26, 2010)

Muxhas gracias.
Lo primero que hice fue cambiar el cristal por otro de oscilacion casi igual: 3.57MHz.

Realice los pasos indicados para la calibracion y esta en su punto el instrumento.
Ahora a hacer las PCB y montarlo sobre un modulo, es un proyecto para la facu.
subire las imagenes para diciembre.

Nuevamente GRACIAS, Tiago.


----------



## bondadoso (Ene 14, 2011)

hola a todos estoy por armar el lcf, pero tengo un problema el archivo asm y el hex para grabar al pic estan hechos para el pic 16f628 y tengo el 16f628A al principio me imagine que en el codigo de ensamblador solo le agregaria la A en la linea que dice include 16f628.inc y listo pero no fue asi me marco 82 errores y no genero el hex les comento que mi version de mplab es la 8.46 no se que hacer pues no se nada de ensamblador solo uso ccs jeje, pero no consigo la forma de hacer un lcf en ccs con las prestaciones del lcf que armo tiago, y no se si funcionara el hex que esta hecho para el 16f628 en el 
16f628A, pues es el que puedo conseguir, cualquier ayuda gracias.


----------



## bondadoso (Ene 18, 2011)

hola a todos hize el lcf y tengo unos problemillas al querer medir cualquier capacitor da una lectura erronea y se queda trabado en esa lectura y no responde tengo que desconectarlo y conectarlo, no se si asi tenga que ser y si es asi como corrigo el valor ya que use un cristal de 3.5795 en vez de el de 3.2768 pues no lo consegui. ahora esta en proto y no se que pueda estar fallando cualquier ayuda gracias.


----------



## tiago (Ene 19, 2011)

bondadoso dijo:


> hola a todos hize el lcf y tengo unos problemillas al querer medir cualquier capacitor da una lectura erronea y se queda trabado en esa lectura y no responde tengo que desconectarlo y conectarlo, no se si asi tenga que ser y si es asi como corrigo el valor ya que use un cristal de 3.5795 en vez de el de 3.2768 pues no lo consegui. ahora esta en proto y no se que pueda estar fallando cualquier ayuda gracias.



Me ocurre lo mismo !!!  de un tiempo a esta parte, mido un condensador y se queda a media medición como bloqueado, cortocircuito las patas del condensador y vuelve a medir ya correctamente, no es problema de que el condensador tenga algo de corriente almacenada.

Prueba a cortocircuitar el condensador cuando te ocurra ésto y comprueba que la medición es válida entonces.

Comenta resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## carsacc (Feb 19, 2011)

Buenas amigos del foro les comento que monte el lcf meter y aunque al principio no me funcionaba , después de cambiar algunos componentes (4 condensadores de 10nF) por otros iguales(pero MUUUcho mas pequeños) , y quitar el potenciometro VR2 todo funciona bien aunque a veces se traba en la lectura pero solo hay que darle vuelta al swith ponerlo en modo de inductancia darle un golpecito y ponerlo otra vez en modo de capacitancia y se arregla (claro que hay q hacerlo cada vez q pasa ) , en cuanto a la precision es casi exacta la medida solo tuve que corregir un poco de cada lado y listo tolerancia del 2% o menos .

queria darles gracias a tiago por subir este esquema que para mi es una joya ya que nesecitaba un capacimetro y un inductimetro y no queria pagar 750 BsF minimo!!!  (el dolar esta LEGAL a 4.7BsF. para q se hagan una idea )

PD. lo del golpecito es mentira


----------



## tiago (Feb 20, 2011)

Correcto, ademas piesa que el error que arroja la medición no solo es responsabilidad del medidor, si no que se comparte con el error de capacidad que contiene el propio condensador, por lo tanto, la medición siempre tendra un error menor al 2% ese que afirmas.

Lo de que se traba hay que arreglarlo, de aquí un tiempo he de retomar el circuito y resolver el problema.

Me alegro que te sea de utilidad. nada mejor para el propósito de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

Carsac, no es que el dolar este alto, aqui se consiguen desde 40 dolares yo tengo uno de 60 dolares.
Pero no hay como la satisfacción de algo echo por uno mismo
En tu pais por una cuestión politica recargan escesivamente todo lo que proviene de usa, y de alli la gran diferencia


----------



## carsacc (Feb 20, 2011)

Pandacba tienes toda la razón no hay nada mejor que hacer algo con tus propias manos y que funcione casi perfecto (XD) , si y hasta después de que se vaya este desgraciado va a tardar un tiempo para que las cosas sean como antes (o mejor eso espero XD)  , y para tacatomon el ensamblador de pic que yo utilize es este  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pic-pg2c-pcb-6090/  la mayoria ya lo habrá visto y en realidad es el más barato que consegui y para lo que quieres es perfecto  (bueno, bonito y baratooo!!) a y en cuanto a la precición de lcf creo que voy a tener que ajustarlo de nuevo por el condensador que utilize como base creo que tiene una tolerancia de como 20%  jeje .
Saludos!!!.

Bueno aqui les dejo las imagenes de el lcf sin cajita y el programador (mal cortada la placa y muyy pero muyy ordinario


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 27, 2011)

Buenas . Excelentes aportes! Me agrada la idea de hacer el LCF-Meter y complementarlo (¿por que no?) con el LC-Meter para leer valores mas pequeños.. Ahora tengo unas dudas: Cual es el articulo del LC-Meter que uso @tiago. Por ahi vi 2 articulos asi qeu estoy con esa duda? Los Displays de los dos instrumentos son 16x2.no? Otra cosa: La programacion del LCF es la que deje adjunta, no hay que modificarle nada?

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2011)

Al LCF no hay que modificarle nada y requiere display de 16 x 2.

Abajo te dejo un rar con la documentación que te hace falta para el LC meter. Para éste con un display de 16 x 1 basta, con 16 x 2 también funciona, pero se desaprovecha una de las líneas.

Saludos.


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 28, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Abajo te dejo un rar con la documentación que te hace falta para el LC meter.



El Rar me aparece dañado, al tratar de extraerlo me merca Error :s. Pero ese LC el que armastes es la version 1 o 2? En la pagina salen 2 versiones, y no se cual seria mejor para armar!

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Mar 1, 2011)

Aqui tienes la página del autor:   http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html

Es la versión con un solo integrado. o  sea la 2

Saludos.


----------



## jose258 (Mar 31, 2011)

yo tengo el problema que al encenderlo y poner entre l/c me marca el siguiente mensaje "capacitor time out" y "inductor waiting timing" respectivamente pero estos mensajes se quedan todo el tiempo tengo que cambiar de posicion del switch  a L y despues  a CAPACITOR pero pongo el capacitor y aveces me lo mide y aveces no. Saludos 


carsacc por quitatse el vr2 que cambios tiene al quitarlo


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2011)

Recordad poner condensadores de baja tolerancia, si pueden ser del 5% mejor que de 10% , y sobre todo que tengan una calidad  comprobada, hay mucho componente chino con unas fugas considerables, que para algunas cosas van medio bien y para otras, fatal.

Las Vr creo que sólo son para el ajuste de contraste del LCD.

Utilizad reciclaje de calidad o componentes garantizados.

El perfecto estado de la bateria o fuente de alimentación es *fundamental*

Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Yo he montado el LC Meter Versión 1 de está pagina: http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index.html.

He diseñado un nuevo PCB ya que el original no me gusta mucho, éste trabaja bién y no he tenido problemas. Dentro de poco subiré unas fotos de mi proyecto.

También boy a montar el LCF Meter de John Becker,  ya diseñé el PCB a mi gusto, pero no consígo el cristal de 3.2768 MHz y lo reémplazaré por uno de 3.5 MHz. Les estaré comentando los resultados.

Saludos, Jarod10.


----------



## jarod10 (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola.
Aqui les dejo las fotos del LC Meter:


PCB lado pistas.


PCB más componentes.


PCB armado.


PCB armado vista 2.


PCB armado vista 3.


PCB más LCD.


Completo.


Prueba 1.


Prueba 2.

Saludos, Jarod10.


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola, estoy probando el oscilador RC basico del proyecto LCFMeter en una protoboard y he observado que en la onda resultante al medir un capacimetro, me aparecen unos rebotes de alta frecuencia (es decir no es perfectamente cuadrada, hay unos dientes sinusoidales al empezar el flanco de subida (1-2 dientes) y al finalalizar en el flanco de bajada (3-4 dientes), esto hace que el osciloscoopio no me de correctamente la frecuencia ya que cuenta los dientes como parte de la señal resultado.

Preguntas: 
1 - Se trata de una interferencia causada por la Protoboard ? 
2 - Soldando en una PCB se solucionaria el problema ? 
3 - Si se usa un Zocalo para el 4011 habria algun problema en PCB ?
4 - Si uso el montaje una placa standard de baquelita perforada funcionaria bien ?

Ademas he observado que midiendo la frecuencia dominante mediante la opcion de cursores del osciloscopio se aproxima bastante a la formula Cx=1/(Pi*RC), pero para valores inferiores a 1nF me da siempre un valor de frecuencia de unos 245KHz.

- De nuevo es por culpa de la Protoboard ya que no alcanza MHz en ningun caso ?

He visto tambien que para valores de uF la frecuencia es de menos de 1 Hz, esto funciona realmente con el PIC (es decir es capaz de contar esas frecuencias y por lo tanto indicar correctamente el valor de los 6500 uF??)

Gracias por los comentarios ...


----------



## tiago (Abr 8, 2011)

Las proto, para altas frecuencias, las veo bastante inseguras. Los contactos son todos de tipo clip, lo cual les da una resistencia y capacidad añadida bastante grande.

Aparte, todo ese cableado que hay que montar para que los componentes formen el circuito deseado, es un inductor gigantesco, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un oscilador sobre el cual se aplica una ecuación para obtener una lectura, creo que tomar muestras desde una protoboard es tomar lecturas falsas en mayor o menor medida.

No creo que un zólalo para los IC sea causa de mal funcionamiento, de todos modos, úsalo sólo para el PIC

El circuito, sobre baquelita, lo descartaría. La fibra no te va a generar dudas, y si se trata de analizar su comportamiento, debes partir de un formato lo mas fiable posible.

De esta forma las conclusiones que se obtengan pueden ser tenidas en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 10, 2011)

Perdonad, tengo una pregunta ....

De forma casual he medido diferentes inductores (en formato como las resistencias) se que son inductores por los dibujos de la PCB i la forma es algo diferente a las resistencias de 1/4 de W ...

Pues bien la medida de estos inductores la he realizado con un tester que tengo, pero he medido la RESISTENCIA (Ohms) y resuta que el valor que he obtenido en Ohms es exactamente el valor que se supone tiene en uH !!!

Esto es posible ? La medida la he realizado con diferentes inductores de diferentes valores (eso si todos ellos eran de aspecto similar) ... 

El Dibujo de la PCB es el siguiente:


----------



## tiago (Abr 20, 2011)

N@CHO dijo:
			
		

> Amigo me parecio fantastico tu proyecto! Vos no podrias postear el pcb para poder realizarlo?



Lo tienes *todo* en éste hilo.

Aunque el LC meter simple, no se si lo hemos desarrollado, aunque si lo hemos montado.

Tienes la versión 2 en ésta dirección: http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html

Saludos.


----------



## mandragora21 (Sep 10, 2011)

hola alguien podria decirme que tipo de condensadores coloco tiago en su lc meter marcados como c5a a c6b de 10n ya que en el texto pone 10n ceramicos disc de plata 1% y estos no hay manera de encontrarlos y no se que poner gracias


----------



## tiago (Sep 10, 2011)

Encontré del 5%, compre una docena y los medí con un capacimetro comercial. Los que mas se aproximaban al valor pedido, esos instalé. 

Saludos.


----------



## gino_kgx (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola gente, paso para hacer una consulta. La verdad hace un tiempo vi el enlace al LCF Meter que posteo masterk, y que luego vi armado por el amigo tiago. Este me viene como anillo al dedo, las escalas se adaptan muy bien a los valores que quiero medir. Y conseguí todos los componentes, excepto el bendito cristal de 3.2768 Mhz. Me lei las 8 paginas, y vi que no era el único que tiene problemas en conseguir los cristales, pero la verdad me hice un lio tremendo con saber de cual medidor estaban hablando. Desarme varios aparatos, y fui a mas de 6 casa de electrónica (estoy en la ciudad de Rosario, Argentina) y lo único que conseguí fue el famoso cristal de 3.57 (que esta por todos lados), pero el de 3.27 me han llegado a decir que no existia, y que me lo estaba confundiendo con uno de 32.768Khz ¬¬.
Se que cambiar el cristal por otro no es algo que deba tomarse a la ligera, puesto que me va a generar mediciones erroneas en caso de no modificar el codigo del PIC (algo que no creo estar capacitado para hacer). ¿Alguien armo este circuito con otro cristal?, ¿realmente existe el cristal de 3.2768 =P?. Y, en caso de no conseguirlo, ¿la solución mas accesible es armarme LC meter simple version 2 que tiago propuso en el post anterior?
Gracias, y saludos!


----------



## carsacc (Oct 5, 2011)

Bueno una imagen vale mas que mil palabras


Bueno yo sinceramente me arriesgaría a armar la versión de tiago pero lo haría primero en protoboard ( por si acaso XP ) , yo arme el lcf meter y era bastante bueno (un capacitor electrolítico de 2200 uf me media 1980 uf considerando que tenia una tolerancia del 20% estaba dentro del rango =P) ,eso si el que propuso tiago es lc meter NO lcf meter , no te mide la frecuencia pero eso es lo de menos , y si no te funciona la versión de tiago yo creo que la frecuencia se puede modificar en el assembler pero en eso ya tendremos que esperar que te guíe alguien con mas experiencia por que yo ni papa de eso . Saludos.


----------



## gino_kgx (Oct 6, 2011)

Ohhh!!.. ¡MI QUERER UNO!  Jajaja. Muchas gracias amigo @carsacc. Veo que en definitiva ese es el cristal. (Ahora mi pregunta es porque el diseñador habrá elegido uno tan jodido y no uno comun ¬¬).
En realidad el medidor de frecuencia no me preocupa mucho, como que me acostumbre a medir con el osciloscopio (solo hasta 20Mhz en mi caso, pero la verdad que los circuitos de radio son son mi gran pasión). Me interesa, principalmente, el "inductómetro". Habia elegido este circuito porque llegaba a medir inductancias de varios Henrios. Con el otro LC meter estaba bastante limitado en ese aspecto..
El compañero adiktofer puso: 


> *LCF meter*   Muxhas gracias.
> Lo primero que hice fue cambiar el cristal por otro de oscilacion casi igual: 3.57MHz.
> 
> Realice los pasos indicados para la calibracion y esta en su punto el instrumento.


Y jarod10 también escribió:



> También boy a montar el LCF Meter de John Becker,  ya diseñé el PCB a mi  gusto, pero no consígo el cristal de 3.2768 MHz y lo reémplazaré por  uno de 3.5 MHz. Les estaré comentando los resultados.


Y al parecer los resultados fueron buenos..

Mi duda seria si me conviene armar de todas maneras el LCF con este cristal, o directamente optar por el LC. (Descarto la protoboard, puesto que a veces reniego con un oscilador con 555 por algun "falso contacto", no quiero ni imaginarme con el LCF completo).

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 6, 2011)

gino_kgx dijo:


> Ohhh!!.. ¡MI QUERER UNO! ... (solo hasta 20Mhz en mi caso, pero la verdad que *los circuitos de radio son son mi gran pasión*). ... Habia elegido este circuito porque llegaba a *medir inductancias de varios Henrios*.
> Con el otro LC meter estaba bastante limitado en ese aspecto..



En circuitos de radio (Se supone que es RF), ¿Inductancias de vario HENRIOS?

Ese rango será para un laboratorio de física. Hasta en circuitos de audio, llegar a esas dimensiones... Vamos.

De acuerdo para el LC Meter que alcanza inductancias y capacitancias muy pequeñas. Estas sí que son para RF: VHF, UHF, SHF, XHF...

Preferiblemente tenerlos ambos.

He ensamblado el LCM, probaré el LCF y, a pesar que poseo frecuencímetro hasta 1 GHz, pienso probar en algún momento el de 1,3 GHz posteado por Tiago.

Saludos a todos:


----------



## gino_kgx (Oct 6, 2011)

Fe de erratas =P. Mis disculpas, lo escribí mal. Quize decir que NO eran mi gran pasión los circuitos de radio (donde se que se llegan a nececitar inductancias de algunos nanos). Uno de los usos que quiero darle es identificar varios bobinados que tengo extraidos de distintos reciclajes. Pero también queria calcular las inductancias para algunos convertidores del tipo boost..
Lo de varios henrios lo puse porque fue lo que leí, no lo pensé demaciado, pero es cierto que suena un poco exagerado, jeje. No necesito llegar a valores taan altos.
De todas formas te agradezco mcrven por el consejo! Creo que voy a hacer el intento con el LCF y el cristal de 3.5Mhz, a ver que sucede (puesto que ya tengo comprado los componentes, y si pierdo algo es solo el tiempo de armado). Luego les aviso que resultó de esto. De todas formas, en caso que alguien mas entendido sepa que esto va a hacer que el circuito mida cualquier cosa, avise =P. Saludos.


----------



## carsacc (Oct 6, 2011)

Pruébalo a ver que pasa , según mi persona no creo que afecte en la medición , me imagino que lo mas probable es que a veces se te quede pegado  (a mi me pasaba con el mio y eso que tenia el cristal correcto) pero eso no importa , total le das al botón de reset y listo  . Saludos y cuenta como te fue!!


----------



## mcrven (Oct 6, 2011)

carsacc dijo:


> Pruébalo a ver que pasa , según mi persona no creo que afecte en la medición , me imagino que lo mas probable es que a veces se te quede pegado  (a mi me pasaba con el mio y eso que tenia el cristal correcto) pero eso no importa , total le das al botón de reset y listo  . Saludos y cuenta como te fue!!



Ese cristal nada tiene que ver con la medición. Es solo para hacer funcionar el pic y su lógica.

Lo que sí tiene que ver con la medición y, tampoco es mucho, es el oscilador de RF. Dicen que no mucho los que lo diseñaron. En el LCM 1 decían que la f0 debe andar lo más cerca posible de los 550 KHz, si mal no recuerdo.

La precisión reside en el software ya que, es allí, donde se hace la suma algebráica correspondiente que es lo que determina la diferencia de f generada al introducir al circuito el Cx o la LX.

Uno o dos ciclos más o menos no alteran el resultado.

Por otra parte, el Xtal correspondiente (4 MHz) para el micro debería ser de muy fácil localización, y muy económico por cierto. Bueno... Acabo de comprar un par de ellos, de los miniatura, a Bs. 5, cerca de usa$ 1,5 c/u.

En este mismo hilo hay comentarios de sustituciones del XTAL, sin problemas.

NOTA: Una cosa que podría alterar las mediciones es el conmutador L, C y F, para él deberían de conseguir uno de muy buena calidad. Afortunadamente tenía uno guardado y hasta tiene contactos enchapados en oro. Una falla de contacto en él sí que te podía mostrar una burrada.

Saludos y suerte con sus proyectos, estos aparatitos son muy útiles.


----------



## gino_kgx (Oct 11, 2011)

Bien.. Creo que después de haber realizado el PCB, a la hora de montar los componentes.. Me doy cuenta que las patas no coinciden, y que esta al revez . (No es la primera vez que me pasa.. Y tampoco creo ser el único ). La verdad estoy un poco desorientado. Utilizé ESTE dibujo echo por tiago donde dice "listo para imprimir", supuse que era para imprimir y planchar, pero veo que no.. Igual también estoy algo confundido porque ESTA placa del lado cobre que hizo tiago quedo exactamente como la mia, pero en el proyecto final, osea ESTE OTRO, la placa esta invertida =S. Amigo Tiago, ¿esto es alguna clase de brujeria? =P jaja. En fin.. Despues de analizar un poco todo creo que en definitiva voy a tener que invertir el PCB y hacer el proyecto nuevamente ... Si alguno tiene un poco mas claro esto me avisa . Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Oct 11, 2011)

gino_kgx dijo:


> Bien.. Creo que después de haber realizado el PCB, a la hora de montar los componentes.. Me doy cuenta que las patas no coinciden, y que esta al revez . (No es la primera vez que me pasa.. Y tampoco creo ser el único ). La verdad estoy un poco desorientado. Utilizé ESTE dibujo echo por tiago donde dice "listo para imprimir", supuse que era para imprimir y planchar, pero veo que no.. Igual también estoy algo confundido porque ESTA placa del lado cobre que hizo tiago quedo exactamente como la mia, pero en el proyecto final, osea ESTE OTRO, la placa esta invertida =S. Amigo Tiago, ¿esto es alguna clase de brujeria? =P jaja. En fin.. Despues de analizar un poco todo creo que en definitiva voy a tener que invertir el PCB y hacer el proyecto nuevamente ... Si alguno tiene un poco mas claro esto me avisa . Saludos!



No hay brujeria.

Lo que ocurre es que subí el fotolito de la misma posición que lo encontré en la página del autor, date cuenta que en la foto del hilo de abajo, la placa está correctamente grabada.
Sólo hay que fijarse un poco en la posición de los componentes para darse cuenta cual es la posición correcta del fotolito, al decir lista para imprimir me refiero a sus dimensiones que están tal cual las necesitamos.

A mi a veces me ocurre y creo que algunas veces mas me ocurrirá. Igual que te ha ocurrido a tí, y es que las ganas de llevar el proyecto a cabo nos hace cometer ese tipo de errores por no fijarnos.  

Saludos.


----------



## gino_kgx (Oct 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias por aclararmelo amigo tiago  ya invertí el dibujo y en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo lo vuelvo a hacer . Definitivamente la ansiedad me juega en contra, voy a tener que tomar los PCB's con mas paciencia y revisarlos bien antes de imprimirlos. Para cuando lo tenga listo comento . Saludos!


----------



## Xapas (Oct 21, 2011)

Hola, que tal? Tengo una duda sobre el LCF Meter que propusieron masterk y tiago. Me construí un programador PG2C, tambien mencionado en este hilo, y compré el PIC 16F628, pero me surge un problema. A la hora de programar el archivo .hex original, el programa me da error, como se ve en las imagenes que adjunto en el rar. Uso el WinPic800, y el hardware no me lo reconoce, me salta "desconocido". Alguien me podria ayudar? Si el archivo .hex funciona perfectamente, cual es el problema? He de decir que con otros programas como ic-prog también me da error.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 21, 2011)

Xapas dijo:


> Hola, que tal? Tengo una duda sobre el LCF Meter que propusieron masterk y tiago. *Me construí un programador PG2C, tambien mencionado en este hilo,* y compré el PIC 16F628, pero me surge un problema. A la hora de programar el archivo .hex original, el programa me da error, como se ve en las imagenes que adjunto en el rar. Uso el WinPic800, y el hardware no me lo reconoce, me salta "desconocido". Alguien me podria ayudar? Si el archivo .hex funciona perfectamente, cual es el problema? He de decir que con otros programas como ic-prog también me da error.



En la frase marcada en rojo está tu problema.

Tú lo construiste. Debes revisar con cuidado de no haber introducido las extremidades inferiores en alguna parte del circuito.

Luego te sugiero revises que el puerto COM-1 de tu PC esté funcionando correctamente. La primera falla de reconocimiento de hardware que muestran tus imágenes dice que NO.

NO VE EL PUERTO COM-1, y por consecuencia, no se puede comunicar con el PG2.

Hasta que el puerto no sea reconocido, no será posible ninguna operación.

El archivo *.hex nada tiene que ver con eso. Si está o no está, igual la máquina y el soft deben, primeramente, comunicarse con el PG2.

Saludos:


----------



## Xapas (Oct 21, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, mcrven. El programador que me construi no es estrictamente el PG2C. Está basado en el, y posee tres leds, uno indica el encendido, otro indica el clock y otro indica la programación. El enlace del programador es este:
http://www.circuit-projects.com/microcontroller/pic-and-eeprom-programmer.html
De antemano, el puerto serial funciona perfectamente, ya que probé con otros hardware de ordenador. Además, cuando conecto el programador se encienden los leds de encendido y clock, mientras que el led de programacion permanece apagado. Sin embargo, en el test de hardware de winpic800 me pone error. He de decir que el circuito del programador lo comprobé ya unas cuantas veces, y digo yo que si prenden los leds funcionara correctamente. Adjunto las imagenes de la programadora, así como el circuito pcb, por si alguien quiere revisarlo si tiene alguna falla. Si es así se lo agradecería. Necesito programar ese PIC


----------



## tiago (Oct 21, 2011)

Deja el pin numero 10 del 16f628 sin conectar al zócalo en el momento de programar y haz la prueba de programación. Cuidado con no romperlo que luego hay que conectarlo a la placa.

Luego lo cuentas.     ....Saludos.


----------



## Xapas (Oct 21, 2011)

No... lo siento. Probé con el IC-prog y me dice "Verificación falló en la dirección de código 0000h". El led de clock no se enciende (Por quitar el pin 10) y el led de programación tampoco. :S No se como hacer que el software detecte la programadora.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 21, 2011)

Más despacio Xapas...
Un puerto serial RS232 funciona por un protocolo de comunicaciones específico. El programador PG2 = o parecido al JDM, nada tiene que ver con un protocolo RS232, se maneja el hardware del puerto para generar unas conmutaciones específicas. Es algo muy similar al funcionamiento de un mouse conectado al puerto COM-1.

Sigo insistiendo en que hay algo mal en el programador. Algo mal colocado: un diodo o transistor invertido o, algún componente que vino defectuoso.

Te sugiero que quites los LEDs del circuito y que pruebes sin ellos. Te indico que esos puertos son capaces de maniobrar solo 20 mA, en especial en las conexiones Tx y Rx y, los LEDs consumen ya cerca de 20 mA o más.

Que los LEDs enciendan o no, no significa que va a funcionar el aparato. Solo indicará que ellos encienden, no hagas presunciones en electrónica.

Te sugiero que te hagas un programador JDM o, baja un diagrama de él y compáralo con el del PG2. El JDM es reconocido el vuelo por WINPIC800, Ponyprog y otros... si está bien construido claro.

Saludos y suerte:


----------



## J2C (Oct 22, 2011)

También da ese mismo error cuando se protege lo que se graba en el PIC, luego no se puede leer ni verificar.

Por otra parte tanto el 16F628 como el 16F628A son aptos para "*L*ow *V*oltage *P*rogramming" por lo tanto el *pin #10 (RB4/PGM)* debe ser colocado a *0V/Masa* durante la programación para evitar inconvenientes.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> También da ese mismo error cuando se protege lo que se graba en el PIC, luego no se puede leer ni verificar.
> 
> Por otra parte tanto el 16F628 como el 16F628A son aptos para "*L*ow *V*oltage *P*rogramming" por lo tanto el *pin #10 (RB4/PGM)* debe ser colocado a *0V/Masa* durante la programación para evitar inconvenientes.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Correcto, se me olvidó decirlo, es la otra opción.
Yo, simplemente dejándolo (el pin 10) fuera del zócalo logré que no me diese error nada mas comenzar a grabar.

Saludos.


----------



## Xapas (Oct 22, 2011)

Como me recomendó mcrven, desoldé los leds L2 y L3 del esquema, revisé de nuevo el circuito, y está perfectamente, pero no consigo programar con él. Al conectarlo al ic prog e intentar programar el led L1 no muestra signo de programación y en la verificación de datos me dice "Verificación falló en la dirección de código 0000h". Que es lo que estoy haciendo mal?
Como recomendaron J2C y tiago, el pin 10 está en gnd. He seguido a rajatabla el esquema que adjunto, aunque las resistencias que usé son de 1/8 de vatio y los transistores son 2N3904. Gracias por toda la ayuda.
He estado mirando el esquema original del programador PG2C y es exactamente igual, si no me equivoco.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpic22.gif

Esta es, tal como dice la dirección, la página oficial del JDM.

Con esa imagen podrás verificar que, en principio, es exactamente igual al que tú montaste, a excepción del socket para los ICs, pero puedes verificar con la configuración para ICs de 8 pines y de 18 pines, que espero coincidan.

El tipo de transistores que uses no tiene importancia, solo deben ser npn y pequeños, ya que prácticamente, deben manejar corrientes muy chicas: BC547, 2N2222, 2N3904,... sirven para eso.

Revisa la conexión de los sockets, verificando, datasheet en mano, los diferentes layout de los pics o memorias que pretendas grabar con él.

Estuve verificando que el LED1 no se puede desoldar y ya. Se deben poner en corto sus pines. Los otros dos sí se pueden quitar sin más del circuito.

También puedes probar otro soft, PonyProg, ejemplo. Es soft libre, lo hay versión win y versión Linux. También existe ICprog. En fin, hay que probar hasta que tengas certeza. Luego, todo es reir y grabar PICs.

Saludos:


----------



## Xapas (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola, muy buenas. Ya he resuelto el problema. Estuve comprobando todos los componentes de la programadora, y al final resultó ser el cable serie, que no coincidian los pines en un extremo y en otro. Lo conecté directamente al ordenador y el winpic800 seguía sin detectarlo, pero con el WinPICPgm si pude programarlo. Ahora tengo una duda, me acabo de dar cuenta que el pic que compré es el 16F628A. Hay algun inconveniente en usarlo para el lcf meter?? Existe alguna diferencia entre el 628 y 628A en esta aplicacion??
PD. Agradezco mucho la ayuda de la gente que me ayudó: J2C, tiago y sobre todo mcrven. Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 23, 2011)

Xapas dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas. Ya he resuelto el problema. Estuve comprobando todos los componentes de la programadora, y al final resultó ser el cable serie, que no coincidían los pines en un extremo y en otro. Lo conecté directamente al ordenador y el winpic800 seguía sin detectarlo, pero con el WinPICPgm si pude programarlo. Ahora tengo una duda, me acabo de dar cuenta que el pic que compré es el 16F628A. Hay algún inconveniente en usarlo para el lcf meter?? Existe alguna diferencia entre el 628 y 628A en esta aplicación??
> PD. Agradezco mucho la ayuda de la gente que me ayudó: J2C, tiago y sobre todo mcrven. Gracias.



Muy bien Xapas... 20 puntos.

Aquí te dejo un link que recién acabo de ver y precisamente, me pasé a este hilo para subírtelo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solucion-al-error-verificacion-0000h-icprog-198/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solucion-al-error-verificacion-0000h-icprog-198/

Es de nuestro "Moderador Master" (O general, como dice en su avatar), el amigo Andrés Cuenca. A pesar de que ya resolviste, espero sirva para aclarar cosas que no le han quedado claras a muchos de los compañeros de foro.

Construí uno siguiendo los paso para la construcción de mi LC Meter al momento de programar el 16F84a. Solo tuve algún inconveniente al preparar la configuración del ICProg. Luego probé el WinPic800 y también el PonyProg, que es multi-plataforma. Todos funcionaron bien y siguen así, incluso en la programación de memorias I2C.

El hardware fue construido (cableado a mano) sobre una tabletica de perfBoard de 15mm X 57mm - un recorte que quedó de otro prototipo o del mismo LCMeter, que también lo hice de ese mismo modo y que, también está funcionando bien.

Felicitaciones por tu persistencia y seguiremos en contacto.

Ayudarnos unos a los otros es la misión implícita de un foro y, en este, continúa siendo así.

Saludos a todos los participantes:


----------



## Xapas (Oct 23, 2011)

Miré el post que comentaste, y fue lo que me pasó, que el cable venía defectuoso. Conecté el programador directamente, y como nuevo . Pero me gustaria saber si vale lo mismo un pic 16F628 o un 16F628A para el lcf meter que propusieron los compañeros masterk y tiago. En la tienda pedi el 16F628 y me vendieron el 16F628A, porque no tenían del otro, y quisiera saber si sirve tambien para el proyecto, es que lei que da problemas o algo.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 23, 2011)

Xapas dijo:


> Miré el post que comentaste, y fue lo que me pasó, que el cable venía defectuoso. Conecté el programador directamente, y como nuevo . Pero me gustaria saber si vale lo mismo un pic 16F628 o un 16F628A para el lcf meter que propusieron los compañeros masterk y tiago. En la tienda pedi el 16F628 y me vendieron el 16F628A, porque no tenían del otro, y quisiera saber si sirve también para el proyecto, es que lei que da problemas o algo.



Entre el 16F84 y el 16F84a, hay una diferencia en la cantidad de memoria del chip.

Entre los 2 que mencionas, no se cual es la diferencia.

Te sugiero bajes los datasheet de cada uno y chequees comparando cada renglón de uno y otro.

Si hay diferencia, bueno sería que nos lo hagas saber.

Saludos:


----------



## armaggedon (Oct 24, 2011)

jarod10 dijo:


> Hola.
> Aqui les dejo las fotos del LC Meter:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50961
> ...



hola jarod10 una pregunta
me podrias pasar el pbc, el hex, listado de componentes y distribucion del lc meter que has montado?? estaria muy agradecido

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## tiago (Nov 1, 2011)

Si le solicitais información o datos aparte a algun colega, pedidle que la postee y no que os la mande al correo electronico, el trabajo es el mismo y se beneficia mucha mas gente.

Saludos.

PD  por cierto lo del correo electronico es algo que prohiben las normas.


----------



## Astharoth (Nov 14, 2011)

Saludos a todo, bueno arme en protoboard el lcfmeter con un crystal de 4 Mhz y el capacitometro funciona hasta 20 uF, es decir mide valores por encima y nunca paso a los nanofaradios y peor a los picofaradios, mi pregunta ¿Como consigo medir valores mas bajos a los 20 uF?. ¿Existe una forma de calibrar el circuito? .


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2011)

Astharoth dijo:


> Saludos a todo, bueno arme en protoboard el lcfmeter con un crystal de 4 Mhz y el capacitometro funciona hasta 20 uF, es decir mide valores por encima y nunca paso a los nanofaradios y peor a los picofaradios, mi pregunta ¿Como consigo medir valores mas bajos a los 20 uF?. ¿Existe una forma de calibrar el circuito? .



Si, existe un ajuste, lee el PDF, pero no es mas que un ajuste fino para ajustar la precisión.

Revisa el circuito que algun error has cometido. Si le pones un condensador pequeño ¿Que te dice?

Desde luego, si no le poneis el cristal que toca, puede pasar de todo, creo que el que piden es de 3'2xxx Mhz si mal no recuerdo. Pues imaginate uno de 4 Mhz lo que puede irse de la olla.

Saludos.


----------



## Astharoth (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola Tiago, ya solucione el problema al presionar S3 al iniciar el circuito de manda un mensaje CAP CORRECTION y te muestra un valor de 100, bueno cambie ese valor a 120, y mide valores en nanofaradios y picofaradios. En fin tiene una buena aproximacion al valor real. Es muy impresionante que con tan pocos componente tengamos un instrumento tan preciso. El famoso crystal de 3.2768 Mhz no lo puedo conseguir pero el uC arranca con uno de 4 Mhz.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 17, 2011)

*Que opinan de estos:*
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/proyectos-con-pic/usb-lc-meter/msg52665/#msg52665
http://www.neoteo.com/dip-meter-descifrando-las-inductancias
http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-capacimetro-autorrango


----------



## gino_kgx (Mar 6, 2012)

Buenas! Les cuento que luego de muuuchos pequeños ratitos libres ya monte casi por completo el LCF Meter. Lamentablemente el mismo no me funciona .

Para que tengan una idea, al encenderlo la pantalla del lcd queda de la siguente forma


Por lo que se, quiere decir que el LCD esta funcionando, pero el PIC no le esta enviando ningun dato. Cambiando el contraste desaparecen las lineas, pero igual no se lee ningun texto.

El micro lo programé utilizando un Pickit Clone (el cual funciona bien, ya lo utilicé para otros proyectos). Intente programarlo tanto desde el puerto que viene incorporado a la plaqueta, como montando el PIC en el programador, cargando el codigo y colocandolo nuevamente en la plaqueta, pero el resultado es el mismo. Los pines de datos que van al LCD miden 0V con el tester, con el osciloscopio tampoco aparece nada. Incluso intente usar el oscilador interno del PIC, y cambie el cristal con valores que van de los 3.5 a los 4Mhz

Además probe programar un led intermitente en el PIC con la misma placa del LCF Meter, y el mismo funciona, por ende el oscilador y la alimentacion le llegan correctamente al micro.

Demas esta decir que adquiri un PIC nuevo y verifiqué varias veces las conexiones al LCD (Existe continuidad entre cada pin de datos del LCD y la pata del PIC correspondiente)
Hice también varios repasos generales de la placa (tanto de las pistas como las soldaduras) pero todas parecen ser correctas. 
Utilizo un 16F628A (que si no me equivoco es lo mismo que utilizar un 16F628) y cargo el HEX incluido con el proyecto. El circuito lo alimenté tanto desde una bateria de 9V como desde una fuente regulada externa.

La verdad, se me acabaron las ideas. Ya no se que otra cosa probar. ¿A alguno se le ocurre algun plan de acción a seguir en esta ocación?. En todo caso puedo subir algunas imagenes de la placa, para ver si alguien nota algo extraño.

Estoy desorientado y cualquier ayuda es útil. Espero poder hacer funcionar el maldito medidor.
Como dice el dicho "Si es verde y se retuerce, es Biologia, si tiene mal olor, es Química, si no tiene sentido es Filosofía, y si no funciona, es electrónica" =P.

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Mar 7, 2012)

el pin 5 (R/W) del LCD lo tienes conectado a negativo de alimentación?


----------



## gino_kgx (Mar 7, 2012)

Amigo Rash.. ¡Me salvaste la vida!. El problema no era únicamente el pin R/W, pero si la solucion =).

Les cuento: Parezca loco o no, el programa del LCF meter no funconaba con los capacitores que estan conectados a las patas del oscilador (los pequeños, de 10pf si mal no recuerdo). Al quitarles estos, el circuito empezó a funcionar.

Por otra parte, anteriormente habia chequeado el pin R/W, pero en el diagrama no figuraba conectado a ninguna parte. Probe en su momento conectarlo a masa, pero no tuve resultados, por ende lo deje tal cual figuraba en el PDF.

Pero gracias a vos Rash que me recordaste el pin, lo volvi a conectar ahora luego de haber extraido los capacitores, y ¡boala! aparecieron las letras.

Te agradezco muchísimo. Ahora a calibrarlo. Despues subo unas imagenes. Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Mar 7, 2012)

gino_kgx dijo:


> Amigo Rash.. ¡Me salvaste la vida!. El problema no era únicamente el pin R/W, pero si la solucion =).
> 
> Les cuento: Parezca loco o no, el programa del LCF meter no funconaba con los capacitores que estan conectados a las patas del oscilador (los pequeños, de 10pf si mal no recuerdo). Al quitarles estos, el circuito empezó a funcionar.
> 
> ...



Revisa los condensadores porque tiene que funcionar con ellos, es mas, yo lo tengo con los condensadores y funciona perfecto. A ver si tienes alguno defectuoso.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 7, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Revisa los condensadores porque *tiene que funcionar con ellos*, es mas, yo lo tengo con los condensadores y funciona perfecto. A ver si tienes alguno defectuoso.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues... Te cuento Tiago, el mío está sin ellos. Jamás se los puse y va perfecto.

Saludos:

73, DX de YV5MHE


----------



## tiago (Mar 7, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Pues... Te cuento Tiago, el mío está sin ellos. Jamás se los puse y va perfecto.
> 
> Saludos:
> 
> 73, DX de YV5MHE



No, si no se trata de que los necesite forzosamente, lo que me extraña es que no le funcione cuando los pone. Por eso digo que tiene que funcionar con ellos (Puestos). Lo has entendido en sentido imperativo.

Saludos.


----------



## gino_kgx (Mar 8, 2012)

Bien, aparentemente el problema eran los capacitores. Eran nuevos... Pero no le gustaban. Ahora consegui otros (amarillos, pequeñitos) y con estos si funciona. (De la misma forma que lo hacia sin ellos, pero bueno, por las dudas se los dejamos .

Les cuento que estube viendo el tema de la calibración. Y para variar hay mas complicaciones .

El cristal, al no poder conseguir el de 3.2768Mhz, lo reemplazé por uno de 3.575611Mhz. Para verificar si esto afectaba negativamente a la medición, también hize la prueba con un cristal de 8Mhz. El resultado fueron mediciones muy similares, con muy poca variación. Por ende supongo que se puede usar tanto un cristal como otro.

El problema lo tengo en la exactitud y en las mediciones pequeñas. Cortocircuitando las puntas, en mediciones de inductancias, tengo un valor de unos 35uH. Por ende, al medir una bobina de 10uH me da unos 47uH en la pantalla. (Esto con el preset al minimo, si lo subo, la frecuencia disminuye y la inductancia sube aun mas).
Tambien tengo graves errores con bobinas grandes: Al medir una inductancia de 680uH, en la pantalla me calculaba unos 1.2mH (demaciado para ser un margen de error...)

En cuanto al medidor de capacitores, si esta mas acertado: Un capacitor de 3.3uF me lo toma como 4.5uF, uno de 2200uF lo toma como 2400uF. Ya el de 4700uF se me va a 5700uF... Esto de todas formas ya lo solucioné con el "Cap Correction", quedando con un error mínimo..

En conclusion, tengo en general valores de inductancias algo mas altos de lo que deberia. Para probar (porque no se pierde nada) achique el oscilador de inductancias de 20nF a 10nF por rama. Esto me incremento la frencuencia, y tuve valores mas reales (pude calibrar correctamente un inductor de 100uH, y tengo una medicion de unos 590uH para uno que deberia ser de 680). Pero no estoy seguro de si esto no me esta modificando las proporciones de medicion (en tal caso con bobinas mas grandes tendria un error mayor)

No espero que la medición sea extremadamente precisa: los componentes que pude conseguir no son de alta presición, pero.. Intentare acercarme todo lo posible al valor correcto.

¿Que pasos siguieron ustedes para la calibración?, ¿Cuanto es la inductancia mínima que deberia aparecerme con los terminales unidos entre ellos (en corto)?


----------



## tiago (Mar 8, 2012)

Bueno, en primer lugar no se si un cristal diferente al que se propone en el esquema ofrecerá las unas mediciones fiables, me imagino que algo tiene que variar. Por lo que parece estas variacines son mas significativas en ciertos segmentos del rango de medición. Esa es la impresión que me dá, por lo que estás contando.

En cuanto a los condensadores electroliticos, te puedo decir que todos los de fabricación china que no sean de una marca confiable, tienen tolerancias aberrantes, yo he comprobado que con capacidades de 470 µF, me daban lecturas de casi 900, colocando condensadores de calidad, la lectura varia muy poco de la capacidad que se supone que son. Consigue algún electrolitico de calidad y ajusta el medidor en base a éste.

Yo tuve la suerte de encontrar condensadores de mica con una tolerancia del 0'5 y del 1 % de fabricación americana, ajuste el medidor usando uno de ellos cómo referencia.

En cuanto a las inductancias, mas de lo mismo, si no consigues alguna que te garantize cierta precisión, no tendras un patron de ajuste fiable, piensa que las tolerancias en estos componentes son del 10% hacia arriba, al menos las que encontramos en los comercios, yo cotejé algunas en varios inductometros comerciales, obtuve una media y ajusté la sección de inductancias con este patrón.

En cuanto al ajuste con las pinzas unidas y pulsando seguidamente el botón de reset, la lectura tiene que ser ésta:




La frecuencia en la linea superior, en este caso es irrelevante y se trata de un residuo.

El oscilador es muy delicado y debes respetar los valores y tolerancias que propone el esquema, si no, no sabremos a que atenernos.

Saludos.


----------



## Simon (Abr 14, 2012)

Saludos al foros,en particular a ud amigo tiago.Son varios puntos despues de haberme leido todos los post.Primero note mucho desorden respecto a saber de cual se estaba hablando ya que hay dos modelos de circuitos con sus repectivas variaciones o mejoras de paso.Segundo especificamente referido al *LCF meter* q es el de mayor rango y el q me interesa,tengo varias dudas.Primero hay un post donde ud creo da a entender q este *funciona perfectamene sin hacerle ninguna modificación.¿es eso cierto?* porq despues de haber leido otros foros dice q nó,por otra parte el autor suministro 2 versiones de .hex, el *LCFMET737.hex y el LCFMET790.HEX*.(bajados varias veces de disintas fuentes)
Ciertamene tenia años sin tocar un PICMicro y sin simular con proteus,pero al montar este circuito noto q ninguno de los 2 archivos .hex trabaja bien..es decir o muestran basura en el display o nada.(no es la simulacion ya q probe el pic con display y otro archivo para verificar y si daba display y funciona ok en proeus) El problema esta en los .hex del autor.Me da mucha curiosidad ya q ud tambien dice en alguna parte q modifico el .hex y lo coloco en español (me imagino q desensamblo)* ¿me podria indicar cual soft utilizo o que metodo empleó?.*
Otra cosa junto a los .hex originales q mencioné ambien venian los archivos .asm q son mas faciles de manipular si uno conoce el assembler,bien despues decorregir un monton de errrores q tiene la compilación (primera vez que usare el 628A) me muestra el siguiente error con mplab v8.56:
MPLINK 4.37, Linker
Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Microchip Technology Inc.
Error - section '.org_4' can not fit the absolute section. Section '.org_4' start=0x00000834, length=0x0000000c
Errors    : 1
Por ultimo es importante usar el cristal de la 3.27mhz ya q para ciertos rangos usando oro seguro les medira bien pero para otra porción el error se va a incrementar,lo comento porq leí de varios foristas que dicen q el error es minimo y otros q no,bueno lo q les indico es que ademas de las tolerancias de los componentes,modificar la base de tiempos del micro afectara inevitablemene si buscas precisión. Gracias


----------



## tiago (Abr 15, 2012)

El LCF meter funciona perfectamente sin ningun ajuste, sólo los que él mismo incorpora para poder afinar la medición. Sólo he probado con una versión de firm y es la que se ofrece en este mismo hilo, por favor, si dispones de otras versiones, compartelas para poder probar cual va mejor. Desde luego, con el firm que encuentras en este hilo el dispositivo funciona perfecto y no mustra ninguna aberración en el display.

En cuanto al .hex modificado pertenece al otro LC meter, al que es mas sencillo y tiene menos rango. las modificaciones las hice desde la misma aplicación que uso para grabar los PIC, desde la pestaña de "datos" no tengo ni idea de lenguajes ensambladores ni nada de eso, la programación para mi, es algo desconocido.

En cuanto a los cristales, yo he usado especificamente los que en cada caso requiere el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 18, 2012)

Me sumo a este interesante hilo despues de leer todos los mensajes. Lo cual me dejo bastante mareado.
Tengo que leer inductancia de no se que medidas(es la primera vez que trabajo con inductancia), por lo que me consegui prestado un inductimetro y medi esto: Escala de 20mH 0,24. En escala de 2mH .235. 
Lo que quiero saber es si esa inductancia podra ser leida con alguno de los circuitos provistos aqui y cual de todos? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## tiago (Abr 18, 2012)

El LCF meter tiene un rango en inductancias de 1µH a 10H

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2012)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> ... consegui prestado un inductimetro y medi esto: Escala de 20mH 0,24. En escala de 2mH .235.
> Lo que quiero saber es si esa inductancia podra ser leida con alguno de los circuitos provistos aqui y cual de todos? Gracias por su ayuda.



Es la misma inductancia medida con un límite de escala diferente: 0,24 mH o, lo que es lo mismo, 235 µH aproximadamente.

Cualquiera de los dos instrumentos, LC Meter o LCF Meter pueden leer esa inductáncia.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 19, 2012)

Gracias.
Conocen alguna denominacion comercial para el relay de estado solido que pueda conseguir en argentina??Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Abr 25, 2012)

Creo que son de este tipo, pero no se que denominación tienen, se les llama relés tipo reed.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 25, 2012)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Gracias.
> Conocen alguna denominacion comercial para el relay de estado solido que pueda conseguir en argentina??Gracias.



Marcelo, solicítalo en casas de electrónica o electricidad con esa misma nomenclatura: "Relay de Estado Sólido".



tiago dijo:


> Creo que son de este tipo, pero no se que denominación tienen, se les llama relés tipo reed.
> 
> Saludos



Disculpa Tiago que te corrija: Los relay de estado sólido no corresponde al tipo reed que tú mencionas. El Reed Relay es un dispositivo tipo electromecánico.
El Solid State Relay no tiene partes mecánicas sino componentes electrónicos como SCRs o TRIACs.


----------



## tiago (Abr 25, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Marcelo, solicítalo en casas de electrónica o electricidad con esa misma nomenclatura: "Relay de Estado Sólido".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo se, conozco los relés de estadom sólido, lo que ocurre es que he obviado que el amigo marcelo2012 se referia al relé que incorpora el LCmeter, ya que de éste aparato estábamos hablando. Por eso le he comentado que creo que es de tipo reed, como se puede apreciar en la foto del LC meter:



Quizá no hayamos contextualizado adecuadamente, pero si no se dice lo contrario, pienso que se refiere al relé de estado sólido, y no a *un* relé de estado sólido

Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 29, 2012)

Gracias muchachos, ya lo consegui y tengo todo armado, aunque es distinto al de la foto lo adapte y funciona de 10. Perooooo.....tengo problemas.
Las frecuencias de los jumper 1 y 2 estan bien, o eso creo, pero compre dos inductancias para probar de 4.7mh y 300uh pero al medirlos y mide 47uh y .300uh (redondeando, no recuerdo los valores exactos) y ahora tengo la duda de si mide bien o las inductancias me la dieron mal.
Para colmo, le pedi a un amigo que me mida un solenoide con su tester y me paso .324 en la escala de 2mh y yo mido uno y me da 3,55mh y para colmo muyyyy inestable. Con las dos inductancias es recontra estable.
Me encantaria contar con este instrumento hermoso, pero asi no me sirve. si me pueden dar datos les agradecere enormemente. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tiago (Abr 30, 2012)

Lleva un ajuste mediante los jumper ¿Lo has ajustado?    Entiendo que has montado el LC meter ¿Es así?

Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 30, 2012)

Si Tiago es el lc meter2. No entiendo muy bien lo del ajuse asi que no toque nada, pero creo que no esta mal. Las medidas de los capacitores estan parecidas. Gracias.


----------



## tiago (May 2, 2012)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Si Tiago es el lc meter2. No entiendo muy bien lo del ajuse asi que no toque nada, pero creo que no esta mal. Las medidas de los capacitores estan parecidas. Gracias.




No está de mas que lo calibres, consigue algún condensador con una tolerancia no superior al 5%, lo ideal seria 1%, de forma que te puedas fiar mas o menos del valor que indica. Conectalo al LC meter y sigue las instrucciones de calibración para que se quede fino.
Te las dejo en un archivo de word.

Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (May 3, 2012)

Esta es la parte que no entiendo" Cuando el valor indicado en la pantalla sea el correcto, quite el Jumper. "
Que jumper?No dice cual hay que conectar. Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 3, 2012)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Esta es la parte que no entiendo" Cuando el valor indicado en la pantalla sea el correcto, quite el Jumper. "
> Que jumper?No dice cual hay que conectar. Saludos.




 ... Estos jumpers:



Del conector, el que tiene puesto el "jump"


----------



## marcelo2112 (May 3, 2012)

Entonces con solo puentear el j3 y j4 ya esta?No hay que hacer nada para que memorice?


----------



## tiago (May 4, 2012)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Entonces con solo puentear el j3 y j4 ya esta?No hay que hacer nada para que memorice?


Correcto. El ajuste es memorizado automaticamente.

Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Jun 2, 2012)

saludos a todos, pregunto, por las dudas, alguien tiene el diseño de le placa del prescaler u664b ? saludos nuevamente


----------



## tiago (Jun 3, 2012)

exetv dijo:


> saludos a todos, pregunto, por las dudas, alguien tiene el diseño de le placa del prescaler u664b ? saludos nuevamente




Hola, exetv mira el post #26. Hay un archivo *.rar  que contiene el PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## Xapas (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola, que tal?
Hace tiempo que escribí en este tema, porque llevo mucho tiempo detrás de construir el medidor de bobinas propuesto por "masterk" y "tiago", el cual sale en la revista EPE. Pero me surgieron multitud de problemas. Primero lo construí, y no funcionaba, así que pensé que era por la versión del pic, ya que el proyecto usa el 16F628 y yo tengo el 16F628A. Me cansé de buscar el otro pic, pero no lo encontré, debido a que, según me dijeron, dejaron de fabricarlo (por lo menos aquí en Granada, España). Lo dejé durante un tiempo y, al cabo de un mes, me animé de nuevo, pero esta vez construí el que proponía "asterión", pero la versión mejorada, la cual usa nuevamente el 16F628. Llegó a funcionar, pero no me convenció, porque la lectura era errónea y la pantalla refrescaba continuamente. Observé que el medidor de la revista EPE tenía valores de escala mucho mayores que el de "ironback", así que volví a montarlo de nuevo, hasta hoy. Y, como muestro en las imágenes, es lo único que he conseguido. Conecto el circuito a corriente y sólo me aparece la primera linea del LCD negra entera. Debo decir que no es problema del LCD, puesto que lo probé en otros proyectos y funcionaba perfecto. Mi pregunta es, qué estoy haciendo mal? A alguien le funcionó el medidor EPE?? Es problema del pic, o del programa?? Programé el pic con el hex que proporcionó "masterk" en el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/capacimetro-e-inductometro-15013/
También probé ayuda en otros foros, que me proporcionaron el mismo programa, pero adaptado al 16F628A, pero todos fallaron.
Estoy desesperado, y no quiero pensar que me he gastado el dinero tontamente para construir algo que nunca funcionará.
Si alguien pudiera ayudarme, se lo agradecería 
PD: El circuito está igual que el que se muestra en el pdf, a excepción de que el potenciómetro del pin 3 del LCD lo sustituí por una resistencia de 220R y los condensadores del cristal de cuarzo son de 22pF, para que oscilara mejor, me parecía insuficiente 10pF.


----------



## tiago (Jun 6, 2012)

¿Algo que nunca funcionará? ... Jamas he pensado eso cuando comienzo un proyecto. Quizá si que piense en el trabajo que me va a dar, pero nada mas.

1-Por lo que veo has utilizado una placa del tipo "Uniprint", es muy facil cometer errores con ese tipo de placas, ya que hay que hacer manualmente los conexionados. Revísala varias veces y compara valores resistivos y de voltaje mirando el esquema y usando un tester.

2- Yo compré hace un par de dias dos piezas del 16f628, la verdad es que no me he fijado si en el que monté use el normal o el que termina en "A", puede que este último soporte mas velocidad, no lo se, pero deberia funcionar con ambos, ya que en el listado de componentes sólo se requiere el 628 a secas. El chip, que yo sepa, se sigue fabricando.

3- No varies capacidades de condensadores, montalo como reza el esquema y una vez lo hayas echado a andar, mejóralo. No insertes mejoras en algo que no has hecho funcionar de base.

4- La resistencia de 10K a masa es para ajustar el contraste del display, de forma que si te pasas, las celdas quedan todas en negro y si no llegas, no ves nada, por eso se asigna una resistencia ajustable, una vez lo tengas ajustado de contraste, mide el valor que dá la ajustable y ponle una fija de ese valor, con 220Ω quizá estes saturando.Mejor coloca una de 2K2

5- No te desesperes, en el hilo tienes todas las herramientas para que lleves a término tu montaje, busca los post donde estan los códigos HEX y programa el pic con esos datos, no estoy seguro si los subí, en todo caso te dejo el hex al pié del post.

Si tienes posibilidad, haz el circuito con un fotolito y placa insolable, quítate de problemas con las Uniprint, que a veces te montan un lio.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2012)

Aquí les dejo algo relacionado con el LCM, con el uso de perfboard y reciclaje.
Mi LCM Fue montado en la caja de un multímetro desahuciado.

Las fotos no son muy buenas, que las tomé con un cel y una lente adicional para lograr acercamiento.

En cualquier momento las tomo con la cámara y las cambio.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/143281/ _
También en ese post hay imagenes del mismo.


----------



## Eggman (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola he mirado el tema, pero el link que ponen para ver el diagrama del autor a mi me sale inaccesible, podrian ustedes hacer el favor de mandar la información que había en dicha dirección a este post de esta pag:
http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html
Alguna manera de ver el diagrama entero de lo que hicieron asterión y tiago, pasa que me lei los post pero solo Tiago subio el codigo para su pic pero queria ver los diagramas con el pic16f84, desde ya les doy las gracias por la atención...

Un saludo...


----------



## tiago (Jun 17, 2012)

Eggman dijo:


> Hola he mirado el tema, pero el link que ponen para ver el diagrama del autor a mi me sale inaccesible, podrian ustedes hacer el favor de mandar la información que había en dicha dirección a este post de esta pag:
> http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html
> Alguna manera de ver el diagrama entero de lo que hicieron asterión y tiago, pasa que me lei los post pero solo Tiago subio el codigo para su pic pero queria ver los diagramas con el pic16f84, desde ya les doy las gracias por la atención...
> 
> Un saludo...



Aquí tienes el esquema: http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1759

Utiliza los codigos que hay en el hilo para programar el PIC.

Saludos.


----------



## Eggman (Jun 17, 2012)

Órale!, entonces en total hicieron estos:

https://sites.google.com/site/vk3bhr/home/fm2

y

https://sites.google.com/site/vk3bhr/home/index2-html

con algo más?...

Un saludo...


----------



## tiago (Jun 18, 2012)

Eggman dijo:


> Órale!, entonces en total hicieron estos:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/vk3bhr/home/fm2
> 
> ...



Es el mismo y, si, se le puso un prescaler para poder alcanzar 1'2 - 1'3 Ghz de rango. Si no se lo pones, creo que no lee mas allá de los 40 - 50 Mhz. El prescaler tambien viene descrito en éste hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Eggman (Jun 18, 2012)

Si tiago, si ví en el post el prescaler, bueno eso es todo, será este mi proyecto a largo plazo porque mi trabajo y el estudio no me da para dedicarme de lleno... Si salen dudas espero contar contigo, gracias tiago por la atención...

Un Saludo...


----------



## Rigeliano (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola tiago no se si sea el mismo error pero me pasa exactamente lo mismo que a Xapas solo se muestra una linea oscura en el LCD, probé independientemente el PIC con un LCD y hace lo mismo una sola linea negra.
Alguna sugerencia.
PD: hice el circuito sin variar ningún componente a exepción del PIC 16f628A.


----------



## tiago (Jul 6, 2012)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Hola tiago no se si sea el mismo error pero me pasa exactamente lo mismo que a Xapas solo se muestra una linea oscura en el LCD, probé independientemente el PIC con un LCD y hace lo mismo una sola linea negra.
> Alguna sugerencia.
> PD: hice el circuito sin variar ningún componente a exepción del PIC 16f628A.



Es dificil de darte un consejo sin examinar el circuito. Primero prueba a revisar todas las conexiones del LCD a placa y a verificar que no hay cortos en las pistas, puede ser:

Que el LCD tenga el contraste al máximo y no deje visualizar, ó que el firm no está funcionando,revisa si éste está diseñado para el PIC que empleas, ya que 16f84 y 16f628 suelen ser "compatibles" para muchos montajes, pero los programas que hay que aplicarles son diferentes. A ver si Xapas nos comenta algo

¿Que quieres decir "a excepción del PIC 1f628A" ?

Ya cuentas.    Saludos


----------



## Rigeliano (Jul 6, 2012)

significa que lo hice con el 628A y no con el 628, revisare de nuevo las conexiones al LCD auque seria la         n-esima vez, tal vez ahora mas despejada la mente encuentre el error


----------



## tiago (Jul 7, 2012)

¿Que firm has utilizado?  ...Donde lo obtuviste?
Saca fotos de la placa por lado componentes y por soldaduras. Que se vean claras, por favor.
Y dime cómo has conectado la patilla 3 del display.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 19, 2012)

Antes de nada, mi saludo y mi agradecimiento a todos los participantes de este foro, de forma especial a Tiago, Asterión, Anthony123 …..  

Aunque es el primer post que escribo aquí, llevo más de una semana sumergido en el foro. Al principio tuve un poco de lío entre los montajes de “*LC Meter*” y “*LCF Meter*”; muchas veces no sabía de cual se hablaba, quizá la confusión provenía de que el enlace del primer post no funciona y me fui a buscarlo por Internet donde encontré varios diseños; pero a base de leerme las diez páginas del post una y otra vez, al final creo que me he enterado. 
He efectuado el montaje del *LCF Meter *en una “protoboard” desde hace unos días; paso a describiros mi experiencia:

*Capacitancia*: puedo aseguraros que en modo lectura de condensadores me ha asombrado su precisión; habré medido unos trescientos condensadores desde 10 pF hasta 6.8 mF y –a pesar de lo que he leído en el post- en mi modesta opinión, es preciso desde 10 pF hasta algunos mF.
Al principio cuando seleccionaba la opción de medida de C, me salía en menos de un segundo el mensaje “Time out” y no conseguía medir nada; después leí en el foro que había que juntar las puntas de medición y efectuar la corrección consiguiente pulsando el botón “Set” . A partir de ese momento la lectura es prácticamente perfecta.

*Inductancia*: me daba errores de bulto, que intenté corregir arrancando el montaje teniendo pulsado el botón “Set”; pero la corrección es porcentual (%) sobre el valor y si intentaba corregir para 82 uHy, las de bajo valor (pocos uH) y las de alto valor (de 1 a 5 mHy) me salían muy distorsionadas de lectura. Entonces me dí cuenta de que uniendo las puntas antes de una lectura (aparece un valor cercano a 10 uH que es el valor de la inductancia L1) y pulsando el botón “Set” , a partir de ese momento las lecturas son relativamente buenas.

*Frecuencía:* Intenté –al no disponer de un osciloscopio- he tenido que pensar en un "Osciloscopio en su PC" tal como por ejemplo el "*Visual Analyser *" ( a partir de ahora *VA*), y efectuar las pruebas con él. Al principio no detectaba señal alguna de entrada, por  lo que decidí buscar un frecuencímetro en la red. Leí en este foro sobre el “*Frequency Meter V2*” de Phil Rice VK3BHR https://sites.google.com/site/vk3bhr/home/fm2lo construí. Utilicé primero un generador de funciones con un TS555, pero no me convenció ya que a frecuencias superiores a 500 kHz y hasta el límite de 2,7 mHz el error era muy grande (cercano al 20%). Intenté utilizar un circuito de oscilador con un cristal que vi en alguno de los post (creo que de Tiago) pero no lo conseguí y no sé exactamente como interpretarlo. Luego utilicé el VA y quedé asombrado por la precisión del Frecuencímetro y del *VA* El problema es la limitación del *VA* ya que funciona a través de la tarjeta de sonido y en el mejor de los casos alcanza los 22 KHz ( ó 44 KHz no lo sé muy bien) por lo que me he quedado sin medios para probarlo a frecuencias en el ámbito de 25 kHz a 5 megaHz.
Animado por los resultados obtenidos con el frecuencímetro indicado antes, continué con el “*LCF Meter*” aplicándole la señal generada por el *VA*, pero no conseguía lectura alguna hasta que me dí cuenta de que en el esquema del frecuencímetro (señalado anteriormente) la señal aplicada era ampliada por el transistor BFR91, por lo que apliqué a la señal generada por el VA el circuito del BFR91 con sus tres resistencias, la bobina y el condensador, pero tampoco leía nada. Entonces empecé a cambiar las resistencias del divisor de tensión (ver http://www.kemisa.es/utilizar_pc_como_osciloscopio.php)  hasta que logré algunos resultados; por ejemplo, para una señal de 6.000 Hz de onda cuadrada obtengo una lectura doble de 27.027,027 (curioso número) y 6.3xx (ahora no me acuerdo exactamente). En el display, ambos valores se van alternando cada pocos segundos.
¿Tiene alguien idea de que puede estar fallando?¿Habéis tenido que ampliar la señal de entrada de frecuencias para que la capte el *LCF Meter*?

Gracias por vuestra atención y os pido disculpas por la extensión del post .

Un saludo

Trifonc


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola trifoncar. Varias cosas:

La primera es darte la bienvenida al foro ... Y las otras son:

Debes hacer medidas de capacidad a ser posible con condensadores de la misma tolerancia,si mides hasta 10 Pf, con ondensadores cuya tolerancia es mayor que los que usas para las mediciones a partir de 10 Pf, es normal que obtengas mas precisión en ése rango. A tener también en cuenta las tolerancias de error del propio aparato.

El botón set está para hacer una puesta  a cero, ya que estos dispositivos no tienen reset automático, sobre todo al medir bobinas, has de juntar las puntas y resetear el medidor, para que éste asigne cero a esas condiciones y la inductancia que puedan generar las puntas de prueba sea descartada.

El problema con el frecuencímetro, creo que lo tienes en alguna autoscilación provocada por las limitaciones de las proto-board (mal comportamiento) para las frecuencias a las que vas a someter el montaje. El enjambre de cables que se forma para los conexionados se comporta cómo una antena, generando y difundiendo todo tipo de oscilaciones parásitas que evitan una lectura correcta. 

El osciladorcito que monté al cual haces mención, le puedes cambiar el cristal por uno de 4 Mhz y así quedar dentro del rango de lectura del frecuencímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola foreros, hola Tiago. Disculpa que no haya contestado antes; ha sido debido a que he repasado de nuevo la mayor parte del hilo. Por otra parte, se me olvidó felicitarte/os (a ti y también a Asterión) por este hilo. ¡Enhorabuena y gracias por compartirlo! 

He efectuado el montaje del frecuencímetro (que presentais en este hilo) y funciona perfectamente; con un cristal de 4,000 MHz me ha marcado 3.999.86x Hz. No he conseguido acercarme más a pesar de haber movido un trimmer de 65 pF de extremo a extremo, y de haber cambiado por diferentes valores el otro condensador del cristal de (33 pF). En la imagen el prescaler no está conectado; únicamente está el oscilador que da la señal directamente al frecuencímetro, por eso marca los 4 MHz. Sé que lo habréis deducido, pero por si acaso lo quería aclarar.

Por otra parte, he montado el prescaler a la entrada del frecuencímetro y no he logrado nada. Lo he montado sin transistor porque –como tú comentabas- ya tiene un BFR91 en la entrada de la señal del frecuencímetro. También lo he probado poniéndole un transistor a la salida del prescaler, y no he conseguido obtener ninguna lectura. Si he conseguido que aparezca el menú del prescaler con los contactos de los jumpers , pero nada más. 

Yo no sé calcular si con el transistor del esquema del prescaler la señal se saturará en el transistor de entrada en el frecuencímetro o no. Lo único que puedo probar es si funciona o no, con él o sin él. Y no ha funcionado en ninguno de los dos casos. También he variado un poco los valores de las resistencias del esquema del prescaler y tampoco he conseguido nada. 

La situación en mi caso es que el frecuencímetro funciona perfectamente, pero al ponerle el prescaler, con o sin su transistor, no funciona. He comprobado la alimentación del prescaler y es 4,69 v. ¿Tenéis idea de que puede estar fallando?

Me alegraría un montón que me ayudaseis a encontrar la solución porque es un aparato que me encantaría tener en mi pequeño “laboratorio”, y muy en particular porque veo que es muy preciso.

Un saludo ... y ¡gracias de nuevo!

Trifonc


----------



## tiago (Jul 23, 2012)

trifoncar ...

Lo primero: Que prescaler has usado ..? No parece el U664 el chip que se vé.
Si has usado otro, adjunta el esquema. Recuerda que en protoboard, los errores y malos contactos están cantados. Y para esas frecuencias, puede que sea simplemente un problema con la proto.

Si es el U664, grábale al PIC el firm del post Nº 26, que en el modo prescaler acepta un ratio de 64.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola Tiago,

   te envío una imagen escaneada y un esquema de los encapsulados DIP y SIP del U664B.

Las líneas en color son las que yo he diseñado para utilizar con el encapsulado SIP. He utilizado de base un prescaler con el encapsulado DIP que coincide con el que vosotros habeis utilizado.

Ya había probado el fichero que me comentas y no me funciona.

Estoy un poco desfondado de tanto probar, sin ideas.

Gracias Tiago

Trifonc (Gerardo)


----------



## tiago (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola. No habia caido en el otro encapsulado .
¿Porque no dejas libre la patilla 2 que corresponde con la "OUT 1" ?, ya que en el esquema, no vá conectada a ningún sitio y puede que estes bloqueando el conteo de salida.

No tengo experiencia con prescalers, y sólo te puedo decir lo que yo haría.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 23, 2012)

Gracias por la sugerencia, Tiago. Lo he probado pero no ha funcionado. Sé que es muy dificil dar consejos sobre un circuito sin verlo de antemano, por eso voy a intentar describir un poco los puntos principales porque quizá es donde estoy cometiendo los errores. 

         Tengo tres circuitos diferentes, el frecuencímetro, el oscilador y el prescaler. El frecuencímetro  junto con el oscilador me marca la frecuencia correcta (he probado con varios cristales de la misma y de diferente frecuencia). 

         El frecuencímetro lo alimento desde un regulador de tensión, un 7805. El oscilador lo alimento con una pila de 9 voltios y lo único que comunica ambos circuitos es el cable de la señal que sale desde el oscilador y el cable de tierra (comunico el negativo del 7805 y el negativo de la pila). El lcd marca 3.999.69_ ahora mismo.

         Ahora cierro el jumper, pongo el cable de entrada del frecuenciómetro a la salida del prescaler, alimento el prescaler desde el 7805, comunico las tierras (masas, no sé si es correcto decirlo así) de los tres circuitos entre sí, y me marca 205.xxx.xxx; pero lo desconcertante es que quito el cristal y sigue marcando lo mismo. (varia en función de la situación de mis manos). Y quito la pila que alimenta el oscilador y ... *¡¡¡SIGUE MARCANDO LO MISMO!*!!  ...       

        ¿A tí te funciona bien el prescaler?

        Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Jul 23, 2012)

Buenos días trifoncar.
Loas Preescaler tienen una tendencia imnata a oscilar, lo que parece ser tu caso.
En una Proto Board será muy difícil que te funcione correctamente.
intenta montarlo en una placa de esas de nodos aislados.
Hay frecuencímetros "Profesionales" que sin conectar nada a la entrada están marcando "basura" pero al recibir señal en su entrada funcionan correctamente.
Para asegurarte que el Preescaler funciona correctamente, cuando esté conectado cortocircuita la entrada, dejará de oscilar y no dará nada en la salida.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2012)

Efectivamente, cuando coloco mi frecuencímetro en modo de lectura con prescaler, me marca una lectura "Flotante", o residual.

En cuanto le aplico una señal a la entrada, pasa a marcar la lectura correcta, mira a ver si tienes algún transmisor o walkie por ahí, aproxima la antena a la entrada del prescaler y mete pastilla, deberia de darte lectura. Y sobre todo la duda de la protoboard.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 24, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Efectivamente, cuando coloco mi frecuencímetro en modo de lectura con prescaler, *me marca una lectura "Flotante", o residual.*
> 
> En cuanto le aplico una señal a la entrada, pasa a marcar la lectura correcta, mira a ver si tienes algún transmisor o walkie por ahí, aproxima la antena a la entrada del prescaler y mete pastilla, deberia de darte lectura. Y sobre todo la duda de la protoboard.
> 
> Saludos.



Cárgale la entrada con una R no inductiva de 50 Ω y desaparecerá la lectura flotante.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 24, 2012)

mcrven dijo:  
_Cárgale la entrada con una R no inductiva de 50 Ω y desaparecerá la lectura flotante._

Los Frecuencímetros "Profesionales" ya están internamente cargados a 50Ω y no, por ello dejan de mostrar medidas espureas, estas desparecen al recibir una señal de entrada de suficiente nivel.
La razón es que estos Prescaler tienen una elevada sensibilidad de entrada.
Por esta razón recomendé, en un Post anterior, cortocircuitar la entrada, de esta forma evitamos que el Prescaler capte cualquier tipo de señal y el frecencímetro no tendrá nada que mostrar.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 24, 2012)

Si Miguelus, Tiago ya me venía diciendo lo de la protoboard. Voy a prepararlo en una placa perforada que tengo por aquí por si fuese eso.

Otro asunto. El U664B con encapsulado SIP-6 tiene en la patilla 2 un conmutador (ver imagen y según creo U664B=U893B) para seleccionar /64 (pin al aire) ó /128 (pin a Vs) ó /256 (pin a tierra) la frecuencia de la señal. Esto es un conmutador por hardware, pero el software del frecuencímetro lleva un switch para hacer algo parecido (/1 - /10 - /32 - /64 - /128 creo recordar). ¿En que posición hay que dejar la patilla 2 entonces (o la patilla 5 del encapsulado DIP)?¿Qué hay que aplicar /64, /128 ó /256?

No sé si me explico ...

Un saludo
P.D.: mcrven comenta lo de la resistencia de 50 Ω. ¿Hay que ponerla antes de la entrada en el transistor del frecuencímetro?¿Desde la línea de entrada a tierra o que la atraviese la señal?. Os ruego que me disculpeis si estoy diciendo alguna barbaridad.


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2012)

El firm que te dije del post 26 viene por defecto a X 64 cuando seleccionas la opción prescaler, por lo tanto, la patilla 2 al aire para seleccionar /64.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 24, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo.

Hay una cuestión sobre este Prescaler (U893), su frecuencia máxima es de 1,3Ghz.
Si lo configuramos para dividir entre 64 y la frecuencia máxima del Frecuencímetro es de 5Mhz quiere decir que la máxima frecuencia que podremos medir será de 320Mhz por lo que estaremos desperdiciando mucho rango de medida.
Si configuramos el Prescaler para dividir entre 256 podremos ampliar el rango de medida hasta 1,280Ghz, pero para esto se tendría que cambiar el Firmware del Pic y no se si esto es viable.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Hay una cuestión sobre este Prescaler (U893), su frecuencia máxima es de 1,3Ghz.
> Si lo configuramos para dividir entre 64 y la frecuencia máxima del Frecuencímetro es de 5Mhz quiere decir que la máxima frecuencia que podremos medir será de 320Mhz ...



Debe haber un error en la información ó un error de transcripción. Está tomada de la página del autor.

Yo acabo de medir un walkie en 446.033.64 Mhz sin problemas.
Revisaré la info.

De todos modos prueba con la patilla 2 al aire a ver que pasa, y, ¿Como estás tomado las mediciones? Supongo que directamente. Ponle una frecuencia mas alta, cambia el xtal por uno de al menos 16 Mhz.

Utiliza una frecuencia mas alta para probar ... ¿No tienes un emisor de FM pequeñito, o un walkie de juguete de 27 Mhz.   ...Por probar a ver.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 24, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> mcrven dijo:
> _Cárgale la entrada con una R no inductiva de 50 Ω y desaparecerá la lectura flotante._
> 
> Los Frecuencímetros "Profesionales" ya están internamente cargados a 50Ω y no, por ello dejan de mostrar medidas espureas, estas desparecen al recibir una señal de entrada de suficiente nivel.
> ...



Pues... Disculpa la insistencia Miguel. La experiencia que tuve sobre ese tema mostró una diferencia con tu opinión.

Tengo un frecuencímetro LG de máximo 1 Ghz. Lo llevé al representante por dos motivos: 1) no había forma de que leyera frecuencias superiores a los 150 Mhz y 2) Por el mismo problema que manifiestan Tiago y los demás, en la banda alta de lecturas, por encima de los 250 Mhz, que es cuando entra en función el prescaler.

Casualmente, el representante de LG para ese momento era el mismo representante de HP. Así que, allá llegué con el instrumento y las quejas. El técnico no entendía por qué motivo a mi me fallaba y pidió que entrase al laboratorio. Preguntó cómo había hecho yo las medidas y, se le dijo: Con el cable que trae el instrumento conectado a una bobina captadora, se acerca esta al amplificador de salida de un TX de 2 m que estaba al aire y, nada de lectura.

Entonces tomó el cable que venía con el instrumento, le conectó una bobina en la punta, acercó esta a un generador de aprox. 500 mW y ....... NADA. Debido a eso tomó un cable de los que traen los HP, sustituyó el del frecuencímetro y voilá... lectura completa hasta 1 Ghz y algo más. Problema: cable no compatible con las frecuencias altas.

Resuelto el problema 1, pasó a preguntar por el 2: la lectura errática del instrumento.

Una vez más se comprobó que bien fuese con el cable del mismo, con el cable de HP, sin cable conectado al BNC o cortocircuitando la entrada, la situación seguía siendo la misma. Así que, el hombre sacó de una gaveta un tapón resistivo de los que se conectaban a los terminales de los cables RG58 de las tarjetas de red ethernet, lo conectó al BNC del instrumento y, listo... lectura en cero completamente estable.

Para ciertas lecturas en impedancias muy elevadas, se debe colocar una carga de 50 Ω mediante una Tee de las que se utilizan para las redes de cable coaxial. Una punta para la carga la otra para la sonda. Ahora, cuando se conecta la sonda a una carga considerable, por supuesto que no hace falta.

Un prescaler, como bien dijeron, es algo sensible y el conector a la entrada constituye suficiente antena para recibir cualquier rastro de basura oscilante que ronda en el ambiente.

Saludos:


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 24, 2012)

¡Ojo!: En el SIP-6 la patilla 2, en el DIP-8 la patilla 5.


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2012)

trifoncar dijo:


> ¡Ojo!: En el SIP-6 la patilla 2, en el DIP-8 la patilla 5.



La 5 me consta en el esquema como N/C, no sabia que era la selección de ratio.
Haz lo que te digo con la frecuencia de prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 24, 2012)

Aparece en la segunda imagen del post #232.

La cuestión es que no tengo ningún aparato emisor, ni walkie, ni emisora, ..... no sé que podría utilizar para la prueba, no se me ocurre nada. Lo siento, no voy a poder realizar la prueba y me quedo con las ganas.

Un saludo


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2012)

trifoncar dijo:


> Aparece en la segunda imagen del post #232.
> 
> La cuestión es que no tengo ningún aparato emisor, ni walkie, ni emisora, ..... no sé que podría utilizar para la prueba, no se me ocurre nada. Lo siento, no voy a poder realizar la prueba y me quedo con las ganas.
> 
> Un saludo



Eh, eh ... Aquí las cosas se hacen funcionar .
Asi que: mira que xtal de cuarzo puedes conseguir con la frecuencia mas alta, y monta un osciladorcito con un transistor o dos, tal y cómo has hecho con el de 4 Mhz. Lo usaremos como baliza para hacer las pruebas.

Yo montaré uno paralelemente, y contrastamos resultados. Así que busca desguaces, apartos olvidados etc... y provéete de un cristal de frecuencia lo mas alta posible.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 24, 2012)

Tengo unos 15 ó 20 cristales, algunos repetidos; desde 3,2769 hasta 33,8688 ( 3,2769 .... 4,00000  ....4,4336 ... 5,824 ....5,850 .. 8,00000  ..... 12,00000 .... 13,875 .....  17, 734476  ....  18,423  .....  20,0000  ...  27,000   ....33,8688   , . De hecho, las pruebas que he efectuado con el oscilador de 4,00000 me han salido bien. Utilicé el de la imagen que adjunto, y como te digo el conjunto "Frecuencímetro y oscilador" me va de cine. El problema es pasar de 5 MHz, es decir, utilizar el prescaler.

Gracias por el ánimo, Tiago.

Un saludo

P.D.: Adjunto también el esquema del prescaler


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2012)

Pon un BF 199 y colócale el xtal de 33,8 aunque el BC deberia oscilar también, deberás retocar capacidades
No puedes dejarte vencer por un prescaler.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 24, 2012)

Tengo um par de BF199

Con lo de 





> deberás retocar capacidades


  he supuesto que te refieres a lo comentas en tu post #58 ¿No es así?

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 25, 2012)

A pesar de que hay un montón de páginas en Internet que apuntan a que U664=U893 creo que no es correcto. He localizado un arcaico datasheet del  U664 de Telefunken y no dice nada sobre el switch de la patilla 5 en el DIP-8 ó la 2 en el SIP-6. Por lo tanto entono el “mea culpa”. Creo que únicamente divide por 64 y debe de estar en NC (no conectado) como siempre ha asumido Tiago. Adjunto el Datasheet del U664B, en el que por cierto, en la primera página parecen haber añadido "+ 5" a mano, indicando que la patilla 5 está NC, como ocurre con la 1.

Tambien he visto unas cuantas páginas de Miroslav Sinko (firma la hoja del prescaler que aparece unas cuantas veces en este hilo) en las que siempre habla únicamente de /64. 
En una de ellas (en eslovaco) al hacer la traducción automática me parece entender que así como el modelo DIP-8 parece empezar a trabajar en frecuencias cercanas a 25-30 MHz, el SIP-6 parece hacerlo a partir de los 60 MHz. Me permito trascribir la traducción automática con todos sus defectos  

“_ …. Esto es exactamente el error 
Escribí acerca de la frecuencia, por supuesto que tengo una mano
probado. Yo escribí "propia experiencia"! También estoy involucrado
divisor en una cita de "normal" de la lógica a cerca de 30 MHz y por encima de
frecuencia de U664B. Y sólo en la construcción de esta cita me sorprendió a sí mismo,
porque hasta entonces yo sólo tenía experiencia con DIL8 versión que trabaja a partir de
de 25MHz (yo también lo escribió). Cuando construí las comillas, me
SIP6 versión y empezó a ponerse al día sobre 60 MHz! Al principio pensé que
Tengo un error en alguna parte en el cableado o en algunos enlaces de RF erráticos,
Pero cuando llegué a la x-veces de la nada salió de control, por lo que soy de otro
DIL8 elegir su dispositivo y comprometido ... y trabajar a partir de 25 MHz como
Yo estaba esperando. Una versión de este pristorji SIP6 diferente de su ca
Así que ... como 60MHz. Reiteramos que no sé por qué esto es así,
También tengo ninguna hoja de datos, pero se comportaba como yo ...
sí ... a la U664B CITAC continuación, he resuelto lo que tengo
de otros pristorja DIL8 eligió una versión que trabajaba allí sólo en la medida
300-500MHz y ponerlo entre comillas (de nuevo operativo de 25MHz). Y en esta
aparato que emplea compró SIP6 versión, inicialmente prevista para citar.

Miro
………  “_Fuente: http://archivnews.hw.cz/2002-December/036613.html
------------------
En las hojas de especificaciones del U664 pone que el rango de frecuencias es de 30 a 1.000 MHz pero está hablando únicamente del formato DIP-8.

¿Puede ser esto la causa de que no me funcione el prescaler ya que no tengo ninguna fuente (cristal) de más de 33 MHz y mi prescaler U664B es del tipo SIP-6? 
------------------



> trifoncar dijo:
> Tengo um par de BF199
> 
> Con lo de he supuesto que te refieres a lo comentas en tu post #58 ¿No es así?
> ...





> Correcto. Prueba primero tal como está ... A ver.
> 
> Saludos.


Tiago, voy a intentar hacer el montaje con el cristal de 33,8688 MHz a ver que pasa.

Un saludo


----------



## tiago (Jul 25, 2012)

Yo sospechaba algo así.( El comienzo de conteo del prescaler a partir de cierta frecuencia).
Pero no tenia información con qué avalarlo, y para decir algo que puede confundir mas, he preferido no mencionar.

A ver si me hago con algo que oscile en unos 10 - 15 Mhz y compruebo esta información que has publicado. Voy un poco liado con un proyecto, pero encontraré un rato. Lástima no tener un generador.

De todos modos ves a una tienda a por un xtal, que no valen dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 25, 2012)

En Conectrol (Madrid) no he logrado encontrar ningún cristal de cuarzo > 60 MHz y he comprado un oscilador de 100,00 MHz. Tiene cuatro patillas y, aunque lo he buscado en internet, no logro encontrar su datasheet. No pone más que " AQ  100.00 MHz" y tiene un punto que supongo que quiere indicar la situación de la primera patilla.

Desconozco que voltaje utiliza y que amperaje y voltaje de salida proporciona.

Saludos



¡BINGO! he conectado el oscilador al prescaler (7 a GND, 8 señal y 14 Vs) y -antes de corregir con el trimmer del cristal del pic- obtengo lecturas cercanas a 100 MHz.

Gracias Tiago.


----------



## tiago (Jul 25, 2012)

Mira ésta imagen.
Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 25, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Mira ésta imagen.
> Saludos.



Exacto, muchas gracias por tu paciencia, Tiago. A pesar de estar montado en un "protoboard" funciona perfectamente. El problema ha debido de ser que, con el encapsulado SIP-6, el prescaler no empieza a funcionar hasta el umbral de los 60 MHz; de ahí mi desesperación hasta que, siguiendo tu consejo, he probado con un oscilador superior a esa frecuencia.

El próximo paso sería diseñar la placa impresa, pero antes voy a ponerme con el LC Meter. Me gustaría seguir tus pasos y hacer un frecuencímetro con medición de cristales, con calibración del frecuencímetro (yo usaré este oscilador de 100.00 MHz) y si puedo añadirle el LC Meter sería casi perfecto.

Seguramente me surgirá alguna otra duda y te volveré a pedir ayuda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jul 25, 2012)

Aquí estaremos. Pero aclarate una cosa, que se me van de la cabeza y llevo varios post que se me olvida.

El frecuencimetro sin prescaler tiene un alcance de 40 Mhz, no de 4 Mhz. Te recomiendo usar el prescaler de 8 pines para poder tener una lectura continua en todo el rango, ya que según mencionas, el de 6 pines comienza a trabajar en 60 Mhz, y vas a tener una zona muerta de 20 Mhz.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 25, 2012)

Se me está planteando ahora la duda de cómo medir las frecuencias > 5MHz y < 60 MHz.
Si el pic no va más allá de 5 MHz y el prescaler (mío) no baja de 60 MHz, ¿cómo se mide este intervalo?

Poco ha durado el intervalo sin dudas   

Un saludo
----------------
(un minuto después)

Te has adelantado. Ja ja ja

El problema es que no encuentro el U664 en DIP-8. Pero lo buscaré sin prisa.
Un saludo


----------



## crimson (Jul 25, 2012)

Esta entrada llega a los 60MHz, recién más arriba se muere, tal vez es sirva. Hay más detalles acá:

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/#!/2012/07/frecuencimetro-esquematicos.html

Por ahí les sirve.
Saludos C


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 25, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Esta entrada llega a los 60MHz, recién más arriba se muere, tal vez es sirva. Hay más detalles acá:
> 
> http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/#!/2012/07/frecuencimetro-esquematicos.html
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Crimson, contaré con ello de no encontrar el U664 con encapsulado DIP-8. Cubriría ese "ángulo muerto" que me quedaría por cubrir.

Un enlace realmente variado y completo.

Un saludo.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 26, 2012)

No quiero dejar de agradecer de nuevo: Muchas gracias Tiago, Asterión, Anthony123 y resto de foreros por vuestra ayuda y por haber creado este interesante hilo. 

He conseguido (en Madrid) un U664B en DIP-8, pero caro (4,90 €), cuando el de encapsulado SIP-6 me costó 2,23 €. Lo que ocurre es que la tienda donde he comprado el DIP-8 es más cara que la del SIP-6.

Lo he comprado porque no me quería quedar sin probar las frecuencias 25 - 50 ó 60 MHz sin prescaler.

También he comprado dos cristales, uno de 48 y otro de 100 MHz. Pero con el circuito oscilador actual he llegado a medir hasta 20 MHz, de ahí no paso. ¿Qué cambios tendría que hacer en el circuito del oscilador para intentar probar la gama de cristales desde 20 hasta 48 MHz y que me lo lea el frecuencímetro sin utilizar el prescaler? Quería adjuntar el circuito pero no puedo porque lo he subido anteriormente (post #242 - imagen 1ª). Pero he sustituido el BC-548 por un BF-199 que me recomendó Tiago.

Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## crimson (Jul 26, 2012)

Para cristales por encima de 20M utilizo este circuito, porque esos cristales tienen un corte distinto, ahora para 100MHz tuve que utilizar un circuito más extraño, pero en este momento no lo encuentro, voya buscarlo más detenidamente, porque fue el único que me funcionó a esas frecuencias. 
Saludos C


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 26, 2012)

Gracias Crimson, voy a probarlo en el abanico de 20 a 48 MHz. No te molestes en buscar un circuito para 100 MHz porque sobrepasaría demasiado los límites del frecuencímetro sin utilizar un prescaler.

Ya te contaré.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 27, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Para cristales por encima de 20M utilizo este circuito, porque esos cristales tienen un corte distinto, ahora para 100MHz tuve que utilizar un circuito más extraño, pero en este momento no lo encuentro, voya buscarlo más detenidamente, porque fue el único que me funcionó a esas frecuencias.
> Saludos C



Hola Crimson; he comprobado que el circuito que has dejado en el post funciona perfectamente hasta 20 MHz; a partir de ahí (el siguiente cristal que tengo es de 27 MHz) no logro hacerlo funcionar; ni son prescaler, ni sin él. He revisado el circuito varias veces, he alternado tres cristales (27,0000 - 48,0000 - 100,00 MHz) y obtengo medidas que nada tienen que ver con su valor. Ya sé que para 100 MHz utilizas otro circuito, pero lo he probado también por si acaso. Algo debo de tener mal.

Sin embargo, un oscilador de 100.00 MHz que me compré, lo lee perfectamente con prescaler.

Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Jul 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes trifoncar.

Ten en cuenta que los Cristales de una frecuencia superior a 20Mhz suelen ser de Tercer, Quinto o incluso Septimo sobretono, esto quiere decir que en cuarzo de 27Mhz oscilará en una frecuencia de 9Mhz (27/3) a no ser que diseñes el circuito para que resuene y oscile en la frecuencia de 27Mhz.
Los sobretonos son multiplos impares de la frecuncia natural del Cuarzo
Incluso un cuarzo diseñado para oscilar en un Tercer sobretono lo puedes hacer oscilar en un Quinto o Septimo sobretono.
Otra cuestión...
¿En qué tienda de Madrid has comprado el U664? ya que el precio que mencionas  no lo considero muy caro, y más comparandolo con los de Prescaler de, por ejemplo, Plesey que su precio puede ser 10 veces más caro.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola Miguelus,

  gracias por la información. Pensaba que el asunto era menos complicado. Si que he comprobado que el cristal de 100 me marcaba 20 (100/5) y que el de 48 en algún momento me marcaba 16 (48/3). Me interesa porque quiero probar el funcionamiento de la franja 20 - 50 MHz con y sin prescaler, con un cristal. ¿Sabes de alguna página en particular donde yo pudiera sumergirme en el diseño de circuitos con sobretonos?



miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes trifoncar.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que los Cristales de una frecuencia superior a 20Mhz suelen ser de Tercer, Quinto o incluso Septimo sobretono, esto quiere decir que en cuarzo de 27Mhz oscilará en una frecuencia de 9Mhz (27/3) a no ser que diseñes el circuito para que resuene y oscile en la frecuencia de 27Mhz.
> Los sobretonos son multiplos impares de la frecuencia natural del Cuarzo
> ...



En Conectrol (Madrid - c/ Jorge Juan, 57)           -------->  el  U664B - SIP-6  2,23 € (iva incl.)   
En Digital (Madrid - C/ Pilar de Zaragoza, 45)       -----> el  U664B - DIP-8  4,90 € (iva incl.)

Saludosl


----------



## miguelus (Jul 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes de nuevo trifoncar.

Gracias por la información, el lunes me pasaré por Madrid y compraré algún Prescaler para hacer unas pruebas.
Te coménto que conozco las dos tiendas desde hace muchos años.
Al dueño de Conectrol le conozco desde el año 1972 o 1973 ya que él trabajaba en Electroson, una tienda de Componentes Electrónicos que había en la calle Duque de Sexto. Esa tienda se hizo muy famosa, en aquella época, ya que comercializaba unos Kits, CarKit se llamaban y lo más destacado eran los Emisores Receptores de 27Mhz, en aquella época se pusieron de moda y había mucha actvidad en esa banda, "Las noches del canal 11" era lo más destacado. 

Sobre los Osciladores de Sobretono encontrarás mucha información por Internet.
Aquí te dejo una pequeña muestra

 htttp://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Osciladores

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola de nuevo foreros,

gracias a lo que leído en este hilo he podido comenzar un proyecto que me tiene ilusionado. Muchas gracias de nuevo a Tiago, Asterion y Anthony123, y al resto de los foreros por su ayuda. Es un hilo realmente interesante.



> Al dueño de Conectrol le conozco desde el año 1972 o 1973 ya que él trabajaba en Electroson, una tienda de Componentes Electrónicos que había en la calle Duque de Sexto. Esa tienda se hizo muy famosa, en aquella época, ya que comercializaba unos Kits, CarKit se llamaban y lo más destacado eran los Emisores Receptores de 27Mhz, en aquella época se pusieron de moda y había mucha actvidad en esa banda, "Las noches del canal 11" era lo más destacado.


¡Por aquellos años "aterrizaba" yo en Madrid para estudiar "teleco" que, por cierto, nunca acabé!

Solicito de nuevo vuestra ayuda. Me encuentro en el punto de comprobación del funcionamiento del frecuencímetro por encima de los 60 MHz., por supuesto con prescaler. Para ello he efectuado el montaje de un receptor de FM, cuyo esquema os adjunto, y me gustaría saber en que punto debo de tomar la señal para el frecuencímetro. Quizá peque de iluso pero entiendo que si tengo sintonizado el receptor con una emisora conocida y, por tanto de frecuencia conocida, el frecuencímetro aplicado en el punto correcto del circuito del receptor debería de mostrarme la frecuencia de la emisora. ¿es correcto? ¿Podríais indicarme en que punto del circuito debería de tomar la medida?

Muchas gracias.

Salud


----------



## miguelus (Jul 30, 2012)

Buenas noches trifoncar.

Primero te comentaré acerca del U664 de 6 Pines.

Esta mañana he pasado por Conectrol ya que tenía que comprar algunas cosas, también he comprado dos U664.
Después de comer me he puesto a hacer algunas pruebas con este Divisor, lo he configurado para que divida por 64, los resultados obtenidos han sido los siguientes.

Frecuencia de 1Ghz, nivel mínimo -30dBm, es la máxima frecuencia en la que puedo probar ya que ninguno de mis tres generadores me pasa de esta frecuencia, tendré que hacer un doblador para llegar más arriba.

La frecuencia mínima en la que el Divisor divide es 29Mhz con un nivel de -20dB, bajando de esta frecuencia el divisor se vuelve muy inestable y genera muchos espureos.

Solo he probado uno de los dos U664, supongo que el otro se comportará igual

Tu segunda cuestión acerca de medir la frecuencia de recepción con el TDA 7000
Te recuerdo que estás en presencia de un Receptor Superheterodino y la frecuencia del Oscilador no corresponde con la frecuencia de Recepción, la frecuencia del Oscilador está desplazada con respecto a la frecuencia de recepción por el valor de la Frecuencia Intermedia, normalmente es de 10,7Mhz, pero  el TDA7000 es un Receptor un tanto peculiar ya que su FI es muy baja, alrededor de 70Khz por esta razón no es adecuado para recibir FM en Estereo.

Si analizas el esquema podemos ver que en la pata Nº 6 está conectada la Bobina del Oscilador, ese sería un punto adecuado para medir la frecuencia, pero tendrías que conectarte con un circuito de alta impedancia ya que si no, cargarías mucho el Oscilador y este dejaría de oscilar y también lo desplazarías de frecuencia.

Si optas por esta solución tendrías que compensar en el frecuencímetro la diferencia de frecuencia entre el Oscilador y la Frecuencia recibida.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 31, 2012)

Gracias Miguelus,

por las medidas que has efectuado con el U664 (deduzco que es SIP-6) tiene una mínima frecuencia de trabajo inferior a la que parece deducirse de la traducción de una consulta que contesta Miroslav Sinko a propósito del U664 y que reproduje en el post #246 (aunque el checo o eslovaco no es lo mío ); más bien parece coincidir con el límite del DIP-8. En cuanto al tope máximo, si hacemos caso del “datasheet” (incluido en el mismo  post) debería de rondar 1 GHz. Ya nos dirás.

Te agradezco tus comentarios sobre el TDA7000 porque estoy un poco perdido . Se me ocurrió montar ese receptor para medir una frecuencia externa que pudiese utilizar con el prescaler y para comprobar el funcionamiento de éste con el frecuencímetro, ya que no tengo –que yo sepa- ninguna fuente emisora de frecuencias superiores al mínimo que requiere el U664. Haré la corrección que indicas en la impedancia porque había tomado la señal entre el condensador C19 y el BB105 y se la había metido directamente a la entrada del prescaler (según viene en el esquema de Miroslav Sinko). Probaré con varios valores de impedancia altos.

Gracias de nuevo, Miguelus.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 31, 2012)

Buenos días de nuevo trifoncar.

Sí, efectivamente las pruebas las he hecho con un U664B DIP de 6 Pines
En el PDF adjunto al Post #246 podemos ver que la Frecuencia mínima es de 30Mhz lo cual concuerda con las medidas que hice ayer.
En cualquier caso no parece muy razonable que la diferencia de encapsulado DIP 6 y DIL 8 produzca esa diferencia  en la frecuencia mínima de trabajo.

En cuanto a medir la frecuencia del oscilador en el TDA7000, prueba a medir por medio de condensador de 1pF o quizás menos conectado al Pin 6, seguramente habrá nivel suficiente para medir sin cargar apenas sobre el oscilador.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, Miguelus,

Gracias por los comentarios. Lo de la frecuencia mínima y los encapsulados lo deduje de la traducción que te comentaba.
En cuanto a lo del TDA7000 te diré que pensaba que el valor mínimo de un condensador era de 10 pF    ¿por qué? Pues porque hace un par de años aproveché una oferta de condensadores cerámicos y comprendía unos 25 ó 30 unidades de cada valor  desde 10 hasta 1.000 pF. ¡Pensé que no había nada por debajo de 10 pF! 
Pero puedo adquirirlos, por supuesto.
He hecho varias pruebas y dejo una imagen esquemática de lo que he construido. He conseguido que la frecuencia se ajuste “algo”:

Frecuencia (MHz):	Medido (MHz):
89,00	94,75
91,70	92,60
95,10	101,65
96,40	101,40
99,10	117,80
102,70	118,60
105,40	120,30

¿Es correcto el montaje de los tres módulos?¿Faltaría o sobraría algo?

Gracias de nuevo, Miguelus.

Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Jul 31, 2012)

Buenas noches trifoncar.

El esquema que planteas, en principio, parece tener sentido y seguramente podrás medir la frecuencia, pero te repito que medirás la frecuencia del Oscilador del Receptor de FM pero no la frecuencia de recepción de una emisora.

En cuanto al valor de los Condensadores Cerámicos también los hay por debajo de 1pF.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 31, 2012)

¿Eso es como decir que tendría que ajustarlo con lo que se denomina FI (+/-)?

Saludos


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 2, 2012)

Alcanzada la meta de construir y comprobar el frecuencímetro con y sin prescaler, os agradezco la ayuda prestada y emigro hacia los foros hacia donde apuntan más mis inquietudes actuales, frecuencímetro y radio,  ya que he comprobado que hay varios que tratan de ello.

Muchas gracias a todos, especialmente a Miguelus, Tiago, etc. Ha sido un placer.

Saludos


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 4, 2012)

Qué les parece este?... me lo estoy por hacer:
http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_medicion_y_pruebas:Capacimetro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


----------



## mcrven (Ago 4, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> Qué les parece este?... me lo estoy por hacer:
> http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628



Es exactamente el mismo proyecto que se está manejando en este hilo, el cual, ya más de uno de los foristas lo tiene ensamblado y funcionando (me incluyo).

Más aún en este hilo se ha agregado el proyecto extendido LCFmeter, que lee L y C en un rango mucho más extenso que el LCmeter básico y, por demás, mide frecuencia.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 5, 2012)

Ya lo he terminado; no me funciona el oscilador, está en cero y no despega de ahí... qué puede ser? alguna idea? les cuento que ya sustituí todos los componentes dos veces (excepto los pic's porque tengo varios y los cambio). También estoy haciendo esta versión, vamos a ver que pasa:

Circuito y distribución de componentes en PCB:


> http://www.marc.org.au/various\LCM2.pdf



PCB:


> http://www.marc.org.au/various/Copper2x5.pdf



Programa en HEX (SOLAMENTE PARA PIC16F628 ó PIC16F628A):


> http://www.marc.org.au/various/lc2.zip


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola de nuevo,

    aunque sé que el tema al final derivó en LCF, pero como comenzó con el LC Meter, os dejo una imagen de mi proyecto de LC; está hecho con *****shop pero espero construirlo materialmente esta semana.

Un saludo

G.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 14, 2012)

Finalmente la versión segunda que hice funciona, pero en partes no... cuando coloco la llave en posición 1, el oscilador tira 55630 aproximadamente (eso está dentro de los resultados esperados)... pero cuando mido C, toma valores aleatorios y nunca se queda fijo... lo mismo sucede con el oscilador. Alguien podría darme un dato? La verdad que es deprimente no poder hacerlo funcionar... (me refiero a la versión que utiliza el 16F628A para no tener que usar el LM311).


----------



## tiago (Ago 14, 2012)

Es dificil determinar algo de ésta forma, yo te diría que revisases todo y comprobases los componentes, así como el correcto funcionamiento de la llave conmutadora y cableado de la misma.

Creo entender que has montado finalmente la versión que usa únicamente un PIC,(16f628A) sin LM ¿Es así?

Prueba otro PIC y usa el *.hex que se ofrece en el hilo a ver que ocurre.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 14, 2012)

¿Cuanto te marca en F2?


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 14, 2012)

trifoncar dijo:


> ¿Cuanto te marca en F2?



En F2 me marca 2000000... pero no fijos... es un valor enorme!


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 14, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Creo que son de este tipo, pero no se que denominación tienen, se les llama relés tipo reed.
> 
> Saludos



SY-4030, los fabrica la empresa norteamericana JAYCAR.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 15, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Es dificil determinar algo de ésta forma, yo te diría que revisases todo y comprobases los componentes, así como el correcto funcionamiento de la llave conmutadora y cableado de la misma.
> 
> Creo entender que has montado finalmente la versión que usa únicamente un PIC,(16f628A) sin LM ¿Es así?
> 
> ...



Exacto. El que he montado es el que solamente lleva el PIC16F628A. Ya he controlado todo y está correcto. A qué HEX te referís? Revisé todas las paginas y no vi ninguno para este proyecto... :S

PD. Si consigo los materiales, me monto el lcfMeter que proponen aquí... la verdad se me complica bastante pero tengo fé... el cristal sobre todo, que es de un valor bastante... poco común...


----------



## tiago (Ago 15, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> Exacto. El que he montado es el que solamente lleva el PIC16F628A. Ya he controlado todo y está correcto. A qué HEX te referís? Revisé todas las paginas y no vi ninguno para este proyecto... :S
> 
> PD. Si consigo los materiales, me monto el lcfMeter que proponen aquí... la verdad se me complica bastante pero tengo fé... el cristal sobre todo, que es de un valor bastante... poco común...



Pues te lo dejo aquí. Lo etiqueto como "lc" para diferenciarlo de otros. Prueba a ver si te funciona, ya veo que has comparado F1 y F2.
Es un fallo en el oscilador, pero hay que determinar ...

Saludos


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 15, 2012)

Arsenic, yo también creo que tienes algo mal en el montaje. Soy poco ducho en esto y estuve unos dias muy liado entre los contactos del relé y los del conmutador. Tuve que hacerme un pequeño croquis basado en los esquemas aquí publicados. Por si te ayudase en algo subo dos de ellos. 

También diré que sustituí el relé de Jaycar aquí mecionado por uno corriente (de mayor amperaje) pero añadiendo un transistor 2N2222 y una resistencia de 3,3 kOhmios.

Espero que logres efectuar el montaje con éxito.

Un saludo.

Gerardo


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 15, 2012)

No sé que brujería has hecho en assembler tiago, la cuestión es que con ese HEX que me pasaste, lo he podido hacer funcionar a la perfección... sólo un margencito de error, ya que solamente conseguí capacitores de 1000pF, pero con tolerancia K (creo que corresponde a los 10% o 15%...) el resto es tal y como lo pide el circuito. La medición de un capacitor de 100nF arroja 122nF y la de un inductor de 100uH me da un valor de 168uH... lo del relay que no "pegaba" era porque la corriente era insuficiente para alimentarlo, así que le agregué un NPN para controlarlo y también quedó solucionado ese problema. Si alguien ha tenido ese problema, que me avise y le paso el esquema. Saludos y millones de gracias. Ahora voy por el LCF que han propuesto anteriormente pero me voy a esmerar en conseguir exactamente los componentes que piden. Al cristal ya lo he conseguido.





trifoncar dijo:


> Arsenic, yo también creo que tienes algo mal en el montaje. Soy poco ducho en esto y estuve unos dias muy liado entre los contactos del relé y los del conmutador. Tuve que hacerme un pequeño croquis basado en los esquemas aquí publicados. Por si te ayudase en algo subo dos de ellos.
> 
> También diré que sustituí el relé de Jaycar aquí mecionado por uno corriente (de mayor amperaje) pero añadiendo un transistor 2N222 y una resistencia de 3,3 kOhmios.
> 
> ...



Gracias! ya lo hice funcionar! justamente hice lo del transistor yo también porque se ve que el relé de Jaycar no llega a este condenado país 




Bien, por las dudas que lo pidan, acá les envío las fotos. Aprovecho para decirles que en realidad el Inductor de 100uH me arroja 116 y de paso medí uno de 82uH y me arroja 97... es un error casi despreciable, ya que el inductor que he adquirido es de banda de plata (Es decir, con un 10% de tolerancia).


----------



## mcrven (Ago 15, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> Bien, por las dudas que lo pidan, acá les envío las fotos. Aprovecho para decirles que en realidad el Inductor de 100uH me arroja 116 y de paso medí uno de 82uH y me arroja 97... es un error casi despreciable, ya que el inductor que he adquirido es de banda de plata (Es decir, con un 10% de tolerancia).



Te indico, realmente, poco importa la capacidad o la inductancia que montaste en LC-Meter.

Ahora que ya funciona, toma un puñado de capacitores y otro de inductores. Midelos con el medidor tal como te ha quedado hasta que consigas los especímenes del valor requerido. Luego de que los tengas, cambia los que habías instalado en el instrumento y listo.

Para los capacitores hazte de unos de los que son de polyester o mylard.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 15, 2012)

y de paso... digo, un buen gabinete no? jaja. Tengo de poliestireno, que son los que requiere el que lo ha diseñado. También los de Tantalio tal cual los pide. Se me complicó conseguir los de 1000pF con la tolerancia requerida, pero claro... llevo un tiempo en esto y he acumulado varias placas y los he desoldado de ellas... hice exactamente lo que acabas de recomendar, medir y reemplazar... asimismo creo que el error estaba en el programa, ya que eso lo hice antes y el error persistía. Con el HEX que me tiró tiago anduvo a la perfección y sin cambios "Físicos" ya que todo fué revisado debidamente VARIAS veces...


----------



## mcrven (Ago 15, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> y de paso... digo, un buen gabinete no? jaja. Tengo de poliestireno, que son los que requiere el que lo ha diseñado. También los de Tantalio tal cual los pide. Se me complicó conseguir los de 1000pF con la tolerancia requerida, pero claro... llevo un tiempo en esto y he acumulado varias placas y los he desoldado de ellas... hice exactamente lo que acabas de recomendar, medir y reemplazar... asimismo creo que el error estaba en el programa, ya que eso lo hice antes y el error persistía. Con el HEX que me tiró tiago anduvo a la perfección y sin cambios "Físicos" ya que todo fué revisado debidamente VARIAS veces...



Las medidas que obtuviste de los mismos capacitores e inductancias, no deben cambiar en absoluto. Esas son sus medidas.

Te recuerdo que el instrumento no mide capacitancia ni inductancia. Solo mide la frecuencia de un oscilador, primero la que corresponde a los componentes patrón, tanto C como L; luego la que se obtiene agregando el capacitor a medir o la inductancia a medir. El software es quien "CALCULA" el valor de los componentes, según la desviación de la frecuencia que ellos han producido. Por lo tanto, para un mismo componente, no puede haber diferencia de valor, independientemente del instrumento con el cual se mide.

Si el valor de un mismo componente varía de un instrumento a otro, uno de los dos instrumentos está mal.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 16, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Las medidas que obtuviste de los mismos capacitores e inductancias, no deben cambiar en absoluto. Esas son sus medidas.
> 
> Te recuerdo que el instrumento no mide capacitancia ni inductancia. Solo mide la frecuencia de un oscilador, primero la que corresponde a los componentes patrón, tanto C como L; luego la que se obtiene agregando el capacitor a medir o la inductancia a medir. El software es quien "CALCULA" el valor de los componentes, según la desviación de la frecuencia que ellos han producido. Por lo tanto, para un mismo componente, no puede haber diferencia de valor, independientemente del instrumento con el cual se mide.
> 
> Si el valor de un mismo componente varía de un instrumento a otro, uno de los dos instrumentos está mal.



claro, lo que pasó con las medidas, fue que al principio, yo los medía con cables comunes con sus puntas peladas... eso de alguna manera obligaba a sostenerlas y me tomaba las manos con la inductancia en paralelo... pero con las puntas me tira el valor que comenté a lo último...


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 27, 2012)

Bueno amigos, les dejo las fotos de mi proyecto terminado. MIL gracias a tiago por la ayuda y predisposición y disculpas por las molestas preguntas y la desprolijidad del gabinete (admito que debo mejorar al respecto):






















NOTA: Para facilitar el montaje, he realizado un PCB aparte para la llave selectora, el pulsador y el encendido, este último mediante un pulsador con retención. Se los dejo como consejo, ya que si utilizan este tipo de switch's o pulsadores que no son para placa, van a tener una dificultad grande a la hora de montarlos.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 29, 2012)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Arsenic. lo mejor de todo es que... ¡¡¡FUNCIONA!!!
> 
> Para la próxima mejorarás el aspecto, que tampoco ha quedado tan mal.
> 
> Felicitaciones y saludos:



Gracias!... estoy re emocion con el tema PIC's ahora que estoy mas encaminado a decir que "conozco" algo... ahora estoy con este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/proyecto-nuevo-lcd-usb-monitorear-estado-pc-81877/

Alguien interesado? ya lo hice y funciona...


----------



## fastuco23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro
Tengo una pregunta para vosotros, he montado el lcfmeter y tengo el mismo problema que algunos compañeros del hilo. Cuanlo lo pongo en marcha solo se me enciende el display pero con cuadritos negros
la primera línea con mas intensidad que la segunda, he programado el pic 16f628a unas 40 veces  y le he cambiado el 4011 un par de ellas pero el resultado es el mismo, ya es la 2ª vez que lo monto con idénticos resultado, ¿alguno podría decirme como lo ha solucionado si le ha pasado o echarme una mano?
Gracias desde ya.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2012)

Primeramente:
Has probado el display en otro lugar y visto que funciona correctamente?
¿Has medido tensiones de alimentación a ver si están correctas?
¿Has comprobado placa y componentes que estén todos correctos? Tanto en colocación cómo su integridad física?
¿Puedes afirmar con certeza que el PIC funciona bien?

Saludos.


----------



## fastuco23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola tiago gracias por contestar, ya he montado dos placas ,piezas nuevas en las dos, tres displays,5 pic y 3 4011,tensiones en la pata 3 del display entre 1v y 4,5 al mover la resistencia variablen 5v en la pata2, bueno no se si se me olvida alguna cosa.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2012)

fastuco23 dijo:


> Hola tiago gracias por contestar, ya he montado dos placas ,piezas nuevas en las dos, tres displays,5 pic y 3 4011,tensiones en la pata 3 del display entre 1v y 4,5 al mover la resistencia variablen 5v en la pata2, bueno no se si se me olvida alguna cosa.
> Saludos



Revisaste la resistencia que controla el contraste del display?
Sube una foto clara del circuito por el lado de los componentes y pistas.

Saludos.


----------



## fastuco23 (Sep 28, 2012)

gracias amigo ya lo he solucionado, una serie de condensadores "104" fallaban,
solo me falta comprovar que midabien.
saludos


----------



## fastuco23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola amigo
bueno por fin arregle el problema que tenia al principio,ya veo los caracteres en el display,pero me ha salido otro. cuando enciendo el LCF METER me sale la presentacióny despues cambia a "Capacitor Waiting Timing" hago un puente y me sale unos valores que creo que no correspondena a esa situación, le conecto un condensador electrolitico y da un valor diferente cada vez que lo conecto y desconecto,los ceramicos no me los mide es decir no cambia de pantalla y en la posición "INDUCTOR" pasa lo mismo no me pasa a la medición,al ponerlo en marcha presionando el reset a la vez, me sale creo que es para calibración cambio los valores pero tampoco cambia nada,espero que podais ayudarme, os dejo unas fotos.
Gracias desde ya.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 1, 2012)

fastuco23 dijo:


> Hola amigo
> bueno por fin arregle el problema que tenia al principio,ya veo los caracteres en el display,pero me ha salido otro. cuando enciendo el LCF METER me sale la presentacióny despues cambia a "Capacitor Waiting Timing" hago un puente y me sale unos valores que creo que no correspondena a esa situación, le conecto un condensador electrolitico y da un valor diferente cada vez que lo conecto y desconecto,los ceramicos no me los mide es decir no cambia de pantalla y en la posición "INDUCTOR" pasa lo mismo no me pasa a la medición,al ponerlo en marcha presionando el reset a la vez, me sale creo que es para calibración cambio los valores pero tampoco cambia nada,espero que podais ayudarme, os dejo unas fotos.
> Gracias desde ya.
> Saludos.



¿Has probado el circuito sin toda esa resina?
¿Que archivo le has grabado al PIC?

Saludos.


----------



## fastuco23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola Tiago 
Cuando le puse la silicona ya lo hacia ,se la puse para evitar la ruptura de los cables y además creo que la silicona no es conductiva, es la que usamos en el montaje de maquinas recreativas.
El hex que le he instalado es el siguiente:LCFMET737, creo que es el que hay en el rar del hilo.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 2, 2012)

A ver dime en que número de post exactamente está ese *.hex. Lo revisaré por si se hubiese corrompido.

Saludos.


----------



## fastuco23 (Oct 2, 2012)

hola Tiago 
el post es el 128
saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 4, 2012)

Prueba a ver ésto. Si no vá,cambia el pic.

Saludos.


----------



## fastuco23 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola Tiago
le cambiare el pic, ahora ya no se deja programar eso quiere decir que ya estaba mal de casa, cuando lo cambie ya diré algo. Gracias
Saludos


----------



## fastuco23 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola Tiago y demás compañeros
Bueno ya he comprado otro pic, he montado otra placa por lo de la silicona, he puesto todas las resistencia de precisión, ósea al 1%, condensadores de 10n mcapa MKT, he grabado el hex que me has dejado"LCFMET737.rar", pero no mide bien. Me han salido los errores:
OVERFLOW 1
""       ""     2
"        "      A
"         "     B
Al pulsar el reset : NULLED   --- 1010.604h en inductor  o NULLED  ---23.294uF en capacito
Otras veces simplemente no hace nada al conectar un condensador o inductor "Capacitor---- Waiting Timimg"
Tengo mala suerte con lcfmeter y lcmeter, creo que si no lo consigo hacer funcionar desistiré y a la basura
¿Para que sirve la resistencia variable que hay al lado del cristal y los 4 pines que hay al lado del pic? Cuando mantengo apretado el botón de reset al encender creo que se pone en modo calibración ¿como funciona? Son algunas incógnitas que tengo que quizás me hagan herrar a la hora de usarlo.
He montado el lcmeter y tampoco me funciona bien así que este lo dejare aparcado para no cansaros y me echéis a patadas.
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 5, 2012)

ATENCIÓN TIAGO,

Si mal no recuerdo creí entender en alguno de los posts que se había montado el LCFmeter con cristal de 4,00000.... MHz y que habías hecho una modifica al firmware a propósito.

Estoy terminando de montar uno y me sería útil esa info.

Saludos:


----------



## tiago (Oct 5, 2012)

No sé, me pierdo un poco. Yo me ciño al xtal referido en el esquema.
*fastuco23*  ¿Has variado algo del original?
¿Usaste la plantilla de PCB que subí dimensionada? ....Tenía pequeños defectos que había que pulir.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

Otra cosa, ¿Has probado ajustando VR2 a ver si logras lecturas coherentes?

También te aconsejaría que C5 a,b y C6 a,b  fuesen de la máxima precisión, esos que has puesto pueden tener tolerancias mayores al 10% y eso es fatal para la precisión y la lectura. El autor lo dice muy claro.
Yo medí un monton de condensadores de los valores en cuestión y variaban bastante entre ellos siendo todos iguales. Al final obtuve algunos con la capacidad exacta.

Saludos.


----------



## fastuco23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola Tiago

Gracias por seguir ayudándome, el pcb es el que sale en la pagina del autor,  lo único que he cambiado son las resistencias normales por unas del 1% y en cuanto a los condensadores, el lunes intentaré comprar unos de más precisión, el cristal es de 3,2768. 
La resistencia variable que hay en medio de los condensadores que función tiene, ¿y los 4 pines?
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

Vr2 es un ajuste del oscilador. El autor describe su funcionamiento, y dice que hay que moverla hasta que la lectura de frecuencia, con los bornes cortocircuitados y en el modo inductómetro, quede estable y no tambalee.
También dice que típicamente la podemos dejar a 3/4 de su recorrido en el sentido de las agujas del reloj, lo que dá un valor aproximado de 4K7.

El conector es para adaptarle un programador y poder actualizar el firm sin extraer el PIC del circuito. Yo no se lo he puesto.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 13, 2012)

OBSEVACIONES sobre el funcionamiento y alineación del EPE LCFmeter

Les comento que después de unos días de andar con el artefacto, ya mi LCFmeter respira y late digamos que bastante bien.

Este aporte será para enderezar algunos entuertos que se presentaron durante las pruebas y tratar de desmantelar los prejuicios que se han formado a lo largo de todo este "largo hilo", que más bien parece ya una madeja.

Antes de comenzar les hago saber que los errores e inestabilidad de las lecturas, casi nada tienen que ver con el hardware que se ha montado. Se ha hecho mucho énfasis en la calidad y/o precisión de los componentes de los osciladores, sin embargo y a pesar de que, siempre se debe tratar de montar partes de buena calidad, no son estos elementos los causantes de tantas fallas como las que se han reportado aquí.

Primero me referiré al asunto relacionado con el Cristal de Cuarzo, X1 en el diagrama. Este componente se pide sea de 3.2768 MHz o, lo que es lo mismo 3.276.800 Hz.
Dividida esta frecuencia por 100, nos resultará ser igual a 32.768 Hz, justo la frecuencia que se utiliza para los relojes controlados por cuarzo.
Alguno de los foreros de este hilo han sustituido X1 por un xtal de 3.579545 MHz. En mi proyecto monté uno de 4.000000 MHz.
Haciendo unos números pude darme cuenta de las diferencias que hay entre las frecuencias de los 3 xtal mencionados y de las posibles correcciones que se podrían aplicar adecuando el divisor interno correspondiente. El divisor está incluido en el software y es ajustable mediante la opción IND/CAP CORRECTION (S3 oprimido al encender).

Resultados:

f1) X1 = 3.276.800 Hz / 100 = 32.768 Hz
f2) X1 = 4.000.000 Hz / 122 = 32.786,88 Hz
f3) X1 = 3.579.545 Hz / 109 = 32.839,86 Hz
f4) X1 = 3.579.545 Hz / 110 = 32.542,32 Hz

Diferencia f2 - f1 = 18,88 Hz -- 0,0576%
Diferencia f3 - f1 = 71,86 Hz -- 0,2192%
Diferencia f4 - f1 = 226,78 Hz -- 0,6917%

Como podrán notar la menor diferencia se logra con X1 de 4.0 MHz dividido entre 122 y, como el divisor debe ser entero, se escogió esta combinación.

El siguiente paso fue CORREGIR las lecturas. Esto fue lo que llevó bastante tiempo debido a que, la opción dispuesta para ello es un poco revenida y algo contraria a lo razonable, así que se debió ir observando como funcionaba.
En el texto del autor, sección ALIGNMENT (Alineación), se indican unos pasos a seguir y también se mencionan los rangos posibles como también el hecho de que el recorrido es incremental para la corrección de capacitancia y decremental para la corrección de inductancia; también se menciona que el valor máximo alcanzable para capacitancia es 199 y el mínimo alcanzable para inductancia es de 1.

Utilizando un capacitor de valor nominal 22 nF, previamente chequedo con el LC-meter y de valor exacto: 22.0 nF; se tomó la medida con el LCFmeter resultando la misma = 26.845 nF para la corrección por defecto de 100.
Se procedió a incrementar la corrección, primero a 102, luego a 105, notandose que el valor mostrado de CX, en vez de descender, aumentaba. Así que, se requería un valor por defecto menor al de 100 para poder ajustar la lectura. La pregunta fue ¿Cómo? Con el agravante de que el software permite avanzar los valores mas no retrocederlos.

Así que, se retiró el PIC, se colocó en el programador y se leyó su contenido con WinPIC. En la sección "DATOS" del PIC, direcciones 0x2100 y 0x2101 se observaron 2 valores hexadecimales: 64H, en cada celda. Hecha la conversión a decimal resultan ser 100. También se determinó que la primera celda corresponde a la corrección de la inductancia mientras que la segunda a la de capacitancia.
Se decidió arbitrariamente colocar el valor de 80 como defecto base en ambas celdas, el cual por conversión resulta ser 50H.

Se regrabó el PIC y se reinstaló en el aparato. Encendido con S3 cerrado mostró CAP/IND CORRECTION = 80. ¡Eureka!

De aquí en adelante todo fue tiempo y paciencia: decrementando de a poco con un capacitor y una inductancia de valores certificados hasta obtener valores satisfactorios. La corrección de inductancia quedo fijada en 40H (64) y la de capacitancia en 5EH (94).

ACLARATORIA: Los valores determinados aquí son adecuados para el LCFmeter que he construido con los componentes, PCB y distribución que se pudieron localizar al efecto. En ningún caso significa que serán válidos para otros montajes y solo se publican para referencia.

Para la operación adecuada les comunico que, igual como lo indica el autor en el texto, la frecuencia de muestreo es de aproximadamente 1". Por lo tanto se debe tener calma y paciencia en cada reciclaje o cambio de componentes para ser medidos, esperando hasta que los contadores se detengan y la lectura se estabilice, en especial con componentes de valores elevados.

Espero que estos datos les sean útiles para la puesta a punto de sus propios instrumentos y que puedan así disfrutar de sus beneficios.

Saludos:

PD: Dado el caso de que la corrección se haya excedido o se haya alcanzado su valor máximo, solo se podrá retroceder reprogramando el PIC.

Le adjunto el archivo para la corrección desde 80.

En unos días subiré fotos.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 15, 2012)

"Ya lo terminé y lo calibré".

Lo pongo así, entre comillas, ya que falta el ornato y el conector para la lína AC.

No le voy a poner batería y tampoco me interesa ponerle conector para Frecuencímetro.

Les dejo fotos, saludos:


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2012)

Estupendo trabajo *mcrven*, Pero hay algo que no llego a entender, quizá porque no haya leido con la debida atención.
Dices que el valor para la capacitancia arranca por defecto en 100. Correcto. Una vez entrados en el modo de corrección, sí que podemos elevar o bajar el factor de corrección, no es obligatoriamente un valor que sólo puede subir, también puede bajar:

Modo correccción: Con el pulsador, si tenemos el selector en modo capacidad, al pulsar subiremos el valor. Si lo ponemos en modo inductancia, al pulsar lo disminuimos.

Para seleccionar la función (Inductancia - capacitancia) a corregir, sólo tenemos que seleccionarlo y con el pulsador apretado, arrancar el aparato, de esa forma entramos en el modo de corrección de la función seleccionada al arranque. Una vez iniciado el modo de corrección, el selector de inductancia - capacitancia, es un mero selector de up - down a las ordenes del pulsador, que incrementa o decrece a cada pulsación.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 15, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Estupendo trabajo *mcrven*, Pero hay algo que no llego a entender, quizá porque no haya leido con la debida atención.
> Dices que el valor para la capacitancia arranca por defecto en 100. Correcto. Una vez entrados en el modo de corrección, sí que podemos elevar o bajar el factor de corrección,*no es obligatoriamente un valor que sólo puede subir, también puede bajar:*
> *Modo correccción: Con el pulsador, si tenemos el selector en modo capacidad, al pulsar subiremos el valor. Si lo ponemos en modo inductancia, al pulsar lo disminuimos.
> *
> ...



Bien Tiago...

Lo marcado en azul es correcto, lo que está en rojo no.

Cada valor de corrección es almacenado a parte del otro. Si lees el post anterior te darás cuenta que indico las direcciones de la sección DATOS del PIC en las cuales esos valores son almacenados.

Cada CORRECTION ( CAP/IND ) funciona por separado y con su valor correspondiente: 
La corrección CAP solo permite incrementar el valor hasta 199. Alcanzado el límite, no se puede retroceder.
La corrección IND solo permite decrementar el valor hasta 1. Igualmente, si es alcanzado este límite, no se puede retroceder.

Solo es posible reiniciar estos valores reprogramando el PIC, de esta forma retornarán ambos valores a su inicio de 100.

Yo necesité un valor más bajo para CAP CORRECTION, así que, cambié el valor 100 al valor 80 en ambas celdas de memoria del PIC. El firmware LCFMET737-50.hex que subí ayer ya está cargado para eso, por si alguien lo necesita.

Ya hoy pude localizar el XTAL de 3.2768 MHz y en la mañana probaré con él. Así despejaré la duda.

Saludos a todos y hasta la próxima:


----------



## tiago (Oct 16, 2012)

*mcrven, *respondo a tus comentarios:   No me has entendido.

_Cada valor de corrección es almacenado a parte del otro. Si lees el post anterior te darás cuenta que indico las direcciones de la sección DATOS del PIC en las cuales esos valores son almacenados.
_ 
*Lo ví*

_Cada CORRECTION ( CAP/IND ) funciona por separado _ *(...Lo sé)  * _y con su valor correspondiente: 
La corrección CAP solo permite incrementar el valor hasta 199. Alcanzado el límite, no se puede retroceder.   
_ 
 *En mi LCF llego a 199, cambio el conmutador a inductancia y el "Correction cap" decrece*

_La corrección IND solo permite decrementar el valor hasta 1. Igualmente, si es alcanzado este límite, no se puede retroceder._

*Llego a 1, cambio el conmutador a capacidad y el "inductor correction" aumenta*.

_Solo es posible reiniciar estos valores reprogramando el PIC, de esta forma retornarán ambos valores a su inicio de 100.

Yo necesité un valor más bajo para CAP CORRECTION, así que, cambié el valor 100 al valor 80 en ambas celdas de memoria del PIC. El firmware LCFMET737-50.hex que subí ayer ya está cargado para eso, por si alguien lo necesita._ _

Ya hoy pude localizar el XTAL de 3.2768 MHz y en la mañana probaré con él. Así despejaré la duda._ _

Saludos a todos y hasta la próxima:_ 

Puede que no sea el mismo *.HEX, el que usamos, aunque creo que no hay mas que uno.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 16, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> *mcrven, *respondo a tus comentarios:   No me has entendido.
> 
> _Cada valor de corrección es almacenado a parte del otro. Si lees el post anterior te darás cuenta que indico las direcciones de la sección DATOS del PIC en las cuales esos valores son almacenados.
> _
> ...



Bien tiago, ya me dediqué un rato a verificar lo que indicaste aquí más arriba y debo comunicarte que tus observaciones resultaron ser ciertas. No me había percatado de ello a pesar de haber leído y re-leído el texto del artículo de John Becker; el cual traduje y coloco aquí para que puedan darse cuenta de que, a pesar de que menciona algo del asunto, lo hace de una manera muy escueta e incompleta que no permite siquiera adivinar.

El capítulo ALIGNMENT:

_ALINEACIÓN:

Dado el caso de que el valor de los componentes utilizados para los osciladores no sea exactamente igual a aquel para el cual el software fue escrito, existe la posibilidad de compensarlo mediante la elección de una rutina, al momento en el cual el LCF Meter es encendido.

Con el instrumento apagado (off), seleccione el modo de capacitancia o inductancia según la corrección que se quiera aplicar utilizando el conmutador S2. Mantenga presionado el pulsador S3 mientras procede a encender el instrumento y aparezca en la pantalla CAP o IND CORRECTION. El software del PIC, durante la rutina de inicialización, reconocerá el estado de presionado del pulsador S3 saltando a la rutina adecuada según la selección de S2.

Esto será mostrado en la línea 1 de la pantalla, ej.: "CAP CORRECTION". La línea 2 de la pantalla mostrará el valor de corrección establecido, el cual por defecto será 100.

Durante el funcionamiento normal, los valores calculados de corrección para la capacitancia e inductancia son multiplicados por el valor establecido de corrección y luego divididos por 100. Debido a ello, si el valor de corrección es 100, no habrá corrección alguna, ya que, multiplicar por 100 y luego dividir entre 100 es lo mismo que multiplicar por 1 y así no será introducido ningún cambio.

Mientras que, si el valor de corrección fuese 101, se multiplicará el valor por 1.01, resultando en un incremento del 1%. Al contrario, si el valor fuese 99, se producirá una multiplicación por 0.99, lo cual introducirá un decremento del 1%.
El rango posible para los valores de corrección está fijado entre 1 y 199 para un rango de multiplicación entre 0.01 y 1.99.-

Cuando la pantalla muestre que el modo de corrección ha sido seleccionado, libere S3. Espere aproximadamente 2" mientras la rutina de protección anti saltos concluye (0.5 segundos). Ahora se podrá cambiar el valor de corrección seleccionado utilizando S2 y S3.

Si S2 está en la posición 2 (capacitancia), cada vez que se oprima S3 hará que el valor de corrección sufra un incremento. Al contrario, si S2 está en la posición 1, cada opresión de S3 hará que el valor de corrección sea decrementado.

Cada opresión de S3 fijará el nuevo valor en la memoria no-volatil interna del PIC (EEPROM), donde queda resguardado aún cuando el instrumento quede apagado.Los valores de anulación (nulling) no serán resguardados luego de que el instrumento se haya apagado.

Cada vez que el instrumento es encendido, los valores de corrección almacenados en la memoria serán leídos y aplicados a cada valor en los cálculos.

Para evitar la colocación de un interruptor adicional para comunicarle al software la salida del modo de corrección, se dejó una única forma de salir del modo, la cual consiste en apagar el instrumento y encenderlo de nuevo, dejando un breve espacio entre ambas operaciones, permitiendo así que los capacitores de la fuente de alimentación se descarguen.

La corrección para la rutina del otro oscilador es seleccionada de la misma manera, seleccionando S2 en la posición contraria antes de encender el instrumento._

Por otro lado, ya lo anunciado ayer fue cumplido. Instalé el XTAL de 3.2768 MHz y las lecturas se estabilizaron. También corregí ciertos detalles mecánicos e instalé los capacitores C3 y C4 que no había instalado antes (Esto último sí que no mostró ninguna mejora). También conecté a masa (-) la caja del XTAL, esto contribuye a reducir la  irradiación la frecuencia del XTAL.

Bueno, también contrasté las lecturas con el LCMeter y las diferencias resultantes son irrelevantes.

La corrección para CAP quedó en 113 y la de IND en 98. Y eso que los componentes instalados en los osciladores fueron calibrados pero, siempre hay capacidades adicionales e inductancias agregadas también.

En cuanto termine el frente, subiré nuevas fotos.

Saludos:


----------



## LU1FDU (Nov 3, 2012)

Hola a todos: arme el lc meter de VK3BHR que solo usa el 16f628, funciona, pero no logro estabilizar el cero suba y baja y cuando le doy calibrar me queda con una capacidad entre 7 y 18 pf, que luego es la que sube y baja. El hex es el original de la web del VK pero la version para lcd de 2 lineas.
Controle la oscilacion del xtal con frecuencimetro y esta correcta justo en 4 mhz. Los tantalio son nuevos y correctamente polarizados. La bobina L de 100 microh le puse una de 82 comercial encapsulada en plastico. En el pin 2 del pic tengo 758.9 khz onda cuadrada y eb el pin 3, y aca estaria el problema tengo 578, 452, 349, va variando erraticamente. El Ccal y el C de 1000 pf son plates buena calidad 1 %.  Les paso las fotos. El realy es de 5 v segun recuerdo bobina apta para circuitos logicos, o sea 500 ohms. probe un cap de 48 pf conectado al pin 1 del pic por si eran parasitos pero nada. Segun vi con el osciloscopio en el pin 3 donde la oscilascio es erratica no es bien cuadrada la onda y se va entrecortando a un ritmo constante de la misma velocidad que las lineas del lcd. A ver si alguien me da una mano porque me tiene loco este circuito, si no fuera por este foro ya lo hubiera desarmado, y es una lastima por el trabajo que le puse al gabinete. Saludos LU1FDU


----------



## mcrven (Nov 3, 2012)

LU1FDU dijo:


> Hola a todos: arme el lc meter de VK3BHR que solo usa el 16f628, funciona, pero no logro estabilizar el cero suba y baja y cuando le doy calibrar me queda con una capacidad entre 7 y 18 pf, que luego es la que sube y baja. El hex es el original de la web del VK pero la version para lcd de 2 lineas.
> Controle la oscilacion del xtal con frecuencimetro y esta correcta justo en 4 mhz. Los tantalio son nuevos y correctamente polarizados. La bobina L de 100 microh le puse una de 82 comercial encapsulada en plastico. En el pin 2 del pic tengo 758.9 khz onda cuadrada y eb el pin 3, y aca estaria el problema tengo 578, 452, 349, va variando erraticamente. El Ccal y el C de 1000 pf son plates buena calidad 1 %.  Les paso las fotos. El realy es de 5 v segun recuerdo bobina apta para circuitos logicos, o sea 500 ohms. probe un cap de 48 pf conectado al pin 1 del pic por si eran parasitos pero nada. Segun vi con el osciloscopio en el pin 3 donde la oscilascio es erratica no es bien cuadrada la onda y se va entrecortando a un ritmo constante de la misma velocidad que las lineas del lcd. A ver si alguien me da una mano porque me tiene loco este circuito, si no fuera por este foro ya lo hubiera desarmado, y es una lastima por el trabajo que le puse al gabinete. Saludos LU1FDU


_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/664887/ _
Creo identificar el problema en la sección que corresponde al oscilador LC, más específicamente al sistema de conexiones del conmutador L/C y la distancia entre éste y las bananas para la conexión de la muestra.

A propósito te sugiero des una mirada a la imagen #3 del link que te indico arriba. Es mi ejecución del  LC Meter, versión 1 con el 16F84 y LM511. Al lado derecho puedes ver la plaqueta correspondiente al oscilador. El conmutador L/C es el push-button de color verde que aparece apuntando hacia arriba. Como podrás notar, todos los elementos correspondientes al tanque de oscilación y al conmutador se encuentran situados a distancias muy cortas unos de otros, todo muy cerca del LM511 y toda conexión entre ellos muy recta y con ángulos muy rectos también.

Siendo radio-aficionado debes de conocer bien las reglas a seguir para la construcción de elementos para RF. Ese oscilador "ES" un oscilador de RF. Debe funcionar en las cercanías de los 550 KHz. El tanque LC (82 µH, 1000 pF) es muy sensible a cualquier variación y la longitud de las conexiones que has hecho, mucha. Introducen mucha L y C en el oscilador y, como los cable no están fijos, estos valores están sujetos a variar con cualquier cosa. El solo acercar y retirar la mano al aparato introduce variaciones de capacidad y cualquier vibración o movimiento de la caja puede hacer variar la L introducida por los cable. Te recuerdo que el instrumento es capaz de leer décimas de pF o de µH.

Te sugiero que redistribuyas el cunjunto banas+conmutador a fin de reducir al máximo las distancias de sus conexiones y que los acerques lo más posible a las entradas correspondientes del PIC, para el mismo fin.

También repasa muy bien las soldaduras y, SUERTE.

El mío funciona muy bien.


----------



## LU1FDU (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola Mrcven:

te comento que modifique la posicion de la llave para acortar al minimo las conexiones. Ahora la f2 es 00041746 y la f2 00058088, pero me sigue marcando 10.1 pf por mas que lo calibre, ademas controle con un capacitor bueno de 100 pf y me da 736.9 pf, mientras que el tester que tengo me da 80 pf. Podra se un promela de la llave de cambio que tenga capacidad interna? Tambien probe de desconectar la conexion a las puntas y nada, y tambien probe de desconectar el reset de calibracion y nada sigue igual. Ya no se que puede ser mas que el solftware, pero no dispongo de otro .hex mas que el original.

Saludos Cordiales LU1FDU


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2012)

LU1FDU dijo:


> Hola Mrcven:
> 
> te comento que modifique la posicion de la llave para acortar al minimo las conexiones. Ahora la f2 es 00041746 y la f2 00058088, pero me sigue marcando 10.1 pf por mas que lo calibre, ademas controle con un capacitor bueno de 100 pf y me da 736.9 pf, mientras que el tester que tengo me da 80 pf. Podra se un promela de la llave de cambio que tenga capacidad interna? Tambien probe de desconectar la conexion a las puntas y nada, y tambien probe de desconectar el reset de calibracion y nada sigue igual. Ya no se que puede ser mas que el solftware, pero no dispongo de otro .hex mas que el original.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales LU1FDU



Bien amigo, si sospechas de la llave pues, cámbiala. Trata de conseguir algo de calidad, contactos dorados o algo similar. Por otro lado, te sugiero revises con cuidado el correcto funcionamiento y orientación de sus contactos, así cómo del conexionado.

La lectura de la f1 que obtuviste luce algo alta, puede ser defecto del valor del capacitor y/o de la bobina. Te sugiero seleccionar una bobina y el capacitor del tanque utilizando el mismo LC Meter, tal cual está funcionando ahora. Igual mente selecciona con él el capacitor C-Cal. Luego sustituye los componentes seleccionados en el aparato y prueba de nuevo.

La lectura que obtuviste con el tester no creo sea muy confiable. Ese tipo de instrumentos utilizan técnicas muy diferentes para esas lecturas y en capacitores pequeños las tolerancias pueden resultar muy elevadas.

Saludos y éxitos:


----------



## Rigeliano (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola hace algun tiempo arme el circuito del LCF y no funciono ahora que tengo un poco mas de tiempo lo probe de nuevo y sigue sin funcionar solo me muestra la primera linea del LCD con cuadros negros y nada mas, lo probé en protoboar y una placa entrenador mas y siempre da los mismos resultados, probé solo el LCD conectado al PIC pero tampoco manda nada, ahora le pregunta no se supone que debe de mostrar algo en el LCD aun sin el resto del circuito ????


----------



## tiago (Ene 19, 2013)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Hola hace algun tiempo arme el circuito del LCF y no funciono ahora que tengo un poco mas de tiempo lo probe de nuevo y sigue sin funcionar solo me muestra la primera linea del LCD con cuadros negros y nada mas, lo probé en protoboar y una placa entrenador mas y siempre da los mismos resultados, probé solo el LCD conectado al PIC pero tampoco manda nada, ahora le pregunta no se supone que debe de mostrar algo en el LCD aun sin el resto del circuito
> ????



El "lcd" si solo es alimentado, sin que a él lleguen datos de ningún tipo por sus correspondientes entradas, responde de la forma que estas describiendo, por lo tanto, y con lo que dices, pienso que: o no está funcionando el PIC o el LCD no interpreta nada porque está averiado. Me imagino que esto último ya lo habrás comprobado.

El circuito funciona perfectamente, pero si no te vá, lo único que puedes hacer es comprobar y medir pieza por pieza y soldadura por soldadura. Tambien verifica que el PIC está bien programado.Y cuentanos que archivo le grabaste.

Saludos.


----------



## Rigeliano (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola tiago, bueno no creas que es la primera vez que armo algo con LCD por lo cual descarto que haya conectado mal o alimentado mal algo, probe y reprobe todo y no anda, el LCD esta funcionando bien no creo que sea el PIC aunque tendría que comprobar cada uno de los puertos tal vez alguno esta quemado .......pero aun así el programa en simulación tampoco corre no aparece nada se queda en blanco el LCD ........
PDrobare cada pin del PIC para descartar el micro.
El .hex que uso es el LCFMET737.hex que esta en este hilo.


----------



## 1024 (Ene 20, 2013)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Hola tiago, bueno no creas que es la primera vez que armo algo con LCD por lo cual descarto que haya conectado mal o alimentado mal algo, probe y reprobe todo y no anda, el LCD esta funcionando bien no creo que sea el PIC aunque tendría que comprobar cada uno de los puertos tal vez alguno esta quemado .......pero aun así el programa en simulación tampoco corre no aparece nada se queda en blanco el LCD ........
> PDrobare cada pin del PIC para descartar el micro.
> El .hex que uso es el LCFMET737.hex que esta en este hilo.



Hola, en la simulación posiblemente no te funcione o tarde en simular revisa si en la barra inferior te indica el anuncio simulation is not running in real time due to excessive CPU load.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 26, 2013)

Hola a todos los del hilo...

He adjuntado las imágenes del LC Meter y del LCF Meter ya terminados y funcionando.

Los frontales o carátulas, como les plazca llamar, son impresiones sobre vinil auto adherible. El material es delgado y las tintas de esa impresión soportan hasta la intemperie.

Saludos y, hasta la próxima


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2013)

mcrven dijo:


> Hola a todos los del hilo...
> 
> He adjuntado las imágenes del LC Meter y del LCF Meter ya terminados y funcionando.
> 
> ...



Me parece poco usar el botón de "me gusta" para calificar unos aparatos acabados con tan buen gusto y detalle. 
Por tanto, consten mis felicitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Marce (Ene 27, 2013)

Buenas, estos son mis capacimetros. uno es ESR, y el otro de capacitancia, ambos de neoteo. 
http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-capacimetro-autorrango
http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter
 Ambos funcionan perfectamente, y para programar, (use el pic16f628a) utilize este programador 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/buen-programador-pics-12-16-18-eeproms-24cxx-43077/   y funciona mas que bien, usando el winpic800






[/IMG]


----------



## Xapas (Mar 10, 2013)

asterión dijo:


> Hola amigos, monte este LC Meter:
> 
> http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html
> 
> ...



Acabo de terminar de armar el mismo medidor, y me ocurre exactamente lo mismo que al compañero asterion.
He revisado lo menos 10 veces el circuito y está todo bien. A la hora de enchufarlo, el lcd muestra "Calibrating", y el relé parpadea todo el rato, sin mantenerse fijo. Alguien sabe como solucionar este problema? He de decir que he realizado la versión del PIC 16F628A.


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 10, 2013)

Un par de opiniones.

1._El prescaler U664 es dificil de conseguir,podrian perfectamente usar el SDA4212 de Siemens

2._El crsital del PIC es importante que sea igual al indicado,de no se asi como va  a medir con
exactitud una inductancia o capacitancia?.
El calculo de ambos parametros lo realiza el Pic midiendo la frecuencia que le llega y si la base
de tiempos usada por el PIC y derivada de su reloj no es correcta no puede hacer un calculo 
exacto de valores,para la opcion frecuencimetro mas de lo mismo.

3._Los condensadores al calentarlos durante la soldadura cambian de valor .Midan la capacidad de un MKT ,sueldenlo ,desueldenlo y vuelvan a medir.

4._Usen diodos de protecion  a la entrada frecuencimetro del tipo barrera y no aberraciones 
como los 1N4148 .

5._ Si quireren construirse un frecuencimetro de alta precision busquen un Soft que utilice 
un clock de 10 MHz y monten un TCXO ,es bastante usado este valor ,tambien son frecuentes valores de 4 MHz y 12.8 MHz.

6._Por que no montarlo en Manhattan para reducir al maximo las pistas y coneXiones?

7._L a precision del condensador de calibrado es muy importante


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2013)

Xapas dijo:


> Acabo de terminar de armar el mismo medidor, y me ocurre exactamente lo mismo que al compañero asterion.
> He revisado lo menos 10 veces el circuito y está todo bien. A la hora de enchufarlo, el lcd muestra "Calibrating", y el relé parpadea todo el rato, sin mantenerse fijo. Alguien sabe como solucionar este problema? He de decir que he realizado la versión del PIC 16F628A.



Graba el  *.hex del mensaje 282 y prueba. No descartes cambiar el PIC, que mas de una vez ha resultado que estaba defectuoso.
Borra el dispositivo antes de grabar.

Saludos.


----------



## Xapas (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola, y gracias por responder, tiago.
Reprogramé el pic como me dijiste, y parecía que funcionaba, ya que calibró en seguida y mostró en el modo condensador 0'0pF. Sin embargo, cambié al modo de bobinas y ponía "over range", asi que pense, perfecto.
Desconecté el aparato, y lo volví a conectar, y me volvió a pasar lo mismo... No sé que fallo tendrá.
Podría ser que el pic no proporcione suficiente corriente como para excitar el relé? No es un reed relay, sino un relé normalito, de 5V, cuya resistencia interna es de unos 140 ohmios, asi que la intensidad necesaria para excitarlo sería, si Ohm no nos miente, de unos 35-40 mA. No sé si será eso, no lo creo, puesto que en el primer momento que funcionó, cuando cambié a las bobinas se accionó sin problema.
El pic no creo que sea, porque lo compré nuevo justo para esto, y lo he programado dos o tres veces.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 11, 2013)

Amigo,  tengo un probador de bobinas con Pic, y al iniciarse, parpadea el indicador o display, hasta que cortocircuito los terminales de medida por unos segundos, y se pone en cero, ahí es cuando puedo realizar las medidas, prueba de esa manera, quizás de resultado, saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2013)

Xapas dijo:


> Hola, y gracias por responder, tiago.
> Reprogramé el pic como me dijiste, y parecía que funcionaba, ya que calibró en seguida y mostró en el modo condensador 0'0pF. Sin embargo, cambié al modo de bobinas y ponía "over range", asi que pense, perfecto.
> Desconecté el aparato, y lo volví a conectar, y me volvió a pasar lo mismo... No sé que fallo tendrá.
> Podría ser que el pic no proporcione suficiente corriente como para excitar el relé? No es un reed relay, sino un relé normalito, de 5V, cuya resistencia interna es de unos 140 ohmios, asi que la intensidad necesaria para excitarlo sería, si Ohm no nos miente, de unos 35-40 mA. No sé si será eso, no lo creo, puesto que en el primer momento que funcionó, cuando cambié a las bobinas se accionó sin problema.
> El pic no creo que sea, porque lo compré nuevo justo para esto, y lo he programado dos o tres veces.



Nada sucede con tu LCMeter. Como te indicaron más arriba, debes cortocircuitar los bornes y, con ellos cortocircuitados, pulsar el botón de RESET, una vez que veas 0,000 pH, sacas el corto y colocar la bobina a medir. Esto para cuando cuando mides L.
En la práctica lo hago de la siguiente forma: Selecciono IND, inserto la bobina en los bornes, cortocircuito la bobina, pulso el RESET y, al soltar el botón tengo la medida.


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 7, 2013)

Perdonad que os moleste, pero os queria preguntar sobre un inductometro que estoy preparando y me trae un poco de cabeza ...

Estoy usando un 74HC132N (NAND schmitt trigger) para generar una frecuencia, pero resulta que en los simuladores que he probado se comporta como yo esperaba (unos 500Khz) tanto en el LTSpice, como en el Multisim, pero al montarlo en protoboard y PCB me baja a unos 40KHz podriais decirme si es asi o es mi integrado el que esta raro ....

Aqui teneis el link del proyecto original montado con (4011 el cual no quiero usar) :
http://elektron.uw.hu/elektro/PIC/LCF_meter/LCF.pdf

Y la adaptacion que he realizado (simulada ok 500khz, pero en la practica unos 40khz)


----------



## mcrven (Abr 7, 2013)

Homer96 dijo:


> Perdonad que os moleste, pero os queria preguntar sobre un inductometro que estoy preparando y me trae un poco de cabeza ...
> 
> Estoy usando un 74HC132N (NAND schmitt trigger) para generar una frecuencia, pero resulta que en los simuladores que he probado se comporta como yo esperaba (unos 500Khz) tanto en el LTSpice, como en el Multisim, pero al montarlo en protoboard y PCB me baja a unos 40KHz podriais decirme si es asi o es mi integrado el que esta raro ....
> 
> ...



Es evidente que los valores de tus componentes reales, son diferentes a los de los componentes previstos para el montaje.

Te sugiero revisarlos y/o cambiarlos por otro conjunto y hacer la prueba de nuevo.

Saludos:


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 12, 2013)

Homer96 dijo:


> Perdonad que os moleste, pero os queria preguntar sobre un inductometro que estoy preparando y me trae un poco de cabeza ...
> 
> Estoy usando un 74HC132N (NAND schmitt trigger) para generar una frecuencia, pero resulta que en los simuladores que he probado se comporta como yo esperaba (unos 500Khz) tanto en el LTSpice, como en el Multisim, pero al montarlo en protoboard y PCB me baja a unos 40KHz podriais decirme si es asi o es mi integrado el que esta raro ....
> 
> ...



que software estas usando
1.- la descargaste de epemag
2.- la descargaste de marc-http://www.marc.org.au/index.html
3.- del foro (de que mensaje exactamente)
¿?


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 13, 2013)

La verdad es que estoy haciendo una mezcla entre el LCF que os comente anteriormente y un montaje propio con PIC16F88 ... Sera capaz de leer Cx, Lx, Fx y ESR ... estoy en ello.

En cuanto al tema de que no consigo los 500KHz, creo que es debido a la familia 74HC que se comporta de forma diferente al 4011 a nivel de tiempos internos ...

Si se puentea la resistencia de 470H se consiguen unos 470KHz lo cual se acerca a las necesidades de frecuencia para poder medir desde 1uHy, lo malo es que he medido algunas inductancias de mHy y parece que el error ronda el 5-10% y por lo tanto no se ajusta a lo que esperaba, con el 4011 funcionaba mejor ...


----------



## merter (Abr 19, 2013)

buenas amigos yo tengo un problema con este circuito de lcf merter pss el siguiente.

cuando inicio el programa en 3.2 mhz de reloj, no inicia de queda colgado 
cuando lo pongo en 1mhz si inicia pero si queda en inducto.. waiting 

y en condensador no mide nada. bueno yo queria saber si alguno de ustedes le a pasado algo asi pss  y si me pudieran ayudar

aki les adjunto imagenes


----------



## ricardovischi (May 13, 2013)

hola que tal es la primera vez que posteo aca asi que saludos a todos  y gracias por todas las ayudas y recomendaciones que leo.. bien construi el lcf meter c*O*n l*O*s materiales que recomienda el autor es decir crista*L *3.2 y todo lo demas salvo los cond*ENSADORES* que son de 5% lo programe con el programador tambien posteado aca y.. funciona pero solo la parte de induc*TORES* probadolo con bobinas de valor conocido con bastante precision pero en condensadores no mide nada esta siempre con lectura en pf y conecte lo que conecte no varia ni siquiera cortocicuitando las puntas ,si alguien me podria dar una mano se lo agradeceria . Gracias


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2013)

ricardovischi dijo:


> hola que tal es la primera vez que posteo aca asi que saludos a todos  y gracias por todas las ayudas y recomendaciones que leo.. bien construi el lcf meter cn ls materiales que recomienda el autor es decir crista 3.2 y todo lo demas salvo los cond que son de 5% lo programe con el programador tambien posteado aca y.. funciona pero solo la parte de induc probadolo con bobinas de valor conocido con bastante precision pero en condensadores no mide nada esta siempre con lectura en pf y conecte lo que conecte no varia ni siquiera cortocicuitando las puntas ,si alguien me podria dar una mano se lo agradeceria . Gracias



Solo se me ocurre que puedes haber cometido algún error en la sección del oscilador capacitivo o, en el conexionado del conmutador.

De ser posible, toma unas fotos con macro y las subes.


----------



## ricardovischi (May 14, 2013)

hola gracias por responder. me podrias explicar cual es esa seccion no tengo como subir unas fotos ahora pero apenas consiga las subo .. de que parte son las necesarias ..de lado componentes y de lado soldadura?



pd  me olvide de comentar  el conmutador  n es rotativo por que no lo condegui entonces puse una llave triple inversora a palanca


----------



## mcrven (May 15, 2013)

ricardovischi dijo:


> hola gracias por responder. me podrias explicar cual es esa seccion no tengo como subir unas fotos ahora pero apenas consiga las subo .. de que parte son las necesarias ..de lado componentes y de lado soldadura?
> 
> 
> 
> pd  me olvide de comentar  el conmutador  n es rotativo por que no lo condegui entonces puse una llave triple inversora a palanca



Verás:

1.-  Los osciladores están compuestos por las compuertas Cmos NAND 4011. IC3 en el diagrama original.

2.-  IC3d se utiliza como buffer e inversor.

3.-  IC3a constituye el oscilador inductivo, junto con L1, C8, a, b, c, d.

4.-  IC3c + IC3b constituyen el oscilador capacitivo junto con R3, R4 y C7.

Pero, tal como indicas que cambiaste el conmutador por otro, lo más probable es que te hayas confundido con el conexionado de éste y de allí, tu problema.

Investiga con cuidado el conmutador y haz un diagrama de conexiones para verificar que se haya conectado correctamente.

En lo que puedas sube fotos.

En el post #312, si mal no recuerdo, publiqué mi LCFMeter abierto y aún sin concluir. En el post podrás ver que el conmutador (Se ve a la derecha de la imagen), tampoco es rotatorio. Es similar a los utilizados en algunas centralitas telefónicas viejas, consta de 4 secciones de conmutadores dobles y son de 3 pasos. Todo estriba en como se conecte.

Ver el archivo adjunto 81753

Ya que recordé como se pueden insertar imágenes, aquí la tienes.


----------



## merter (May 21, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Algo que nunca funcionará? ... Jamas he pensado eso cuando comienzo un proyecto. Quizá si que piense en el trabajo que me va a dar, pero nada mas.
> 
> 1-Por lo que veo has utilizado una placa del tipo "Uniprint", es muy facil cometer errores con ese tipo de placas, ya que hay que hacer manualmente los conexionados. Revísala varias veces y compara valores resistivos y de voltaje mirando el esquema y usando un tester.
> 
> ...





buenas como esta le comento me e andado por al foro buscando alguna solucion a mi problema y veo que uste a ayudado a unos cuantos usuarios 
mi problema es similar al de alguno pero no e conseguido solucion. E montado 2 proyectos EPE LCF METER y LCMETER2 y los dos me muestran la primera linea en negro no logro hacerlos funcionar. comprobe en pin 5 rw a 0v y los voltajes del pic y todos bien, lo que si note extraño es que tenia desde el d4-d7 5v en cada uno y en los dos proyectos, de verdad no tengo idea ya estoy un pelo frustrado porque lo monto en proteus y queda en cpu overload y cuando voy al fisico no hace nada 


espero me puedan ayudar 

gracias


----------



## mcrven (May 21, 2013)

merter dijo:


> ... lo monto en proteus y queda en cpu overload y cuando voy al fisico no hace nada
> 
> espero me puedan ayudar
> 
> gracias



Bueno... Vamos a comenzar por el "Principio", digo yo.

Voy a referirme única y exclusivamente a la imagen Nº 1, donde podemos ver el protoboard con el display mostrando una línea de caracteres en negro.

Más expresamente haré énfasis en la tableta protoboard:

1.-  La tableta central es el espacio sobre el cual se piensa distribuir componentes y, en especial, ICs. Las tiras terminales son aisladas y completamente independientes del resto.

2.-  Las tabletas laterales pensadas para la distribución del sistema de alimentación también son independientes, una de la otra. Vale decir, cada serie de orificios dispuestos a lo largo de cada tira están conectados entre sí. Cada tableta contiene dos tiras. Pero, cada tableta, llamémosla derecha o izquierda, es completamente independiente de la otra, o sea no hay conexión galvánica alguna entre ellas.

3.-  En la imagen puede verse claramente que no has interconectado las tableta laterales, pero si se ve que has distribuido las conexiones de los componentes a las masas,tierras o negativos, como les quieras llamar.

Conecta las dos tabletas de distribución entre sí. La tira que debe ser masa en una con la que debe ser masa en la otra e igualmente la que debe ser +5V de una y otra.

Prueba y luego seguiremos.

p.d.: La resistencia R1 debe ir conectada a +5V. En la foto parece conectada a 0V.

Colócale el potenciómetro al pin 3 del Display y regúlalo para que te muestre lo indicado en él.


----------



## merter (May 21, 2013)

mcrven dijo:


> p.d.: La resistencia R1 debe ir conectada a +5V. En la foto parece conectada a 0V.
> 
> Colócale el potenciómetro al pin 3 del Display y regúlalo para que te muestre lo indicado en él.



muchas gracias por contestar
bueno tenias razón con lo de r1 ya encendió te deje unas fotos para responderte lo de arriba y bueno ahora es que no mide





			
				merter dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por contestar
> bueno tenias razón con lo de r1 ya encendió te deje unas fotos para responderte lo de arriba y bueno ahora es que no mide



listo a*QU*i esta la imagen del funcionamiento

midiendo un inductor


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2013)

merter dijo:


> muchas gracias por contestar
> bueno tenias razón con lo de r1 ya encendió te deje unas fotos para responderte lo de arriba y bueno ahora es que no mide
> 
> 
> ...



El medidor se puede ajustar tanto en medidas de inductancia como de capacidad. Tienes que conseguir un condensador y una bobina de la máxima precisión que puedas y ajustar el medidor en base a esos modelos.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 21, 2013)

merter dijo:


> muchas gracias por contestar
> bueno tenias razón con lo de r1 ya encendió te deje unas fotos para responderte lo de arriba y bueno ahora es que no mide
> 
> 
> ...



Felicitaciones amigo. Ahora a seguir el consejo de Tiago. Trata de localizar alguien que te pueda contribuir con la obtención de varios capacitores y bobinas de precisión o alguien que posea un instrumento de buena precisión que te pueda contribuir a medir los componentes y marcarlos.

Afortunadamente, tanto Tiago como yo (y algunos más) hemos construido primero el LCMeter y este resultó ser un instrumento fundamental para poder hacer esas mediciones. Los valores más necesitados de precisión son precisamente los valores más pequeños.

Espero te hayas percatado cuan fácil es introducir las extremidades y cuan útil es una buena foto.



tiago dijo:


> El medidor se puede ajustar tanto en medidas de inductancia como de capacidad. Tienes que conseguir un condensador y una bobina de la máxima precisión que puedas y ajustar el medidor en base a esos modelos.
> 
> Saludos.



Saludos Tiago. Uno más funcionando...


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 14, 2013)

Acaba de salir un LC-Meter mejorado en rango: 
C desde 0.01pf hasta 10µF
L desde 1 nH (0.01µH) hasta 150 mH

El circuito básicamente se alimenta con 12V (pueden modificar la fuente, en caso de no tener los componentes para la misma).

El inductor de 68 µH se realiza dando 82 vueltas de alambre calibre AWG 30 sobre un núcleo T-50I (eviten el de ferrita porque honestamente tiene una permeabilidad fatal, consigan el de hierro). El que viene de fábrica, tipo resistor, rara vez tiene el valor que se pide. C4 NO EXISTE, es un capacitor de acople, ajustable para "ayudar" a llegar a C3 al valor requerido.

El inductor va acoplado a un capacitor de 680 pF para producir una resonancia del orden de los 741kHz... pero claro, hay infinitas combinaciones de LC que producen la misma frecuencia de resonancia.

Nota: El 16C84 puede ser reemplazado por un 16F84 ó 16F84A (lo he probado yo mismo y funciona perfecto)

Les adjunto los archivos que me encontré por ahí (google images):



Les adjunto también la página, pero no es la original, ya que hay VARIOS involucrados en el mismo proyecto:
http://py2wm.qsl.br/LC_meter/LC_meter-e.html


----------



## pepin2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Acabo de montar el LCF METER  y mi problema ahora esta en que mi ingles no es lo suficientemente bueno como para traducir el proyecto del autor. Ya he releido varias veces este hilo y la verdad lo veo un poco difuso. Por ello ruego y agradeceria una guia sencilla de ajuste de este proyecto.
 De antemano gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 16, 2013)

A ver pepin, en los posts
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/723779/ _
y hasta el 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/724461/ _
 En especial en este último, podrás encontrar toda la info necesaria para hacer los ajustes de tu LCFMeter, traducidos y todo. No hay más info al respecto en la página del autor y, si mal no recuerdo, en este hilo tampoco.

Saludos:


----------



## pepin2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Agradecido Mcrven, lo que pasas es que en la pagina del autor he leido todo lo relativo al testeado y ahi es donde me liaba. Lo hare basandome en los post que me has dicho y posteare resultados.
Saludos y nuevamente  gracias.


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 24, 2013)

acabo de hacer otro más pero no funciona bien. Si se animan ustedes, está muy bueno

http://www.ekushebangla.com/Lc_Meterdescription.html#


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yo realicé el siguiente y es muy bueno:
Autor: http://www.pi4zlb.nl/Zelfbouw/LC-meter.html

El mismo con pequeñas variantes en español:
http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_medicion_y_pruebas:Capacimetro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


----------



## mcrven (Jun 24, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Yo realicé el siguiente y es muy bueno:
> Autor: http://www.pi4zlb.nl/Zelfbouw/LC-meter.html
> 
> El mismo con pequeñas variantes en español:
> http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628



Mismo perro diferente idioma.



Arsenic dijo:


> acabo de hacer otro más pero no funciona bien. Si se animan ustedes, está muy bueno
> 
> http://www.ekushebangla.com/Lc_Meterdescription.html#



Este, en cambio, tiene variantes. A pesar de ser el mismo circuito.


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 25, 2013)

Finalmente no obtuve ni el fuente ni nada del anterior que les comentaba y no me funcionó. Terminé haciendo el simple y comuncito LC Meter V2, el cual lleva igualmente un pic16F628A y se encuentra en este sitio:
http://asterion.almadark.com/2009/11/09/inductometro-y-capacitometro-digital-version-2/

Bien, he hecho algunos cambios:

-La salida del 7805 limpia de Capacitores, es decir que no tiene absolutamente nada conectado al pin 3.

-Eliminé los capacitores de 33pf, dejando sólo el cristal de 4Mhz, pero eso sí: Tiene que ser SI O SI uno con la inscripción 4.000. No sirven los de valores aproximados.

-Modifiqué el oscilador y reemplazé el inductor de 82µH por dos, uno de 100µH y otro de 22µH (en serie).

Con esas modificaciones, he podido lograr medir capacitores mayores de 470nF, pero tengo una duda... cuando mido capacitores menores a .1 µF, mide perfecto, cuando mido mayores de ese valor, tengo que ponerle el dedo en una de sus patas para que mida. ¿Alguien sabe a qué puede deberse?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 25, 2013)

Arsenic dijo:


> ...
> Con esas modificaciones, he podido lograr medir capacitores mayores de 470nF, pero tengo una duda... cuando mido capacitores menores a .1 µF, mide perfecto, cuando mido mayores de ese valor, tengo que ponerle el dedo en una de sus patas para que mida. ¿Alguien sabe a qué puede deberse?



Aquí está tu respuesta, tomada directamente de la página de donde tomaste el proyecto:

*Rangos*
0 a >0.1uF para capacitancia
0 a >10mH para inductancia.


Capacidad desde cero (0) hasta menores de 0,1 µF


Inductáncia desde cero (0) hasta menores de 10 mH


Si tocas uno de los contactos del capacitor durante el funcionamiento, estás alterando la frecuencia del oscilador y la comparación de frecuencias ya no es válida.


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 25, 2013)

Entonces no me sirve ningun LC meter. El rango de medición para capacitores es demasiado corto. Creo que me voy a hacer el open source, lo conocen?
Se encuentra aquí:
http://romanblack.com/onesec/CapMeter.htm





merter dijo:


> buenas como esta le comento me e andado por al foro buscando alguna solucion a mi problema y veo que uste a ayudado a unos cuantos usuarios
> mi problema es similar al de alguno pero no e conseguido solucion. E montado 2 proyectos EPE LCF METER y LCMETER2 y los dos me muestran la primera linea en negro no logro hacerlos funcionar. comprobe en pin 5 rw a 0v y los voltajes del pic y todos bien, lo que si note extraño es que tenia desde el d4-d7 5v en cada uno y en los dos proyectos, de verdad no tengo idea ya estoy un pelo frustrado porque lo monto en proteus y queda en cpu overload y cuando voy al fisico no hace nada
> 
> 
> ...



Tu problema es el cristal, el cual no es del valor que tiene que ser. En la inscripción tiene que figurar: 4.000, no un valor próximo. Lo otro es esos capacitores cerámicos. Retiralos y deja solo el Xtal de 4.000MHz. "jugando" con esos circuitos, me he dado cuenta de que los capacitores conectados en paralelo con la fuente en la salida del 78L05 interfieren en el funcionamiento. Mejor filtra bien la primer etapa del alimentador y deja libre la misma de la pata 3 del regulador en adelante. Retira los capacitores verdes y reemplazalos por los de mica. Los de 10µF del oscilador, DEBEN ser de tantalio.

Nota: Si el circuito de la foto es el LCF Meter, desestima los comentarios.

Saludos y espero te sirvan los consejos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2013)

Arsenic dijo:


> Entonces no me sirve ningun LC meter. El rango de medición para capacitores es demasiado corto. Creo que me voy a hacer el open source, lo conocen?
> Se encuentra aquí:
> http://romanblack.com/onesec/CapMeter.htm



Eso que indicas no es correcto. Hay muchas versiones de medidores con diseños muy aproximados.

El LC-Meter está pensado para dispositivos que se utilizarían en RF y a frecuencias muy elevadas.

El que propones en el hilo de arriba es solo capacímetro.

Busca atrás, en este mismo hilo y encontrarás el LCF-Meter. Está diseñado para capacitancias desde 1 pF hasta 6500 µF, incluyendo polarizados. Para inductancias desde 1 µH hasta 10 H y también puede medir frecuencias hasta 5 Mhz. No es muy preciso en las escalas del LC-Meter, sin embargo, entre los dos conforman un equipo de medida muy apreciable.

Saludos:


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 27, 2013)

De momento, lo que necesito es que me tire un valor cercano, debido a que he incursionado en electrónica SMD... he hecho ya algunos circuitos pero todavía estoy bastante atascado con el tema de medición de capacitores, por lo que no necesito tanto la precisión en sí, sino conocer el valor "aproximado" (que da la pauta del valor comercial), de hecho he conseguido un proveedor por mercadolibre argentina que vende o consigue (al menos eso dijo) componentes SMD, con lo cual estoy decidido a incurrir en esa tecnología. He mejorado en lo que se refiere a pcb's por método de planchado, pero creo que a partir de ahora, debería ya construírme la máquinita para insolar. Hay ofertas de 100 led's UV a unos 70 pesos argentinos (lo que sería aproximadamente unos 15 dólares al precio oficial y unos 10 dólares al precio blue). Por cierto, para el método del planchado, descubrí una técnica para hacer pcb's doble faz con una eficacia del órden del 99,97% de precisión.


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 28, 2013)

Acabo de toparme con otro. Si quieren, investiguen. Por el momento tengo suficiente con los instrumentos que ya he adquirido más los que estoy por construír. Se los dejo:

http://labv87.blogspot.com.ar/2011/05/multimetro-digital-con-pic-16f877a.html


----------



## fede1damian (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola, el LCF que hablan es el de la revista Everyday Practical Electronical. Si alguien lo ha simulado, con que programa lo ha hecho, porque lo hago con Proteus o con MPLAB para ver como funciona el código y me saltan muchos erroes, si alguien me puede dar una mano con eso o que pueda faciltar el código con el cual programó el PIC lo voy a agradecer.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 28, 2013)

fede1damian dijo:


> Hola, el LCF que hablan es el de la revista Everyday Practical Electronical. Si alguien lo ha simulado, con que programa lo ha hecho, porque lo hago con Proteus o con MPLAB para ver como funciona el código y me saltan muchos erroes, si alguien me puede dar una mano con eso o que pueda faciltar el código con el cual programó el PIC lo voy a agradecer.



Si alguien lo ha simulado debería estar publicado en este hilo. Así que... a leer amigo.

El resto de los que hemos construido, tanto el LCMeter como el LCFMeter, lo hemos hecho en vivo, directo y sin satélite..., ni otra cosa que se le parezca tampoco.

Todo lo necesario para su realización y más, lo puedes encontrar en este mismo hilo.

Saludos:


----------



## Arsenic (Sep 1, 2013)

Para quienes sean de Argentina y quieran armarse el LCF-meter, les digo que el cuarzo de 3,2768MHz se encuentra a la venta en Dicomse (lamentablemente trajo el común, no el perfíl bajo). Como los necesitaba, el dueño adquirió 100 unidades. Las metalfilm de 1% están en Mercadolibre y en electrocomponentes. También para algunas partes SMD, tienen electrónica Liniers.



Por cierto, ¿a nadie le interesa este multímetro? Me gustaría que opinen, porque estoy iniciandome en la programación de microcontroladores y todavía no tengo idea de cómo programar en Linux. He comenzado con MPLAB y la verdad es que me malacostumbré...
Si alguien programa y compila en Linux, le agradecería que me dé una manito.



Arsenic dijo:


> Acabo de toparme con otro. Si quieren, investiguen. Por el momento tengo suficiente con los instrumentos que ya he adquirido más los que estoy por construír. Se los dejo:
> 
> http://labv87.blogspot.com.ar/2011/05/multimetro-digital-con-pic-16f877a.html


----------



## tiago (Sep 23, 2013)

En este enlace se propone la construcción de un aparatito mas que interesante. Un ESR y Transistor meter con pantalla LCD.
Yo compré uno hace un tiempo, me costó unos 14 Euros, por lo que no me motiva encarar el proyecto.

Dejo la información por si alguien se anima, está en Alemán, pero los traductores hacen bien su trabajo, en este caso. 

Edito: Aquí mas info sobre el AVR transistormeter
Y un archivo *. rar  con miscelánea.


Saludos.


----------



## Arsenic (Sep 25, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> En este enlace se propone la construcción de un aparatito mas que interesante. Un ESR y Transistor meter con pantalla LCD.
> Yo compré uno hace un tiempo, me costó unos 14 Euros, por lo que no me motiva encarar el proyecto.
> 
> Dejo la información por si alguien se anima, está en Alemán, pero los traductores hacen bien su trabajo, en este caso.
> ...



Yo me animo! Trataré de implementarlo. Gracias!


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 1, 2013)

Hay otro que encontré en la web y tiene más utilidades. Funciona con el "económico" PIC 16F628A. Les dejo un link por si quieren intentarlo:

http://microplans.xbot.es/fre628.htm


----------



## tiago (Oct 1, 2013)

No está toda la información, te venden el PIC. Y el PCB no está del todo claro.
Este tipo de aparatitos, los clonan los chinos y los tienes por Ebay en 15 Euros.

Saludos.


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 1, 2013)

Vaya fiasco... acabo de revisarlo para listar los materiales y me doy cuenta de que tienes toda la razón. Como modo de disculpa, postearé otro, pero este sí tiene todo lo necesario:

http://www.neoteo.com/frecuencimetro-probador-cristales-diy/


----------



## trifoncar (Nov 23, 2013)

> Arsenic dijo: "Entonces no me sirve ningun LC meter. El rango de medición para capacitores es demasiado corto. Creo que me voy a hacer el open source, lo conocen?
> Se encuentra aquí:
> http://romanblack.com/onesec/CapMeter.htm "



Arsenic, yo monté ayer el circuito que dices sobre protoboard y hoy lo he estado probando.
He comparado los resultados con el "Capacímetro Autorrango" de Neoteo (que lo tenía ya acabado en placa y caja desde hace un par de años).

El de Neoteo me falla por debajo de los 10 pF (me marca cero) y -dentro de las tres bandas de medición pF, nF y, uf junto con mF que tiene, por mucho que en su momento intenté ajustar lo mejor posible los trimpot que tiene cada banda, cercano a los límites de cada banda yo creo que distorsiona algo los valores.

El de "romanblack" yo creo que es bastante bueno para valores de pF y nF; aunque no tengo un capacímetro de precisión he medido infinidad de condensadores. En valores de uF (creo recordar que promete llegar a los 50 uF) muchas veces muestra una primera medida que luego va disminuyendo y tarda unos minutos en estabilizarse. La variación no es muy grande, pero resulta un poco molesto.

Un saludo

P.D.: Incluyo una foto


----------



## Arsenic (Dic 24, 2013)

trifoncar dijo:


> El de "romanblack" yo creo que es bastante bueno para valores de pF y nF; aunque no tengo un capacímetro de precisión he medido infinidad de condensadores. En valores de uF (creo recordar que promete llegar a los 50 uF) muchas veces muestra una primera medida que luego va disminuyendo y tarda unos minutos en estabilizarse. La variación no es muy grande, pero resulta un poco molesto.



Ese mismo había montado y lo cierto es que funciona de maravillas, aunque si me tengo que inclinar, lo haría por el LCF-meter (que tiene mayor rango) y el frecuencímetro probador de cristales que acabo de diseñar yo mismo y funciona. Está basado en el 74HC04 y el pic 16F628A.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2017)

Hola merter,,,sere curioso,,,cual es la clave de descifrado de Mega. ???



Saludos.


----------



## merter (Abr 6, 2017)

merter dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes compañeros aki les comparto el archivo del lcmeter 3.1
> https://mega.nz/#F!lMYCxJhC



disculpe a*QUÍ *esta el enlace actualizado!

https://mega.nz/#F!lMYCxJhC!2DdcrJqkPMIS_a84zIHqhA


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 14, 2018)

Buenas tardes, atrás en este post se comenta que no afecta las medidas de bobinas y condensadores el cambio del cristal por uno de 4Mhz, es imposible conseguir 3,2768MHz donde vivo afectaría las medidas en gran proporcion este cambio?
Gracias.


----------

